# knives alley hydra mafia



## rari_teh

*NIGHT ZERO*​_the sun starts to set on a warm summer afternoon. in a reserved cul-de-sac downtown, people arrive home from work one after another and prepare to enjoy their free time. on the surface, everything seems peaceful and ordinary, but when it comes to large cities, security is never a given. nobody is ever fully safe from being backstabbed…_

**~notice board~**

all rolecards have been sent. check your private messages.
leave a react on your rolecard so that i can know you’ve read it.
no deaths may occur on night zero.
dead players are not allowed to post in the thread.
it is forbidden to post game-relevant content during the night.
votes are indicated by writing the target’s name in *bold*.
i have written the rolecards with structural analysis shenanigans in mind. while every word i write may or may not be relevant, the format of the rolecards’ text should not be taken into account when trying to glean information on one’s alignment.
it might be a good idea to reread the signups post as a refresher.

**~pings~**
@alma mater (@JackPK and Eifie)
@bruh moment (kyeugh and mewtini)
@Despicable Meme (Herbe and @M&F)
@feh the owl (@sanderidge and Ephemera)
@lolfoxes (Mistyx and Zori)
@Quetzalcoatl (@qenya and Vipera Magnifica)
@Redstrykephoenix (RedneckPhoenix and Stryke)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

why the hell did you only ping some of the people lmao


----------



## rari_teh

i pinged who asked me to be included in the hydra’s private communications.

also using this message to remind everyone that *day one begins thursday, february 4th, at 11 pm UTC*. please submit your night actions if so you wish.


----------



## rari_teh

*DAY ONE*​
_the sun rises above the city. it’s business as usual — one by one, citydwellers leave their houses, buses get increasingly full, the traffic gets increasingly saturated and the economy machine gets oiled. the apparent peace is almost eerie — the air is filled with a tension that is constant, so constant that people just grow used to it. one moment one may be asleep at a bus window; the next, one may be stabbed by a robber. that’s the risk of living, breathing, surviving. what the day awaits…? it depends on who you are. one just suppresses the fear of misfortune striking down a dear one and goes on with life._

*day one ends on saturday, february 6th, at 11 pm UTC.* any votes cast after 11:00:00 will be null and void.


----------



## Despicable Meme

gooooood morning Knives Alley!


----------



## rari_teh

forgot the bloody pings


Spoiler: pings



@alma mater (@JackPK and Eifie)
@bruh moment (kyeugh and mewtini)
@Despicable Meme (Herbe and @M&F)
@feh the owl (@sanderidge and Ephemera)
@lolfoxes (Mistyx and Zori)
@Quetzalcoatl (@qenya and Vipera Magnifica)
@Redstrykephoenix (RedneckPhoenix and Stryke)


----------



## lolfoxes

howdy

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

hoi hoi


----------



## lolfoxes

hello owl

how is it going

~mist


----------



## alma mater

alma lonesome is what I call it when no one else has checked into wolfchat yet :(


----------



## feh the owl

alma mater said:


> alma lonesome is what I call it when no one else has checked into wolfchat yet :(


le gasp
but i checked in a few minutes ago :)


----------



## feh the owl

... minutes ago!


----------



## lolfoxes

are we going to be the only ones signing posts here smh

(that said we kind of have the least distinctive typing styles relative to each other so)

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

bluwii has reacted to every d1 post


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> bluwii has reacted to every d1 post


and we all appreciate him for it

~mist


----------



## bruh moment

Hi everyone! Excited to be here.
- m


----------



## kyeugh

alma mater said:


> alma lonesome is what I call it when no one else has checked into wolfchat yet :(


 when the mater is sus

*alma mater*


----------



## kyeugh

fuck


----------



## bruh moment

good news guys, it only took me one try to fuck up the hydraposting thing.

-q


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

it's me stryke i'm definitely on the hydra account


----------



## Stryke

Hey wait a second


----------



## lolfoxes

good news guys

~zori


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> are we going to be the only ones signing posts here smh
> 
> (that said we kind of have the least distinctive typing styles relative to each other so)
> 
> ~mist


but what if if TYPED like THIS?

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

I cannot REACT to my own POSTS.
Insert SAD FACE.

~ZORI


----------



## Despicable Meme

i have immediately forgotten everything i've ever learned about mafia


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> good news guys
> 
> ~zori


Allow me to AMEND my STATEMENT:
Good NEWS, guys.
~ZORI


----------



## Despicable Meme

I'd sign our posts, but I think it's funnier if it's up to public interpretation who wrote what.


----------



## lolfoxes

kyeugh said:


> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> alma lonesome is what I call it when no one else has checked into wolfchat yet :(
> 
> 
> 
> when the mater is sus
> 
> *alma mater*
Click to expand...

This is who the mafia will KILL on night ONE.

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

I would STOP but I actually find this VERY FUNNY and I cannot STOP myself.

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

KYEUGH-TINI - 80% chance to have randed VILLAGER.
everyone ELSE - everyone else

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

I believe it is TIME for me to go to BED.
On the other hand, that never really works out, does it?

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

my own hydra partner is intimidating me

~mist


----------



## lolfoxes

it appears the best way to farm reaction score is by posting on this thread, as blu will like it no matter what it is

hmm yes

~mist


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> my own hydra partner is intimidating me
> 
> ~mist


This would be a TIME when I would REACT to this message with a GRINNING FACE.
Good NIGHT.

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> lolfoxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> my own hydra partner is intimidating me
> 
> ~mist
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a TIME when I would REACT to this message with a GRINNING FACE.
> Good NIGHT.
> 
> ~ZORI
Click to expand...

use your main account!!

~mist


----------



## alma mater

alma smfh is what I call it when I accidentally come up with a read

however, alma no mater is what I call it when I will simply refuse to share it, even with Jack, and abscond.


----------



## alma mater

alma gosh is what I call it when eif ghosts me without sharing her read >:(


----------



## alma mater

lolfoxes said:


> kyeugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> alma lonesome is what I call it when no one else has checked into wolfchat yet :(
> 
> 
> 
> when the mater is sus
> 
> *alma mater*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is who the mafia will KILL on night ONE.
> 
> ~ZORI
Click to expand...

at the risk of actually doing analysis during the earlymemepages of the thread, I'm reading this as like a 75% chance a wolf would never be this blatant so therefore this is town-indicative, 25% chance zori just acts blatant as a wolf and therefore this is wolf-indicative

if we die tonight that shoots up to like 25% town/75% wolf though. but now that I've said that, a non-lolfoxes wolf could proceed to kill us to frame zori? in which case 50/50

sigh this is why we don't do analysis in the earlymemepages isn't it? there's just not enough to go on

-jack


----------



## alma mater

er, read 50/50 as "rand% chance", not a literal 50% chance. that was a figure of speech not a literal odds-guess like the other odds-guesses were


----------



## alma mater

-jack


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if zori dies n1 again i'm gonna draw a comic about it


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> if zori dies n1 again i'm gonna draw a comic about it


oh come on dont give the wolves motivation

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

zori i'm sorry but you gotta go. i need to see that comic


----------



## feh the owl

hey can we vote out individual members of a hydra.


----------



## feh the owl

hoi my name is sande and i like mouses - sanderidge


----------



## lolfoxes

i see mera is rapidly fitting into the meme groove

~mist


----------



## Despicable Meme

rari_teh said:


> i have written the rolecards with structural analysis shenanigans in mind. while every word i write may or may not be relevant, the format of the rolecards’ text should not be taken into account when trying to glean information on one’s alignment.


----------



## lolfoxes

DM doesn't need to sign posts they sign posts with minions

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

I figured out how to log into the hydra account


----------



## bruh moment

alma mater said:


> lolfoxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyeugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> alma lonesome is what I call it when no one else has checked into wolfchat yet :(
> 
> 
> 
> when the mater is sus
> 
> *alma mater*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is who the mafia will KILL on night ONE.
> 
> ~ZORI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the risk of actually doing analysis during the earlymemepages of the thread, I'm reading this as like a 75% chance a wolf would never be this blatant so therefore this is town-indicative, 25% chance zori just acts blatant as a wolf and therefore this is wolf-indicative
> 
> if we die tonight that shoots up to like 25% town/75% wolf though. but now that I've said that, a non-lolfoxes wolf could proceed to kill us to frame zori? in which case 50/50
> 
> sigh this is why we don't do analysis in the earlymemepages isn't it? there's just not enough to go on
> 
> -jack
Click to expand...

an interesting perspective to be sure.  my analysis however is that there is a 96%/4% chance that if you base a read off of this you will die instantly
-q


----------



## bruh moment

lolfoxes said:


> KYEUGH-TINI - 80% chance to have randed VILLAGER.
> everyone ELSE - everyone else
> 
> ~ZORI


GODREAD: lolfoxes is town <3
- m


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> I figured out how to log into the hydra account


congratulations!
- m


----------



## lolfoxes

bruh moment said:


> lolfoxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> KYEUGH-TINI - 80% chance to have randed VILLAGER.
> everyone ELSE - everyone else
> 
> ~ZORI
> 
> 
> 
> GODREAD: lolfoxes is town <3
> - m
Click to expand...

GODREAD: this read is correct

~mist


----------



## Mawile

i'm not in this game but here is a gift for all you hydras.


----------



## Mawile

(disclaimer: i know nothing about this game, am not in graveyard chat, and just wanted to send one meme. happy mafiaing)


----------



## lolfoxes

thank you forum user mawile very cool!

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

vibe checks are... good


----------



## feh the owl

Despicable Meme said:


> i have immediately forgotten everything i've ever learned about mafia


big mood


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Hi everyone! Excited to be here.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.
> 
> -qenya


Whoops, wrong chat.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, wrong chat.
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

 

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

*ahem*

Sorry I wasn't around for start of day! Was getting pretty sleepy yesterday evening.

My other head has been busy so we haven't talked much yet, but it looks like none of the rest of you have yet either so that's cool. Kinda refreshing to see a postcount this low over 12 hours into day 1, I guess that's what happens when rari's not playing.

alma villager is what I call it when I have a hot take of a snapread based off Jack flailing around trying to come up with something useful based on nothing at all.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

@feh the owl : Hi Ephemera! Nice to meet you, I hope you end up sticking around for a bit!

I think you're the only person here who I haven't played mafia with before - when you have time, do you suppose you could briefly explain how you think you tend to play? And/or, if you're comfortable with it, a couple of links to previous games you've been a part of?

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

I feel like I ought to be memeing around a bit instead of jumping straight to playing. It's kinda no fun when nobody else is online, though.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Hey, this is where our avatar came from, by the way: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319666052012322817
Many thanks to @Ottercopter for bringing it to our attention. I'm told that nothing should be read into the fact that the mouse has a knife.

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Alma VILLAGERS is what I call it when Jack makes a GOOD, JACK-STYLE analysis take at start of day without an AWKWARD TRANSITION.

~ZORI


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Man you were right Mist, Blu really does react to just about everything 

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Quetzalcoatl said:


> I feel like I ought to be memeing around a bit instead of jumping straight to playing. It's kinda no fun when nobody else is online, though.
> 
> -qenya


Memeing is not RESERVED for the Start of Day ALONE.

~ZORI


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

lolfoxes said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I ought to be memeing around a bit instead of jumping straight to playing. It's kinda no fun when nobody else is online, though.
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> Memeing is not RESERVED for the Start of Day ALONE.
> 
> ~ZORI
Click to expand...

That's true! Perhaps later, then, when the rest of the Americans start waking up.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

lolfoxes said:


> Alma VILLAGERS is what I call it when Jack makes a GOOD, JACK-STYLE analysis take at start of day without an AWKWARD TRANSITION.
> 
> ~ZORI


Glad you agree btw, this is a much better phrasing of what I was trying to say.

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Quetzalcoatl said:


> alma villager is what I call it when I have a hot take of a snapread based off Jack flailing around trying to come up with something useful based on nothing at all.


You have STOLEN my JOKE, even though you made it BEFORE me.
~ZORI


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

lolfoxes said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> alma villager is what I call it when I have a hot take of a snapread based off Jack flailing around trying to come up with something useful based on nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You have STOLEN my JOKE, even though you made it BEFORE me.
> ~ZORI
Click to expand...

alma joke are belong to you

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Kyeughtini Alma - Did a villagery THING.
Quetzalcouatl - Good VIBES.
Feh RSP DM - It would be FUNNY if both Mafia were in here.

I don't even KNOW why I sign my POSTS anymore.

~ZORI


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

lolfoxes said:


> KYEUGH-TINI - 80% chance to have randed VILLAGER.
> everyone ELSE - everyone else
> 
> ~ZORI


Hey while you're here, can I ask what this was based on, if anything other than intuition or joking around?

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

kyeugh said:


> when the mater is sus
> 
> *alma mater*


THIS POST felt like an entrance that would be VERY NATURAL for a villager to MAKE. They are showing EVIDENCE of trying to solve the game PROACTIVELY when there is little pressure to DO SO.

~ZORI


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

lolfoxes said:


> kyeugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the mater is sus
> 
> *alma mater*
> 
> 
> 
> THIS POST felt like an entrance that would be VERY NATURAL for a villager to MAKE. They are showing EVIDENCE of trying to solve the game PROACTIVELY when there is little pressure to DO SO.
> 
> ~ZORI
Click to expand...

Hmm, OK. I can't say I agree, it seems more like just memery to me, but I see where you're coming from.

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Hmm, OK. I can't say I agree, it seems more like just memery to me, but I see where you're coming from.
> 
> -qenya


Thread entrances are one of the easiest places to slip up as a wolf in my experience, and I can feel the desire to start solving coming from this post. It's fakeable as a wolf, and mewtini and kyeugh are very capable wolves, but I think it's one villagery thing for now.

It's the start of D1, so I'm not particularly expecting my reads to be that confident anyways.

~zori


----------



## lolfoxes

Wolves are more likely to make ENTIRELY JOKE thread entrances in my experience, over ones that express an only PARTIALLY-JOKING read.
Not to say that the latter is IMPOSSIBLE, however.

~ZORI


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Hmm... Out of curiosity, how do you feel it compares to kyeugh's entrance in the first page or two of Cats (2019)?

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> @feh the owl : Hi Ephemera! Nice to meet you, I hope you end up sticking around for a bit!
> 
> I think you're the only person here who I haven't played mafia with before - when you have time, do you suppose you could briefly explain how you think you tend to play? And/or, if you're comfortable with it, a couple of links to previous games you've been a part of?
> 
> -qenya


hi hi!

i tend to play however i'm feeling
if i feel good, i can post a lot (not a lot by MU standards, but still), try and analyze, etc.
if i don't feel good, my posts are short and have a lot of open ended stuff

i'd like to say i'm good at projecting town? i'm very good at getting myself out there, unless it's MU and all my posts get drowned out ._.

as scum, i like to play around my team, see what they want to do. i haven't gotten a scumgame in a while (almost half a year) so i don't remember how i play scum too much. last game i did i openwolfed?

some games:





						Completed: Season 7, Game 2: Brooklyn Nine-Nine vs Fire Department [The Mafia Championship]
					






					www.mafiauniverse.com
				



(town jack of all trades, died N1)
-i was being pretty serious this game, given that it was champs
-it was my third ever game so don't judge me pls

https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/threads/26663/page1 (mafia, eliminated D3)
-probably my favorite game i ever played
-_should _be indicative of how i play maf but i haven't played maf for a while so i don't know


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Hmm... Out of curiosity, how do you feel it compares to kyeugh's entrance in the first page or two of Cats (2019)?
> 
> -qenya


gonna lock this town right now
(as much as i can lock anything in a bastard game)


----------



## lolfoxes

feh the owl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Out of curiosity, how do you feel it compares to kyeugh's entrance in the first page or two of Cats (2019)?
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> gonna lock this town right now
> (as much as i can lock anything in a bastard game)
Click to expand...

expand perhaps?

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

i like the thought behind it
...i tend to lock slots for random posts, if i feel like they're genuine
dw i don't _actually _lock them i just feel like that thought was really genuine
(but in a game where i can't even be sure of my own alignment...)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Thanks for the links, Ephemera! Fun reading, I like the way you think. And yeah, haha, the volume of posts in MU games is quite something. I hope you find TCoD more to your liking.

My vague impression is that you were more waffly in the wolfgame - your posts are generally longer but come with less supporting evidence. But perhaps that's less indicative of your alignment and more of how you were feeling, haha. Curious to see what VM thinks when he's around, we usually seem to have opposing opinions about this sort of stuff.



feh the owl said:


> (but in a game where i can't even be sure of my own alignment...)


What does this mean, please? Our role PM is quite unambiguous about our being town-aligned.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

rari_teh said:


> i have written the rolecards with structural analysis shenanigans in mind. while every word i write may or may not be relevant, the format of the rolecards’ text should not be taken into account when trying to glean information on one’s alignment.


Oh, hmm, maybe you're referring to this.

I just interpreted as meaning rari didn't follow a template that we could use to identify townies vs. mafia, I didn't consider the possibility that the alignments might be outright untrue... hmm.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

rari_teh said:


> everything i say regarding the game is true.


there is this, on the other hand

-qenya


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Hardclaim townie  you can trust me.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl




----------



## IndigoClaudia

Quetzalcoatl said:


> View attachment 929


I'm not even playing  i just thought i'd pull an @Eifie and jump in mafia games to confuse people.


----------



## Eifie

IndigoClaudia said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even playing  i just thought i'd pull an @Eifie and jump in mafia games to confuse people.
Click to expand...

same


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Eifie you _are_ in this game

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

what even is a mafia game playerlist

~mist


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Despicable Meme

i am specifically not good at start of day posting i dont think cause i find it really hard to synthesize opinions when there's so little relevant info and no mechanics to go on (and the way y'all scumread by tone/random stuff like, off the bat, just totally goes over my head, no clue whats going on there even though i do try) 

this is all classic herbeplaying facts though, shouldn't be so much of a surprise (except to our newish friend here)

i'd lean on my other half to help make up for it but all she has access to is a minion meme generator


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Despicable Meme said:


> the way y'all scumread by tone/random stuff like, off the bat, just totally goes over my head


tbf earlygame tonereads are like 90% random bullshit anyway

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

I consider not making early game reads NON-INDICATIVE. I just think that people who do make them in a NATURAL way are VILLAGERY.

~ZORI


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Thanks for the links, Ephemera! Fun reading, I like the way you think. And yeah, haha, the volume of posts in MU games is quite something. I hope you find TCoD more to your liking.
> 
> My vague impression is that you were more waffly in the wolfgame - your posts are generally longer but come with less supporting evidence. But perhaps that's less indicative of your alignment and more of how you were feeling, haha. Curious to see what VM thinks when he's around, we usually seem to have opposing opinions about this sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> (but in a game where i can't even be sure of my own alignment...)
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean, please? Our role PM is quite unambiguous about our being town-aligned.
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

oh, i was definitely waffly in that game
i'm trying to stop that but i'm not getting many opportunities to practice wolf

next:


rari_teh said:


> i have written the rolecards with structural analysis shenanigans in mind. while every word i write may or may not be relevant, *the format of the rolecards’ text should not be taken into account when trying to glean information on one’s alignment.*


given this rule, can i even be sure i'm town????


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way y'all scumread by tone/random stuff like, off the bat, just totally goes over my head
> 
> 
> 
> tbf earlygame tonereads are like 90% random bullshit anyway
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

shhhhhhh don't give it away


----------



## lolfoxes

Quetzalcoatl said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything i say regarding the game is true.
> 
> 
> 
> there is this, on the other hand
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

@feh the owl 

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

lolfoxes said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything i say regarding the game is true.
> 
> 
> 
> there is this, on the other hand
> 
> -qenya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @feh the owl
> 
> ~mist
Click to expand...

tbf
i don't know what "regarding the game" may mean
dw, i'm still playing to my wincon


----------



## lolfoxes

your wincon definitely counts as regarding the game

~mist


----------



## bruh moment

yeah i assume the thing about not leaning on rolecard text is about trying to produce gotchas about someone’s alignment based on the specific verbiage of their role pm, which happens pretty much every game
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

still trying to figure out if the elderly couple who brought us cake last night was just rari fucking around or if it was actually mechanical


----------



## lolfoxes

i'd assume mechanical because i got nothing like that

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

say what is everyone's flavor. rari made us a couple whom are college dropouts. then stryke and i made up a bunch of dubiously canon flavor on our own


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> yeah i assume the thing about not leaning on rolecard text is about trying to produce gotchas about someone’s alignment based on the specific verbiage of their role pm, which happens pretty much every game
> -q


icic


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> say what is everyone's flavor. rari made us a couple whom are college dropouts. then stryke and i made up a bunch of dubiously canon flavor on our own


what's the purpose of this question

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i just wanna know if everyone else's flavor is as wild as ours or if rari is playing favourites


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i sincerely don't believe you could accurately guess our role based on our flavor for the record


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> say what is everyone's flavor. rari made us a couple whom are college dropouts. then stryke and i made up a bunch of dubiously canon flavor on our own


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

fuck off stryke


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*stryke*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i sincerely don't believe you could accurately guess our role based on our flavor for the record


Ok they totally could if we gave them enough to work off of


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> *stryke*


C'mon mustard seed don't be like that


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

maybe i wouldn't if you made dinner or did dishes or cleaned up your soda cans every once in a while


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

but no you're always on pinterest when i come home trying to make hedgehog cookies or some shit


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Ok I made us grilled cheese like 5 days ago so that's not even fair


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

just wanna say the RNP/Stryke bits are definitely my favourite part of hydra games

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> just wanna say the RNP/Stryke bits are definitely my favourite part of hydra games
> 
> -qenya


 mafia trait


----------



## lolfoxes

bruh moment said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wanna say the RNP/Stryke bits are definitely my favourite part of hydra games
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> mafia trait
Click to expand...

mafia as in 'everyone who plays mafia has this trait' correct

~mist


----------



## lolfoxes

at this rate my hydra account will have a higher reaction score than my main

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Ok I made us grilled cheese like 5 days ago so that's not even fair


and left all the dishes for me to do

i don't even like grilled cheese

how do you use 3 pans while making two grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## feh the owl

guys how do you post so much


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

feh the owl said:


> guys how do you post so much


spite


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> guys how do you post so much


do you want me to post more?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i say we rebel against rari

nobody post, mafia doesn't kill, town doesn't use night actions


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Sorry i just
think posting is important so that we can all win.

you know?
thats what i think and i really want to win this game.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

No time for memes and messing around, i'm serious this time.


----------



## alma mater

feh the owl said:


> (but in a game where i can't even be sure of my own alignment...)





Quetzalcoatl said:


> What does this mean, please? Our role PM is quite unambiguous about our being town-aligned.


I agree with the later conclusion that that modline was just meant to convey "the rolecards are designed so you can't gotcha each other to figure out alignments", but when I saw town in ours, I had the same reaction as feh of "oh god are we really? or is rari just bastarding us?"



Redstrykephoenix said:


> still trying to figure out if the elderly couple who brought us cake last night was just rari fucking around or if it was actually mechanical





Redstrykephoenix said:


> say what is everyone's flavor. rari made us a couple whom are college dropouts. then stryke and i made up a bunch of dubiously canon flavor on our own


OK I don't know how relevant flavor is so I want to be guarded for now about revealing our entire flavor

but I see a common thread here so I want to ask -- is everyone's flavor (romantic) couples? bc we are also a couple, but I won't yet go into more detail than that



Redstrykephoenix said:


> i sincerely don't believe you could accurately guess our role based on our flavor for the record


(the details of our flavor also don't have anything to do with our role, I just don't want to share more detail yet bc I'm worried since this is a bastard game that there might be a good reason to conceal it that I don't know yet)

-jack


----------



## alma mater

as an afterthought, I guess if flavor generally doesn't have anything to do with role, confirming that everyone's flavor is/isn't couples probably wouldn't do anything to help solve the game at all. oh well, it was an idea at least

-jack


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I made us grilled cheese like 5 days ago so that's not even fair
> 
> 
> 
> and left all the dishes for me to do
> 
> i don't even like grilled cheese
> 
> how do you use 3 pans while making two grilled cheese sandwiches
Click to expand...

Well I'm sorry I don't have "basic cooking skills" or "basic listening skills"


----------



## lolfoxes

alma mater said:


> is everyone's flavor (romantic) couples


ours is

i may have gotten more than a little embarrassed about it when i saw it

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys how do you post so much
> 
> 
> 
> do you want me to post more?
Click to expand...

no i was mostly memeing it's ok - it's nice to have stuff to read later


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

alma mater said:


> is everyone's flavor (romantic) couples


VM and I are erstwhile platonic friends and roommates!

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

alma mater said:


> but I see a common thread here so I want to ask -- is everyone's flavor (romantic) couples? bc we are also a couple, but I won't yet go into more detail than that


can confirm that we, too, are a couple!
...of owls


----------



## feh the owl

... of owls!


----------



## bruh moment

IndigoClaudia said:


> Sorry i just
> think posting is important so that we can all win.
> 
> you know?
> thats what i think and i really want to win this game.


 you have already lost.



alma mater said:


> but I see a common thread here so I want to ask -- is everyone's flavor (romantic) couples? bc we are also a couple, but I won't yet go into more detail than that


 yes

feeling cute, might kick off a really annoying week long discussion about how quetzalcoatl are probably mafia because they're not a couple.  hmu if you're tryna chill
-q


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> is everyone's flavor (romantic) couples
> 
> 
> 
> VM and I are erstwhile platonic friends and roommates!
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

although, hmm. I guess it doesn't explicitly say that we're _not_ a couple.

read whatever you like into it.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> quetzalcoatl are probably mafia because they're not a couple


makes sense to me

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

awesome.  hard yeet queue of

quetzalcoatl (confessed mafia)
RSP (quetzal was trying to defend their joke cover)
lolfoxes (also tried to defend RSP's joke cover)
game should be solved by the eod3
-q


----------



## lolfoxes

Did someone say COP COVER?
Too bad, because I am not PROVIDING any.

~ZORI


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

we are a mafia goon and we kill people with food poisonng cuz stryke keeps leaving the FUCKING fridge open whenever he goes to eat fucking cheese at 3 am


----------



## Redstrykephoenix




----------



## feh the owl

hey
eating cheese straight up is good


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*feh the owl*


----------



## bruh moment

sup
i am "done" with "work" for the "week"
what'd i miss 
- m


----------



## lolfoxes

what's a work and what's a week

~mist


----------



## bruh moment

lolfoxes said:


> what's a work and what's a week
> 
> ~mist


GREAT question

(i am actually catching up now though, i've read basically nothing and what i have seen was just shitposting lol. feel free to #ping me if there's anything that, matters)
- m


----------



## Despicable Meme

confirming that me and herbe are also a couple in flavor


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> confirming that me and herbe are also a couple in flavor


oh my god
- m


----------



## Despicable Meme

Despicable Meme said:


> confirming that me and herbe are also a couple in flavor


mf this is excellent...


----------



## Despicable Meme

feh the owl said:


> hey
> eating cheese straight up is good


have yall ever just gone ham on a block of colby jack

cause i have and its heaven


----------



## lolfoxes

the solution to this problem seems to be not eating cheese

~mist


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> still trying to figure out if the elderly couple who brought us cake last night was just rari fucking around or if it was actually mechanical


hey if theres old folks handing out cake i want a piece. just not fruitcake tho ill pass on that


----------



## lolfoxes

game slow

no thoughts

head empty

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

hey seriously @rari_teh is it possible in this game to vote out individual players during the day phase without taking down their entire hydra


----------



## rari_teh

try and find out!


----------



## feh the owl

hoho


----------



## lolfoxes

GREETINGS.
I am currently EVALUATING my READS.

YES, I am still DOING this.

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> GREETINGS.
> I am currently EVALUATING my READS.
> 
> YES, I am still DOING this.
> 
> ~ZORI


Read evaluation is a FAILURE.
(rip)

I'm still slightly inclined to think that kyeughtini is a villager and I think it's fairly likely that Jackfie is
I'm unsure how to weigh the Feh slot

~ZORI


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

nggggh... "morning" everyone

i say "morning" because it's 2pm

i shouldn't've stayed up so late

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Appearantly, my sleep schedrule is pretty GAMER, because I think I am sleeping IN when I wake up at 7:30:00.


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> Appearantly, my sleep schedrule is pretty GAMER, because I think I am sleeping IN when I wake up at 7:30:00.


I believe it is possible to GUESS who wrote this POST.


----------



## bruh moment

good morning friends and fellow villagers
let’s play mafia or whatever
*alma mater*

- m


----------



## bruh moment

(today is eod right. tryna make money moves)
- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

OK so here is what I think.

I definitely don't want to yeet lolfoxes D1; partly because I feel like Zori deserves to survive to D2 for a change, and partly because they genuinely are actually being helpful. And while the usual "D1 reads are basically arbitrary" still applies, I'm willing to go with them for now on alma mater and probably also bruh moment if nobody else raises an objection, if only because it's the path of least resistance. So that leaves RSP, feh and H&M&F.

Strykenix - Their bit is the same as usual, and just as non-alignment-indicative as usual. They were the first people to mention the "most of the hydras are lovers in flavour" thing, if that has any relevance. I find them sort of a mystery to be quite honest. Open to suggestions.

feh the owl - I can see why one might want to go for them. They're probably going to be among the trickiest to read, given sande doesn't play much and most of us don't really know Ephemera. So I don't think voting for them would be a terrible decision. But I confess it feels a bit mean to immediately vote someone out in their first day phase on the forum, haha... Maybe I should be quashing that impulse, it's not exactly helpful to the game.

H&M&F - An unknown quantity tbh. I have the impression that they both usually meme a lot more in the early game than they have here, which is slightly eye-raising? But that could equally just be scheduling/irlstuff. Overall, not really enough to base any sort of read on.

Tl;dr: No thoughts head empty.

This all assumes we want to yeet someone today at all tbh, which is an argument we've had many times before and I expect that when VM gets here he's going to say we should abstain (and he's not altogether wrong imo, it's a valid opinion).

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> (today is eod right. tryna make money moves)
> - m


Yes it is! 8 hours to EoD I believe

Votes are as follows, to the best of my knowledge

alma mater (1) - you
feh the owl (1) - RSP

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> feh the owl - I can see why one might want to go for them. They're probably going to be among the trickiest to read, given sande doesn't play much and most of us don't really know Ephemera. So I don't think voting for them would be a terrible decision. But I confess it feels a bit mean to immediately vote someone out in their first day phase on the forum, haha... Maybe I should be quashing that impulse, it's not exactly helpful to the game.


i’ll mention rq that i do actually know eph haha, rari and i played with them in a recent MU hydra game. i’d kinda rather not vote there yet since a) their first game  and b) at the moment im stark neutral on them and am hoping to find them (+ i’ve cowolfed with sande)

that being said i don’t feel that strongly about most of y’all, feh just happens to be my exact Neutral read. lol

- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> i’ll mention rq that i do actually know eph haha, rari and i played with them in a recent MU hydra game. i’d kinda rather not vote there yet since a) their first game  and b) at the moment im stark neutral on them and am hoping to find them (+ i’ve cowolfed with sande)


Extremely valid lmao

This is why I'm not a fan of daystarts tbh, there's never anything useful to go on for the D1 vote

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Quetzalcoatl said:


> OK so here is what I think.
> 
> I definitely don't want to yeet lolfoxes D1; partly because I feel like Zori deserves to survive to D2 for a change, and partly because they genuinely are actually being helpful. And while the usual "D1 reads are basically arbitrary" still applies, I'm willing to go with them for now on alma mater and probably also bruh moment if nobody else raises an objection, if only because it's the path of least resistance. So that leaves RSP, feh and H&M&F.
> 
> Strykenix - Their bit is the same as usual, and just as non-alignment-indicative as usual. They were the first people to mention the "most of the hydras are lovers in flavour" thing, if that has any relevance. I find them sort of a mystery to be quite honest. Open to suggestions.
> 
> feh the owl - I can see why one might want to go for them. They're probably going to be among the trickiest to read, given sande doesn't play much and most of us don't really know Ephemera. So I don't think voting for them would be a terrible decision. But I confess it feels a bit mean to immediately vote someone out in their first day phase on the forum, haha... Maybe I should be quashing that impulse, it's not exactly helpful to the game.
> 
> H&M&F - An unknown quantity tbh. I have the impression that they both usually meme a lot more in the early game than they have here, which is slightly eye-raising? But that could equally just be scheduling/irlstuff. Overall, not really enough to base any sort of read on.
> 
> Tl;dr: No thoughts head empty.
> 
> This all assumes we want to yeet someone today at all tbh, which is an argument we've had many times before and I expect that when VM gets here he's going to say we should abstain (and he's not altogether wrong imo, it's a valid opinion).
> 
> -qenya


This is PROBABLY a villagery post. I will have to MONITOR for PROGRESSIONS, but I LIKE this.

~ZORI


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> This all assumes we want to yeet someone today at all tbh


also yeah usually idrc about this but the small game size makes me slightly afraid 
though then again my pro-lynch logic probably still holds even now? idk ... if it’s 7 total then i assume. 2 wolves (28%)? maybe 3 (43%)?


bruh moment said:


> that being said i don’t feel that strongly about most of y’all, feh just happens to be my exact Neutral read.


(+ rsp because i refuse to make snapreads on them now. it’s called personal development luv x)

- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> (+ i’ve cowolfed with sande)


wait hold on, which game was this?

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

I do NOT believe, however, that STRYKENIX and H&M&F form a very likely WOLF PAIRING, just because calling that seems like NOT REALLY PLAYING MAFIA.

~ZORI


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> (+ i’ve cowolfed with sande)
> 
> 
> 
> wait hold on, which game was this?
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

snomfia


----------



## lolfoxes

Quetzalcoatl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> (+ i’ve cowolfed with sande)
> 
> 
> 
> wait hold on, which game was this?
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...


----------



## bruh moment

lolfoxes said:


> I do NOT believe, however, that STRYKENIX and H&M&F form a very likely WOLF PAIRING, just because calling that seems like NOT REALLY PLAYING MAFIA.
> 
> ~ZORI


yeah i’ll go with this for now
- m


----------



## bruh moment

i do have a gutread on hmf tbh
but i am waiting to see how their posting goes on from here
- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> (+ i’ve cowolfed with sande)
> 
> 
> 
> wait hold on, which game was this?
> 
> -qenya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> snomfia
Click to expand...

ohh yeah, i remember now

kinda checked out of that one after dying tbqh

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

We likely have a COP-type or a VIG-type in the setup.
What I am afraid of is that we ABSTAIN, and then someone like QUETZAL dies and flips Villager, and nothing much else happens.

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> We likely have a COP-type or a VIG-type in the setup, *so it's probably OKAY.
> But* what I am afraid of is that we ABSTAIN, and then someone like QUETZAL dies and flips Villager, and nothing much else happens.
> 
> ~ZORI


edit


----------



## bruh moment

bruh moment said:


> maybe 3 (43%)?


wait im dumb it literally can’t be this if it’s a parity win lol. and if it isn’t then it’s still uh,
- m


----------



## lolfoxes

There are probably 2 packwolves if there are 2-3 decent town power roles, and 2 wolves with some sort of communication-divide (e.g. one of them being a lost wolf) if there's not that many town power roles
just from my limited knowledge of setup design

~zori


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

lolfoxes said:


> We likely have a COP-type or a VIG-type in the setup.
> What I am afraid of is that we ABSTAIN, and then someone like QUETZAL dies and flips Villager, and nothing much else happens.
> 
> ~ZORI


Honestly what I'm most afraid of is that we haven't seen any bastard mechanics yet when rari specifically said it was going to be a bastard game. But we can't really plan for that.



lolfoxes said:


> There are probably 2 packwolves if there are 2-3 decent town power roles, and 2 wolves with some sort of communication-divide (e.g. one of them being a lost wolf) if there's not that many town power roles
> just from my limited knowledge of setup design
> 
> ~zori


How likely do you think 2 packwolves + 1 outgroup would be? From how rari's been talking about this game for the past few months, I get the impression that she thinks vanilla townies are boring, so I would be surprised if there aren't many PRs.

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> feh the owl - I can see why one might want to go for them. They're probably going to be among the trickiest to read, given sande doesn't play much and most of us don't really know Ephemera. So I don't think voting for them would be a terrible decision. But I confess it feels a bit mean to immediately vote someone out in their first day phase on the forum, haha... Maybe I should be quashing that impulse, it's not exactly helpful to the game.


weh
please don't (vote for me because i'll be hard to read, *or *don't vote for me because you'd feel bad)
both of those are bad mindsets to have

i'm good at getting myself out there as town


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> nggggh... "morning" everyone
> 
> i say "morning" because it's 2pm
> 
> i shouldn't've stayed up so late
> 
> -qenya


god why is this a mood

anyway since there have been 10 pages of posts i think i can do my usual d1 vibe checks
now that my brain works for once
so that's cool


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

another bad reason to not vote for feh: extremely pocketed by their avatar

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> another bad reason to not vote for feh: extremely pocketed by their avatar
> 
> -qenya


all part of the plan


----------



## feh the owl

i am having difficulty doing my vibe check since in the last game i played, the person i read strongly as town on vibe and tone was mafia
weh
i was coming around to them being mafia before i died but whatever
either way i am now paranoid and that is not good


----------



## lolfoxes

please give the vibereads anyway!!

it's more important towards solving your slot anyway

~mist


----------



## alma mater

alma no matter is what I call not playing the game


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

alma mater said:


> alma no matter is what I call not playing the game


Eifie did you just react to your own post again

-qenya


----------



## alma mater

alma LIES and SLANDER is what I call it when I've never self-reacted in my entire life


----------



## feh the owl

some random vibes (tm)
read through is up to page 4

despicable meme can be town for the minion meme because that's the exact train of thought i had when getting our role card
mindmelds are absolutely guaranteed to be correct 50% of the time

anyway

i am pocketed easily by early game analysis, so i want to say alma mater town. of course this is a bad trait to have as town. i don't know how to deal with it. please send help i am dyin-

anyway

everyone who posted but is not in the game is obvious third party idk how y'all don't see it

anyway (this is getting repetitive but i decided to keep doing it... _anyway_)
_(つ▀¯▀)つ _

feel like quetzalcoatl (i am gonna need a nickname for this hydra i refuse to type this out every time because i am lazy) might be town for asking questions early? again. i am pocketed easily by early game productivity it will kill me in my sleep help m-

anyway

will probably continue read through and vibe check after i get food because food is good and you need it to live


----------



## feh the owl

wow if i didn't get pocketed by mafia last game i played i think my vibes would be a lot more certain
curse you, mafia, for pocketing me 
*_shakes fist at sky_*

back to the regularly scheduled vibe check


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Out of curiosity, how do you feel it compares to kyeugh's entrance in the first page or two of Cats (2019)?
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> gonna lock this town right now
> (as much as i can lock anything in a bastard game)
Click to expand...

i read this and agree and also i trust past me so
this is also a vibe, courtesy of past me
everyone say thanks, past me!
(past me is dead all you have is present me who is a lazy dumbass but hey)


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Thanks for the links, Ephemera! Fun reading, I like the way you think. And yeah, haha, the volume of posts in MU games is quite something. I hope you find TCoD more to your liking.


i am now fully pocketed
you actually read my games
who actually does that lol
this is effort in solving on a whole new level


----------



## lolfoxes

I have concluded that the POCKET talk is probably NOT ALIGNMENT-INDICATIVE.

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> I have concluded that the POCKET talk is probably NOT ALIGNMENT-INDICATIVE.
> 
> ~ZORI


*probably


----------



## feh the owl

lolfoxes said:


> I have concluded that the POCKET talk is probably NOT ALIGNMENT-INDICATIVE.
> 
> ~ZORI


good
i would probably say it either way

anyhow the vibes are my actual reads but i feel like not being serious right now because life is too serious to be serious


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links, Ephemera! Fun reading, I like the way you think. And yeah, haha, the volume of posts in MU games is quite something. I hope you find TCoD more to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> i am now fully pocketed
> you actually read my games
> who actually does that lol
> this is effort in solving on a whole new level
Click to expand...

Haha, all I did was skim quickly through your ISOs! But thank you, you're very kind.

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

gth reading feh/qz town

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

lolfoxes said:


> gth reading feh/qz town
> 
> ~mist


this is individually, yeah?


----------



## feh the owl

b/c associatives are weh

anyhow i have food now but it is not meant to be consumed while playing mafia
i know, because the person at the counter told me so

will be back with more vibes i hope


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> gth reading feh/qz town
> 
> ~mist


CONCURRED.

~ZORI


----------



## lolfoxes

feh the owl said:


> lolfoxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> gth reading feh/qz town
> 
> ~mist
> 
> 
> 
> this is individually, yeah?
Click to expand...

individually yes

your interactions felt genuine from both sides

~mist


----------



## lolfoxes

what if the secret bastard mechanic is that there's no mafia and we win by abstaining

~mist


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

ok cool looks like i didn't miss much

or maybe i did miss a lot and it went over my head as i hastily skimmed through

either way it's nice to be in a mafia game again

-vm


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> what if the secret bastard mechanic is that there's no mafia and we win by abstaining
> 
> ~mist


what if the secret bastard mechanic is that kyeughtini is mafia

~zori


----------



## lolfoxes

day ends in 6 hours right

~zori


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> This all assumes we want to yeet someone today at all tbh, which is an argument we've had many times before and I expect that when VM gets here he's going to say we should abstain (and he's not altogether wrong imo, it's a valid opinion).
> 
> -qenya


your call, you've had more time to think about this game than I have

i didn't really notice anything that indicates anyone's alignment


----------



## feh the owl

i think abstaining here isn't good, because we'll go from odd to even
odd >>>>> even
if we assume a 2 person maf team, the ratio rn is 5-2, if we miselim here it's 3-2 tomorrow, and it's lylo, but we get one elim before lylo
if we abstain here it becomes 4-2 tomorrow, mylo and we have to abstain again to get to 3-2, which means we don't get any elims before lylo


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

lolfoxes said:


> day ends in 6 hours right
> 
> ~zori


yeah, looks like it

i don't know if i'll be around at EoD but if not


----------



## feh the owl

i won't be voting qz/alma mater/despicable meme

i do think we need to shoot today though


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> i think abstaining here isn't good, because we'll go from odd to even
> odd >>>>> even
> if we assume a 2 person maf team, the ratio rn is 5-2, if we miselim here it's 3-2 tomorrow, and it's lylo, but we get one elim before lylo
> if we abstain here it becomes 4-2 tomorrow, mylo and we have to abstain again to get to 3-2, which means we don't get any elims before lylo


fair point, I'll vote *not to abstain*

-vm


----------



## Despicable Meme

oh god, the phase ends today. I should maybe spend less entire days being nerd sniped by other shit. alright, post from mobile with no minion meme it is (so yeah, this is mf)

read by read, I think it's difficult to read hydras, it's especially difficult to read new hydras, and it's extraordinarily difficult to pull reads off a day that was like 75% memeing. I would like to do anything besides just attempting pull a read out of the ass end, if it is possible, and I do have an idea!

(I do, fwiw, believe that some people do the "oh crap this isnt scumchat" entrance pretty consistently when they are mafia, because they think they're real clever and no one's going to think about it-; this definitely includes Eifie, who did it this game, and one of you two in the feh hydra, but I don't know either of you to be the type that does this. also, Zori skipped doing it despite being a big fan of it, so that might be a point-for)

anyways, the idea -- why don't we, in fact, fuck around and find out what happens when you vote off an individual member of a hydra? I know, some of you will be reaching for the pitchforks because I'm suggesting setup investigation over direct solving, but hear me out -- remember the whole "bastard game" thing? not only are we treading on unpredictable ground where learning something about the hidden rules would be a great use of D0, but also, this being rari's big fancy setup designed specifically for hydras, I do not believe it'd be designed like your usual 7-player setup, passible of ending in two mislynches and a nightkill. so yeah, I think we should definitely investigate for the possibility that individual hydraheads have hidden powers

so naturally, I'm going to advocate lynching *Eifie*, less because of the above listed microread than for the simple pleasure of lynching Eifie, but I'm definitely open to better ideas if you guys are on board with this experiment


----------



## bruh moment

meh. i don’t really like this. i kinda doubt that individual members of a hydra have different alignments, so being able to kill individuals would mean that you just like... have an extra guy hanging out whose alignment you know. that seems pretty weird and not terribly likely to me. it’s a thought but i feel like it’ll just be a waste of time and would rather try to solve the game.

also our vote wasn’t random fwiw. staying there.
-q


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> ok cool looks like i didn't miss much
> 
> or maybe i did miss a lot and it went over my head as i hastily skimmed through
> 
> either way it's nice to be in a mafia game again
> 
> -vm


Hi VM!!! Excited for you to be here.

Also nice theme choice. Celebi good.

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> so yeah, I think we should definitely investigate for the possibility that individual hydraheads have hidden powers


adding one more thought — wouldn’t this theory all hinge upon the setup incorporating hydra heads working against one another / having hidden information (or alignments) from each other to some extent? neither can actually be true considering that all role info goes to the shared account ... unless i’m misunderstanding 
- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Trying to vote out a single head is interesting. I'm with Skylar in that I think it's unlikely to be mechanically possible, but if we can decide on a hydra we want to vote out, maybe it's at least worth seeing what happens if we cast votes for one of the heads rather than the hydra itself?

Still dunno who it would be though. Like I said earlier, I don't really like the idea of voting out alma mater/Eifie.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> also our vote wasn’t random fwiw. staying there.


This is interesting. Not gonna ask you to elaborate but keeping it in mind and probably will at a later date.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Btw I'm probably going to be here for EoD but don't count on it

-qenya


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> meh. i don’t really like this. i kinda doubt that individual members of a hydra have different alignments, so being able to kill individuals would mean that you just like... have an extra guy hanging out whose alignment you know. that seems pretty weird and not terribly likely to me.


it would be pretty useful to have an extra guy hanging out whose alignment you know, if that alignment is town! like, we'd need a way to prevent them from simply being nightkilled, but if we pull that off, yeah. not that I'm advocating lynching someone who is likely to be town just to accomplish that effect, but eh, as far as I'm concerned, the possibility of turning a mislynch into advantage is basically win-win, in that we get something whether we're right or wrong on the call

that said, I do think one of the likeliest implementations for this kind of thing would be players receiving new powers, _and possibly new alignments_, if their fellow hydrahead dies. in fact, I have to wonder if there's no mafia from the start of game, and we pretty much create the mafia by wrongfully lynching people... that'd be a sick ass twist, even if it'd require some amount of tinkering to disasterproof it.

for what it's worth, my PM -- and not necessarily all of y'alls, as has been stated -- says that a town win requires that all mafia players be dead. if I'm right about the self-created mafia assguess, that would mean we'd technically not win if there are no mafia players alive right now, but rather, that we'd need at least one to exist and then be dead in order to win. rari did say to expect structural/grammatic shenanigans, right?

(and last but not least, there's the couples thing -- which seems to confirm that all of the hydra slots _are flavored as two distinct people_. this does not necessarily mean much that can be intuited readily, being flavor, but I do think that such a flavor would be consistent with my theories!)


----------



## Despicable Meme

(also, for the record, my other-head is busy today, so it's going to be just me in this here EoD. incentive for me to try to suck less at EoD today I guess)


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> that said, I do think one of the likeliest implementations for this kind of thing would be players receiving new powers, _and possibly new alignments_, if their fellow hydrahead dies. in fact, I have to wonder if there's no mafia from the start of game, and we pretty much create the mafia by wrongfully lynching people... that'd be a sick ass twist, even if it'd require some amount of tinkering to disasterproof it.


yeah, admittedly this is probably just a huge disparity in outlook; it seems weird to me, even in a bastard game, to like ... conjure possible ways that a setup COULD be bastard and act upon that (e.g. voting) in ways directly counterintuitive to normal play (as opposed to playing normally, observing something weird happening, and then adjusting accordingly). the first pathway feels premature imho.

i mean, mech discussion is on balance better than not, and i’m fine talking these possibilities out — though i also find that distinct from tossing out a vote based on said possibilities. we kind of plan (weird shit pending) on hunting for wolves and specifically trying to sort things out for today’s EoD. we also aren’t really thinking much, if anything, of the role pm flavor for now ... in all likelihood they’re written that way because each slot *is* made up of two people.

- m


----------



## bruh moment

like in particular it’s kind of impossible by design for hydra heads to be playing independently at all right now, i think; all communications go to one account. and the “what about post-death” theory is like ... i just don’t really want to play in that world right now lol

- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Despicable Meme said:


> my PM -- and not necessarily all of y'alls, as has been stated -- says that a town win requires that all mafia players be dead


FWIW, my and VM's PM says the same thing, although not with that phrasing!

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

discussing a thing with other head! depending on how that goes you may expect a very long sandepost toDay


----------



## feh the owl

(please note that it is not guaranteed at all. there may be no sandeposting)


----------



## Despicable Meme

heyo just popping in on mobile from move-in shenanigans to drop my 2 cents on the ground here 

- was talking to mf while catching up with the thread and mentioned that i wanted to test voting out one member of a hydra bc the raripost encouraging fucking around and finding out, and she was like "oh you got to that part where i said that?" and i said no, didnt even see that yet. So we're of the same mind on that bit. Theres gotta be some structural fuckery we need to poke around in and understand better. I think mechanic experimentation is gonna be important in this game and I really do think D1's yeet is a great place to do it. Get info on if it works or not as early as possible ingame, see if there are consequences, etc. I see this as a superior option to shot-in-the-darking a d1 toneread target, but thats probably because I naturally prefer mechanical play and I'm not super confident tonereading, especially only going off d1 posts.


There were probably gonna be more bullet points but my short term memory is 8 seconds long so they're gone now. Peace -h


----------



## feh the owl

i'm very much in favor of attempting to yeet one person, btw. it would give us a lot of setup info depending on whether it could be done or not. i'm still figuring out what i think / how i want to say it but i think any way it goes i'd still be in favor of trying that. -- sande


----------



## bruh moment

if y’all really want to test that, it doesn’t have to be in opposition to hunting down scum / it shouldn’t be a replacement conversation. as (i think) qz said. why not do that but from the pov of “who is wolf”
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yo yo yo it'sa him mario

so in-flavor stryke and i live in like an apartment with a crt tv and a painting of an erect penis on the wall (not joking)

however i only move while stryke is asleep. or at least while he says he is asleep idk he could climb out the window or some shit, but our combined role has me and only me carrying out the action

anyone else like this


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i've been informed it is not actually a painting


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> if y’all really want to test that, it doesn’t have to be in opposition to hunting down scum / it shouldn’t be a replacement conversation. as (i think) qz said. why not do that but from the pov of “who is wolf”
> - m


i'm not saying we should just pick at random to see if they can die! i definitely think if we can agree on a wolf-ish person we should yeet them. but i also think even if we _can't _come up with one we should try to vote out a single person anyway. (part of what i want to discuss with mera is "is it okay for me to volunteer myself in the case where we can't find a wolfy person, with the understanding that if it _doesn't _work the way i think it does, it would very likely just get us both killed" dhsjkdgndf.) but yeah, i don't think picking a person at random is the smartest thing to do rn, and i definitely don't think trying to get evidence for this mechanic makes it mutually exclusive with trying to get an actual wolf yeet.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*eifie*


requires courage


----------



## feh the owl

(but yeah i think the best thing i can do for this game is help figure out the setup? i'm not confident in my own reads - in snomfia, where i was actually mafia, i nearly convinced myself that someone that i was gathering paranoid evidence against was mafia (despite, you know, me literally being mafia and making shit up). the most helpful i think i can be is volunteering what i think is going on in the game, and past providing my thoughts and potentially evidence for them with my body, i don't think i can be very useful. i signed up for this game on a lark and mostly on the idea that i could shitpost while my partner actually played - i don't usually play mafia bc i have memory issues that make it hard for me to have consistent reads or remember what's going on in thread, and i'm in the middle of a school quarter, so. i wasn't actually expecting to be useful. -- sande)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

sorry jack if this kills you but eifie has literally said "lmao i'm not gonna share my read"


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> sorry jack if this kills you but eifie has literally said "lmao i'm not gonna share my read"


suppose for a second that they are actually just one slot and that the dual-alignment theory isn’t actually real. then what

eifie was expressly never going to seriously play the game
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

+ neither of you have confirmed whether or not you're a couple which i still think has something to do with the setup tbh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i gotta stop saying tbh goddamnit rari you've poisoned me


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke where the hell are you


----------



## bruh moment

bruh moment said:


> suppose for a second that they are actually just one slot and that the dual-alignment theory isn’t actually real. then what


also idr exactly who voiced this read, but i thought that alma was mostly a consensus villager read (with only skylar and i quietly dissenting). so i’m kind of confused about why this is the test shot direction
- m


----------



## bruh moment

maybe it was just qz/feh/lolfoxes who said that actually, so not the people inthread now. don’t feel like checking lol
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if everyone's like uwu i dunno who to kiww then we ain't gonna get any info, why not blast someone who isn't seriously playing


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

again sorry jack


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> if everyone's like uwu i dunno who to kiww then we ain't gonna get any info, why not blast someone who isn't seriously playing


because that kill doesn’t work by this logic, jack IS actually playing lol
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

iso is less than one page


----------



## bruh moment

why r we operating on the assumption that we know the hydra is split like that

it would be really funny if we got to EoD and the vote still stayed like this and rari was like “invalid leading candidate. no one dies”
- m


----------



## bruh moment

i feel like we’re 100% looking at the wrong things here and it’s beginning to feel wolf-driven to me. we’re talking about spending a vote on this random idea someone literally just invented and we’re no closer to finding scum for it. understanding the setup is good and fine but i struggle to see how this is the most productive outlet for us right now. i’m much more interested in hearing everyone’s reads; certainly there’s enough content now to form _some_ opinions
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm a gambling man


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> iso is less than one page


???
i have my own reasons for feeling weird about the slot but jack’s posting has been game-relevant ... a lot of us have long isos because of shitposting
- m


----------



## bruh moment

lol hi skylar


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

nobody's come forward with any sort of night actions so we most certainly don't have that to work on and again i really dislike the "hmmm this obvious joke is pretty wolfy, gonna hafta vibe check you"


----------



## Despicable Meme

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> my PM -- and not necessarily all of y'alls, as has been stated -- says that a town win requires that all mafia players be dead
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, my and VM's PM says the same thing, although not with that phrasing!
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

depending on how slight the difference is, do note that I'm not directly quoting the PM



bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> that said, I do think one of the likeliest implementations for this kind of thing would be players receiving new powers, _and possibly new alignments_, if their fellow hydrahead dies. in fact, I have to wonder if there's no mafia from the start of game, and we pretty much create the mafia by wrongfully lynching people... that'd be a sick ass twist, even if it'd require some amount of tinkering to disasterproof it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, admittedly this is probably just a huge disparity in outlook; it seems weird to me, even in a bastard game, to like ... conjure possible ways that a setup COULD be bastard and act upon that (e.g. voting) in ways directly counterintuitive to normal play (as opposed to playing normally, observing something weird happening, and then adjusting accordingly). the first pathway feels premature imho.
> 
> i mean, mech discussion is on balance better than not, and i’m fine talking these possibilities out — though i also find that distinct from tossing out a vote based on said possibilities. we kind of plan (weird shit pending) on hunting for wolves and specifically trying to sort things out for today’s EoD. we also aren’t really thinking much, if anything, of the role pm flavor for now ... in all likelihood they’re written that way because each slot *is* made up of two people.
> 
> - m
Click to expand...

I'll grant that D1 is possibly too early actually fish out the bastardry, but I'm not with you on this idea that you succeed at a bastard game by ignoring the fact that it's a bastard game until it deigns to bite you in the ass. this is a line of inquiry that directly stems from the premise of the game; I think odds are good that, if something's going to explode, it's going to be in this neighborhood

I think everyone's equally on board with the idea that investigating the outcome of single-player voting is not mutually exclusive with solving; I'm there with you guys, I just also think that solving is not going to be the foremost priority of the two things if we don't do anything better on that front than pulling reads entirely out of thin air, which is not in my opinion the super helpful exercise people seem to think it is lately



Despicable Meme said:


> - was talking to mf while catching up with the thread and mentioned that i wanted to test voting out one member of a hydra bc the raripost encouraging fucking around and finding out, and she was like "oh you got to that part where i said that?" and i said no, didnt even see that yet. So we're of the same mind on that bit.


this is also what inspired me to put up our current sig incidentally



Redstrykephoenix said:


> i gotta stop saying tbh goddamnit rari you've poisoned me


jesus, rari, you're poison vig again??


----------



## Despicable Meme

also, I meant to say this _before_ kyeugh started pressing for reads, but one thing I do have in mind is that RSP are sounding about as towny as they'll ever sound any sort of alignment-indicative, and have been even before EoD


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

oh that's because our role is fun


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> if everyone's like uwu i dunno who to kiww then we ain't gonna get any info, why not blast someone who isn't seriously playing


 i feel like the optimal solution is not to throw up our hands hours before eod and shoot someone at random, but rather to try our best to get out of the “uwu i dunno who to kiww” zone ie play the game



Despicable Meme said:


> I think everyone's equally on board with the idea that investigating the outcome of single-player voting is not mutually exclusive with solving; I'm there with you guys, I just also think that solving is not going to be the foremost priority of the two things if we don't do anything better on that front than pulling reads entirely out of thin air, which is not in my opinion the super helpful exercise people seem to think it is lately


 i’d be interested to hear how this is not also literally pulling things out of thing air
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'll probably reveal it toMorrow tbh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i think i know rari well enough to where the solution is probably to just throw shit at the wall and see what sticks


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> I'm not with you on this idea that you succeed at a bastard game by ignoring the fact that it's a bastard game until it deigns to bite you in the ass


that isn’t really what i’m saying tbh
simplified it’s more like
ok you guys can test this idea if you want i guess. but can we also do the solving work before that

there are ways to get out of the “idk whats going on” phase, from my pov this conversation is stalling that process
- m


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> *eifie*
> 
> 
> requires courage


hissssssss

~zori


----------



## bruh moment

being in a bastard game & treading carefully because of Possible Bastard Mechanics isn’t like. mutually exclusive from solving and playing the game


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm voting mater specifically because they haven't put much info forward 

honestly around this point i'd like them to at LEAST say whether they're a couple if not reveal their role entirely


----------



## lolfoxes

I _really_ dont like the "vote eifie" narrative and I think that RNP's vote in particular feels off

~zori


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> oh that's because our role is fun


we need a "scared" react

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

this is going to bite me in the ass if rsp turn out to be mafia but i genuinely think that either town rnp or mafia rnp would be doing this


----------



## feh the owl

i have no idea how stryke plays, but i could very easily see rnp doing this regardless of alignment, and that's why i'm not suspicious of eifvote. this is probably bad to post bc people already suspect our slot LOL but that's what i think. -- sande


----------



## lolfoxes

feh the owl said:


> this is going to bite me in the ass if rsp turn out to be mafia but i genuinely think that either town rnp or mafia rnp would be doing this


This isn't a bad take necessarily, and I'm vaguely hesitant about handling the slot as a whole
Their stance just feels sort of weird to me
it definitely deserves a re-read

~zori


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not with you on this idea that you succeed at a bastard game by ignoring the fact that it's a bastard game until it deigns to bite you in the ass
> 
> 
> 
> that isn’t really what i’m saying tbh
> simplified it’s more like
> ok you guys can test this idea if you want i guess. but can we also do the solving work before that
> 
> there are ways to get out of the “idk whats going on” phase, from my pov this conversation is stalling that process
> - m
Click to expand...

if that's what you think, then I don't know what's stopping you from having that conversation; I don't see reads out of you right now either

although I do recall you said you had a feeling about me and herbe, and your tone gives me an inkling of what that feeling is, so like, if that's what you've been meaning to say, come out of the foxhole and say it


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke has had like 3 posts

having stryke as a hydra partner is like having a parrot on your shoulder tbh no offense stryke


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'm voting mater specifically because they haven't put much info forward
> 
> honestly around this point i'd like them to at LEAST say whether they're a couple if not reveal their role entirely





alma mater said:


> is everyone's flavor (romantic) couples? bc we are also a couple, but I won't yet go into more detail than that


they did ftr RSP, they uh, they were the ones who put that info call out first -h


----------



## Despicable Meme

oh hey guys herbes here again 3 of my friends rolled up to help me move and i'm way ahead of schedule now and the game is also Interesting now so i'll probably be around

eod is in like. 3 and a half hours no? if its the same as start of day time?


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> *eifie*
> 
> 
> requires courage





Redstrykephoenix said:


> sorry jack if this kills you but eifie has literally said "lmao i'm not gonna share my read"


these two posts in particular
feel really unmotivated and sort of off tonally? idk if I'm seeing stuff
I'll talk with the other head:tm: probably

~zori


----------



## Despicable Meme

shit I have to start signing my posts again one way or another

mf


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> I don't see reads out of you right now either


um ... we voted alma forever ago and stated that it was “not random” tbh. (other main read from mewt is that i like lolfoxes)


Despicable Meme said:


> although I do recall you said you had a feeling about me and herbe, and your tone gives me an inkling of what that feeling is, so like, if that's what you've been meaning to say, come out of the foxhole and say it


um. hahaha. it was a baby townlean at the time, actually, though i’m not totally sure where i’m sitting now! have to reassess/reread/consult the spirits

- m


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> sorry jack if this kills you but eifie has literally said "lmao i'm not gonna share my read"


if you're killing eifie for something and eifie and jack share an alignment why do you only want to kill eifie and not jack

~mist


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry jack if this kills you but eifie has literally said "lmao i'm not gonna share my read"
> 
> 
> 
> if you're killing eifie for something and eifie and jack share an alignment why do you only want to kill eifie and not jack
> 
> ~mist
Click to expand...

It's a narrative of "what if hydra heads don't share an alignment" which is
a thing

~zori


----------



## bruh moment

bruh moment said:


> other main read from mewt is that i like lolfoxes


ie i think skylar is closer to neutral on them afaik

btw i felt weird about rsp voting there too, but on gut i thought some of his later reasoning sounded a bit more in-character even if i dont personally agree

- m


----------



## lolfoxes

I haven't played with Kyeugh or Mewt in
a long time:tm:
but they feel a lot like a mid-advanced-level villager who's sort of out of the game

~zori


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

OK, MF, like I said earlier, I have no problem with testing the "can we vote out a single head?" theory, but it's not a strategy for picking a vote. We do still actually need to decide who to yeet, and given that, it's kind of weird to insist that there's no point basing that on tonereads. We _literally have nothing else_ to go on right now! How else are you expecting us to choose? Why are you expecting that part of the decision to be shelved and not discussed in great detail?

I hope you'll forgive me if I say I'm honestly having trouble seeing this as anything other than a tactic for confusing people.

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

i’m finna come out of the foxhole alright 
-q


----------



## lolfoxes

bruh moment said:


> i’m finna come out of the foxhole alright
> -q


I feel like I should understand what this means but I don't

~zori


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'ma be honest i only really skimmed the iso but i stand by it tbh

-stryke lmao


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see reads out of you right now either
> 
> 
> 
> um ... we voted alma forever ago and stated that it was “not random” tbh. (other main read from mewt is that i like lolfoxes)
Click to expand...

yeah, okay, I suppose that did not parse as a read per se since you guys never elaborated. were you meaning to? I think part of me isn't entirely joking about wanting to lynch eifie, too, but I have no idea how to elaborate beyond the entrance thing

zori's insistence on them being town is something one way or another; not necessarily indicative of alma mater's alignment... and also not necessarily indicative of lolfoxes' alignment, because being scum and doing something that would theorically be too risky to do as scum was _exactly_ what zori did the last time she was scum. hmmmmmm



bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> although I do recall you said you had a feeling about me and herbe, and your tone gives me an inkling of what that feeling is, so like, if that's what you've been meaning to say, come out of the foxhole and say it
> 
> 
> 
> um. hahaha. it was a baby townlean at the time, actually, though i’m not totally sure where i’m sitting now! have to reassess/reread/consult the spirits
> 
> - m
Click to expand...

alright, that's more like it! no sense holding your cards too close to your chest if you want there to be discussion

(and in that selfsame spirit, I'll say that mine and herbe's heads are split on how to read the bruhs)


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> discussing a thing with other head! depending on how that goes you may expect a very long sandepost toDay


other head here
...i'm so confused, but i'm here


----------



## lolfoxes

no matter what, I want to vote outside Quetzal/BM and no matter what I feel like we'd probably have a 50% chance to hit outside of that


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

seriously where is stryke usually he's on right about now

maybe he has work or something


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> no matter what, I want to vote outside Quetzal/BM and no matter what I feel like we'd probably have a 50% chance to hit outside of that


*at least


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

but uhhhhhhhhhhh considering mater Isn't Here i'ma just keep my vote on eifie


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> yeah, okay, I suppose that did not parse as a read per se since you guys never elaborated. were you meaning to?


no, not yet
- m


----------



## alma mater

alma SQUAWK is what I call it when I am a parrot upon Jack's shoulder


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also if one of you roleblocks me tonight just because i said my role is fun i'm probably going to cry


----------



## feh the owl

oh my god i think sande is on to something
we may be yet getting that long post


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> also if one of you roleblocks me tonight just because i said my role is fun i'm probably going to cry


what if we roleblock you because we think you're the wolf carrying the factional kill 

~zori


----------



## feh the owl

oh. oh my god.
my brain can't handle this rn
sande you have 100% approval from me to share this btw


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

then you're wrong


----------



## lolfoxes

feh the owl said:


> oh. oh my god.
> my brain can't handle this rn
> sande you have 100% approval from me to share this btw


I am now hyped up for this wallpost tbh tbh

~zori


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hey is anyone else ever insanely worried that somehow you fucked up typing in hydrachat and accidentally made it like a public profile post or something

i think about it constantly


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

nobody can see me berating stryke rn right


----------



## feh the owl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> hey is anyone else ever insanely worried that somehow you fucked up typing in hydrachat and accidentally made it like a public profile post or something
> 
> i think about it constantly


discord is fun

but if i were using the forum hydra chat then yeah


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> hey is anyone else ever insanely worried that somehow you fucked up typing in hydrachat and accidentally made it like a public profile post or something
> 
> i think about it constantly


There was one game where the mafia chat was a discord server with the default icon "MMTPM" and the neighbourhood chat was a discord server with default icon "MMTPN"
that was a time

~zori


----------



## feh the owl

lolfoxes said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey is anyone else ever insanely worried that somehow you fucked up typing in hydrachat and accidentally made it like a public profile post or something
> 
> i think about it constantly
> 
> 
> 
> There was one game where the mafia chat was a discord server with the default icon "MMTPM" and the neighbourhood chat was a discord server with default icon "MMTPN"
> that was a time
> 
> ~zori
Click to expand...

oh god
why


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> There was one game where the mafia chat was a discord server with the default icon "MMTPM" and the neighbourhood chat was a discord server with default icon "MMTPN"
> that was a time
> 
> ~zori


Also snom mafia
all the time
I was worried I was posting stuff from host chat into wolf chat on accident

~zori


----------



## Despicable Meme

lolfoxes said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> *eifie*
> 
> 
> requires courage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry jack if this kills you but eifie has literally said "lmao i'm not gonna share my read"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> these two posts in particular
> feel really unmotivated and sort of off tonally? idk if I'm seeing stuff
> I'll talk with the other head:tm: probably
> 
> ~zori
Click to expand...

sussing rsp for acting unmotivated and sort of off tonally? seems counterintuitive, that's pretty much their whole thing




bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see reads out of you right now either
> 
> 
> 
> um ... we voted alma forever ago and stated that it was “not random” tbh. (other main read from mewt is that i like lolfoxes)
Click to expand...




bruh moment said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose for a second that they are actually just one slot and that the dual-alignment theory isn’t actually real. then what
> 
> 
> 
> also idr exactly who voiced this read, but i thought that alma was mostly a consensus villager read (with only skylar and i quietly dissenting). so i’m kind of confused about why this is the test shot direction
> - m
Click to expand...

what exactly do you have a problem with right now? if we can treat players individually, we're voting for 1/2 of the player you sussed. if we can't, the vote will either be nullified or be included as a vote for the same hydra you've voted for. y'all have done a lot of griping about this conversation getting in the way of wolfhunting but i don't think it is??? it just feels like you're doing a lot of complaining and pushback for something that shouldn't be that big of a problem for y'all. is it because you see our eif vote as a random pick? or what? if anyone else has strong wolf reads i'm happy to hear them out and pick an individual from that hydra, as a test. that's all i'm asking, is that whoever town consensus is to go for as wolf, that we all try to pick a specific head and vote them. it doesn't have to be eifie if that's what you want but it would also be really confusing if that's what you wanted since you have a not random vote on her hydra right now. ( i could be misunderstanding the nature of your not random vote.)

- herbe


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey is anyone else ever insanely worried that somehow you fucked up typing in hydrachat and accidentally made it like a public profile post or something
> 
> i think about it constantly
> 
> 
> 
> discord is fun
> 
> but if i were using the forum hydra chat then yeah
Click to expand...

yeah VM and I have been using telegram

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

Despicable Meme said:


> sussing rsp for acting unmotivated and sort of off tonally? seems counterintuitive, that's pretty much their whole thing


It's mostly just that the stance they took on the hydra-split-thing doesn't feel motivated
and we didn't have an explicit townread on them before

~zori


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

the lack of motivation is kind of my entire online persona i only break it when i'm using my other persona which is going on an enraged tirade


----------



## Despicable Meme

for reads' sake, i'll throw out that i have a great feeling about the owl -h


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yes i'm talking to my therapist about it


----------



## Despicable Meme

lolfoxes said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> sussing rsp for acting unmotivated and sort of off tonally? seems counterintuitive, that's pretty much their whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly just that the stance they took on the hydra-split-thing doesn't feel motivated
> and we didn't have an explicit townread on them before
> 
> ~zori
Click to expand...

I think their motivation is also fuck around and find out, which seems even more on brand for rsp than it does for us


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> it doesn't have to be eifie if that's what you want but it would also be really confusing if that's what you wanted since you have a not random vote on her hydra right now. ( i could be misunderstanding the nature of your not random vote.)


because us potentially voting out the hydra doesn’t mean that we aren’t simultaneously weirded out by the fact that we didn’t understand anyone’s rationale for voting there. i asked the thing about them being a consensus villa read because im trying to figure out where everyone else is coming from; that exists independently of voting on that slot

- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if stryke were here he'd prolly disagree or something but he isn't so fuck him


----------



## lolfoxes

On a 4th re-read RNP is ~fine I think
not towny but I'm more at ease with that

I guess my eyes are turning towards H&M&F mostly due to straight PoE

~zori


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> it just feels like you're doing a lot of complaining and pushback for something that shouldn't be that big of a problem for y'all.


like this in particular is kind of tilting. the thing in question isn’t whether or not it’s convenient for us or for what our view of the gamestate is, it’s that we’re trying to play the game by wrapping our heads around everyone else’s train of thought

i’m probably going to log off, won’t be back until closer to EoD

- m


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't have to be eifie if that's what you want but it would also be really confusing if that's what you wanted since you have a not random vote on her hydra right now. ( i could be misunderstanding the nature of your not random vote.)
> 
> 
> 
> because us potentially voting out the hydra doesn’t mean that we aren’t simultaneously weirded out by the fact that we didn’t understand anyone’s rationale for voting there. i asked the thing about them being a consensus villa read because im trying to figure out where everyone else is coming from; that exists independently of voting on that slot
> 
> - m
Click to expand...

ok cool. that's fine it just seemed with all the pushback you were doing that you thought it was a problem. idk why mf chose eif to shoot at (i'll go reread our post in a sec) but i don't have an issue with it, i think it's a better hydra to "target" (in my theory Alma Mater survives with Jack only) than other ones like you or feh


----------



## feh the owl

longpost upcoming, my hands are very cold with adrenaline, pls bear with me


----------



## lolfoxes

Qenya Magnifica
Kyeughtini

Feh Jackfie - the _maybe_ tier for me personally. Mist has Feh at higher last time I checked.
Strykenix H&M&F - Null

~Zori


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> longpost upcoming, my hands are very cold with adrenaline, pls bear with me


you got this!


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> it just feels like you're doing a lot of complaining and pushback for something that shouldn't be that big of a problem for y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> like this in particular is kind of tilting. the thing in question isn’t whether or not it’s convenient for us or for what our view of the gamestate is, it’s that we’re trying to play the game by wrapping our heads around everyone else’s train of thought
> 
> i’m probably going to log off, won’t be back until closer to EoD
> 
> - m
Click to expand...

sorry, i didn't mean to get on your nerves that bad about it - genuinely


----------



## lolfoxes

THE HYDRA DRAFTSAVENING HAS BEGUN

~zori


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> sorry, i didn't mean to get on your nerves that bad about it - genuinely


no no, it’s all good!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

gonna save a draft that just says "fuck you stryke"


----------



## Despicable Meme

i am Eagerly Awaiting this sandepost


----------



## Eifie




----------



## bruh moment

now i guess i’ll just hang around until the longpost comes hahaha. 

basically
if this is a *standard* game wrt how the hydras are rolecarded, then @everyone voting eif do you not have any slots that you feel worse about than alma? do you also dislike jack’s posting?

and @Quetzalcoatl i’m interested in hearing any other odd thoughts you might have because i think it sounds like we’re coming from similar povs atm
- m


----------



## bruh moment

bruh moment said:


> *in the event that this is a *standard* game


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i also am tired of the alma joke tbh

according to my equation of humor it is completely depleted but that's just me


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


>









don't mind me just pissed that I forgot the mouse pointer the first time


----------



## feh the owl

Despicable Meme said:


> i am Eagerly Awaiting this sandepost


honestly? so am i!


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i also am tired of the alma joke tbh
> 
> according to my equation of humor it is completely depleted but that's just me


alma HUMOUR is what I call it when I make an entirely unfunny joke

~zori


----------



## lolfoxes

I say vote Despicable Meme
Mist says vote Strykenix
we're both fine with either though

~Zori


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

lolfoxes said:


> Mist says vote Strykenix


personal win condition achieved


----------



## Despicable Meme

herbes takes:

great feelings:
- feh the owl

good feelings/ won't vote this category or above category today:
- RSP
- Quetzalcoatl

further thinks needed
- alma mater 
- bruh moment
- lolfoxes

Tiers are not ordered individually (i'm not putting rsp over Quetzalcoatl for any reason at all, etc)


----------



## Despicable Meme

I just went ISOing to see if it'd enlighten me in the direction of moving or retaining the vote, but it's just kind of null all around; Eifie's horsing around doesn't strike me as alignment-indicative, neither do any of Jack's posts -- least of all when his mid-memery analysis immediately postceded getting a vote thrown at his slot -- so... well, frankly, I don't have any better ideas than actually basing a vote on the entrance thing, at least not yet

I'd probably have spent this day advocating for an abstain tbh (and you all know that's not likely), if not for wanting to test out the single player voting thing

mf


----------



## Despicable Meme

further thinks needed is not meant to be interpreted as susses but is literally just further thinks needed


----------



## lolfoxes

Spoiler: herbe dont read this



I feel like HMF's take on RSP is rigid and not very well developed


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> and @Quetzalcoatl i’m interested in hearing any other odd thoughts you might have because i think it sounds like we’re coming from similar povs atm


Yeah I've been getting that impression too. I'm still kinda struggling to think of anything to differentiate between the middle-of-the roads (feh, H&M&F, RSP), though. If you told me to vote now I would go for H&M&F - or one of their heads, depending on whether we're going through with that idea - for the same reason I mentioned a moment ago, but I'm second-guessing myself because I'm not sure if it's just that I don't get where they're coming from.

RNP's thoughts so far have seemed entirely NAI to me. He always talks like this, it's not something I'd really feel comfortable reading anything into. But then again we don't have anything really excellent to read into for anyone else either.

Might wait to see sande's post before trying to have any other thoughts. (I need to go eat something anyway)

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

lolfoxes said:


> Spoiler: herbe dont read this
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like HMF's take on RSP is rigid and not very well developed


~Zori


----------



## Despicable Meme

Despicable Meme said:


> herbes takes:
> 
> great feelings:
> - feh the owl
> 
> good feelings/ won't vote this category or above category today:
> - RSP
> - Quetzalcoatl
> 
> further thinks needed
> - alma mater
> - bruh moment
> - lolfoxes
> 
> Tiers are not ordered individually (i'm not putting rsp over Quetzalcoatl for any reason at all, etc)


I was just thinking earlier that attempting a tier list might be useful but not without running things by the other-head-

for what it's worth this is pretty much what I think, but more neutral on feh and more positive on the bruhs


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

lolfoxes said:


> Spoiler: herbe dont read this
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like HMF's take on RSP is rigid and not very well developed


herbe read this


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

it is time for rnp to get angry at people suspicious of him


----------



## bruh moment

i will say that personally (not sure if mewt is with me on this) i place rsp a bit above neutral. i think their take on alma was okay, it felt genuine enough. i’m not like locking that read in but would prefer to vote elsewhere

currently my vote of choice remains on alma (alma gosh ), could be persuaded toward hmf or feh—gonna have to see about this supposed longpost

-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

lolfoxes said:


> Spoiler: herbe dont read this
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like HMF's take on RSP is rigid and not very well developed


i quoted this, fully intending not to read it and make a joke based on that, then forgot that spoilers show it in plain text of course so my joke potential is ruined


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> it is time for rnp to get angry at people suspicious of him


where's stryke when you need him, sussing him was probably the most fun part in all of... tarot mafia I think it was

mf


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> lolfoxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: herbe dont read this
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like HMF's take on RSP is rigid and not very well developed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herbe read this
Click to expand...

herbe's read this and I can see why it would look like that from your point of view (to an extent) but i really do have reasons for liking - or at least wanting to Keep Around - rsp this time


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

my ability lets me blow up the gas main under the alley killing everyone


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

OK, just on the _very slim_ chance I'm not going to be back before EoD, I'm plonking our vote down on *Despicable Meme*

I plan to be back later to read the sandepost but if I'm not, pls don't hate me VM  

-qenya


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

thank you bluwii


----------



## lolfoxes

I'm probably going to do some hw
bye
~zori


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> my ability lets me blow up the gas main under the alley killing everyone


this is why

/s but if you want me to share genuine rsp thoughts i can skim their iso and pick out a couple things i noticed/appreciated


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Quetzalcoatl said:


> OK, just on the _very slim_ chance I'm not going to be back before EoD, I'm plonking our vote down on *Despicable Meme*
> 
> I plan to be back later to read the sandepost but if I'm not, pls don't hate me VM
> 
> -qenya


ok but why


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, just on the _very slim_ chance I'm not going to be back before EoD, I'm plonking our vote down on *Despicable Meme*
> 
> I plan to be back later to read the sandepost but if I'm not, pls don't hate me VM
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> ok but why
Click to expand...

i have explained this, read the last few posts in our ISO

-qenya


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Quetzalcoatl said:


> i have explained this, read the last few posts in our ISO
> 
> -qenya


no


----------



## lolfoxes

is this where i say "red sus"

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i read them already and they weren't compelling


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

give it like a 4/10 on goodreads


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> /s but if you want me to share genuine rsp thoughts i can skim their iso and pick out a couple things i noticed/appreciated


it def couldn’t hurt!
- m


bruh moment said:


> i will say that personally (not sure if mewt is with me on this) i place rsp a bit above neutral. i think their take on alma was okay, it felt genuine enough. i’m not like locking that read in but would prefer to vote elsewhere
> 
> currently my vote of choice remains on alma (alma gosh ), could be persuaded toward hmf or feh—gonna have to see about this supposed longpost


this is basically where i’m at too btw


----------



## bruh moment

how to tell what part of a post i hastily added on


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i read them already and they weren't compelling


then simply don’t vote there
-q


----------



## lolfoxes

i thought the way feh approached quetz was villagery

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

my ability lets me counterract any qumor


----------



## bruh moment

i don’t make jokes i just speak blessed truths of holy enlightenment unto the world


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

seriously tho y'all should vote for eifie just for the experimental factor of it

for science


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i played portal last night and i forgot how good of a game it was


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> seriously tho y'all should vote for eifie just for the experimental factor of it
> 
> for science


better idea

*stryke*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

you will die in three days


----------



## Despicable Meme

This might be confusing but for some reason i feel like qenya voting us is towny of them - specifically qenya because eir response to the one-head conversation felt very much like a townie trying to make sense of a confusing situation and conversation. Voting us at this moment seems townish of them from their pov. (Although i think there were bits lost in translation - i, at least, wasn't arguing that no tonereads should be happening/that we should pick a head at random, i do admit it's p much all we have to go on rn, i just was hoping to move the conversation to, instead of voting a Hydra we toneread bad, voting a head we (general/game-wide "we") toneread bad. ) Eif was more or less a random vote by mf, sure, and if anyone has a different target they'd prefer let's hear it, we're not married to an eif vote, but also it doesn't seem like a _bad_ vote for us. Just by how neutral they are/how they dropped off. And if my theory is correct (and i really, really think it is) we'll still have Jack in the alma mater spot. (At least as a treestump, that's also an option.) And maybe something fun and shenanigansy, or at the very least informative, will happen.

I'll go over rsp's stuff in just a sec 
- h


----------



## Despicable Meme

Idek if i should've shared that but fuck it


----------



## lolfoxes

Redstrykephoenix said:


> you will die in three days


this game will probably be over in 3 days

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

okay, so - 
tl;dr, i think this is a _dual alignment situation_ where _individual alignments can differ from what the hydra is told_.

i'll list my evidence in descending order of importance, strength, and validity, and i'll give a list of assumptions i made at the bottom.

my biggest piece of evidence: last night, _i _- not our hydra, just me, sande, on my personal/individual account - was targeted with an action that opened private communication between me and another player. i can talk about the specifics more later, but the _biggest _thing is that this means we have solid evidence that actions can work on _one member of a hydra, _and don't necessarily need to target both. in other words, mechanically, we aren't just seven players - we're definitely fourteen different people in the eyes of at least one action, which implies the existence of other actions that work this way. if nothing else, we now all know this going forward.
(plus, RSP has claimed that they have an action that's flavor-bound to just one of the two, not both of them.)

my second argument: this is a game designed for seven body slots. the signup thread also specified that it could be shrunk to _five_. in a setup of seven body slots with two mafia, or five players with one mafia, then the game has to end by ~d3. i ran through various "what if what if what if" things yesterday, and barring the infinite-game worlds where mafia is always blocked and town never votes, town never makes it past d3, _even if they get a successful voteout _in the first two Days (assuming they don't win because of two successful voteouts). you do have to think about whether rari thought about this - the signup thread specifies she had no help setting it up, so she genuinely might not have - but i have a really hard time believing she _wouldn't _have thought about this. if it had been designed to be that short, i feel like she would have marketed it as a short sweet bastard game. but she _didn't_. how else would a game with just seven body slots run? by actually running on the setup of _fourteen players_. that aside, how would a game with just _five slots _run?? if this game can be modified down to five body slots and still run (assuming, once more, that rari did think about this and did not design a very short game), it has to actually be counting _players_. 
(plus, the signup thread specified that every signup must eventually become a hydra, and that every hydra could only have two heads. ("two-headed hydras only. no exceptions.") i have no reason to believe this needs to be specified on tcod _unless it's already mechanically significant_, and having to explain that when saying no to a proposed multi-hydra would reveal mechanics of the game.

third: this game is a bastard game _only by "__some definitions__". _plus, "everything i say regarding the game is true.". with this in mind - and setting aside the world where the bastardization is in rari lying her ass off about absolutely everything, which settles us in a world where rari is telling the truth that she is always telling the truth about the game - the bastard elements _cannot _be anything we were told in text. we were plainly told that our alignment is town, and that we win when all mafia-aligned players are dead. the bastard elements can't concern our paired alignment or our win condition. what else is left? voting mechanics, action mechanics, or... not knowing that your hydra partner is mafia.

"but wait, sande! your argument is about the existence of individual alignment, and you just said that the bastard mechanics couldn't be about alignment!" i don't think the bastard mechanic can be about _paired _alignment. i think that when hydras are _together, that alignment is true. _i don't know what this means - it could mean that when we kill an individual their partner may remain to become mafia, or that when when hydras act in _pairs _they're town and if they're _individuals _they're mafia (which sheds immense suspicion on the aforementioned RSP flavorclaim). either way, i believe that when a hydra is acting in concert, they are whatever alignment their rolecard gave them, and that this isn't mutually exclusive with mafia-aligned individuals.

lastly, flavor. the signup thread specifies that "flavor is relevant". one of the very, very first lines of flavor in the game - in the signup - is "the first rule of life in the city is that trust is to be built, not to be given". i have a hard time _not _putting this together with the theory that some individuals are mafia-aligned without their town hydra partners knowing: trust is to be _built _between partners, in that case, not freely given with the assumption that the body slot guarantees trust. the game start flavor also specifically says "nobody is ever fully safe from being backstabbed", which is either an extremely innocent or very specific word that could support this claim (or, yknow, just be someone writing flavor).

our rolecard also specified that we win when all mafia-aligned _players _are dead. in sign-ups, rari differentiates at least once between players (individuals) and hydras (body slots). again, this could just be a simple and typical word-choice, or an indication that something else is going on.


in summary, i believe that this game involves players who are secretly members of the mafia without their hydra partner knowing.

critical assumptions in this post that my conclusions rely on:
i assume that...
-- it is possible for alignments to vary depending on whether the player is acting as part of a hydra OR acting independently. 
-- rari is telling the truth when she says "everything i say regarding the game is true". i assume that the bastard mechanic is _not "_being lied to by the gm". i assume that this is a bastard game by only _some,_ not all, definitions, and that most of the game is normal aside from not knowing that individuals can be mafia.
-- rari thought through the length of the game with regard to the player count. i assume that rari did not forget that having only 5 or 7 players would result in a very short game. i assume that rari would have advertised this game as short.
-- there are more actions that target individual players than the private communication action that targeted me last Night. i assume that this action is not unique among actions in the game, and that other actions exist which can target individuals in a hydra. 


hopefully laying all of this out makes it clear why i really, really, really want to know whether we can vote out individuals. if we can, that's a really big point in favor of this theory.


----------



## feh the owl

YES IT'S HERE


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> YES IT'S HERE


eph, by the way
i woke up in the middle of the night for this and i was not disappointed


----------



## Despicable Meme

Despicable Meme said:


> This might be confusing but for some reason i feel like qenya voting us is towny of them - specifically qenya because eir response to the one-head conversation felt very much like a townie trying to make sense of a confusing situation and conversation. Voting us at this moment seems townish of them from their pov. (Although i think there were bits lost in translation - i, at least, wasn't arguing that no tonereads should be happening/that we should pick a head at random, i do admit it's p much all we have to go on rn, i just was hoping to move the conversation to, instead of voting a Hydra we toneread bad, voting a head we (general/game-wide "we") toneread bad. ) Eif was more or less a random vote by mf, sure, and if anyone has a different target they'd prefer let's hear it, we're not married to an eif vote, but also it doesn't seem like a _bad_ vote for us. Just by how neutral they are/how they dropped off. And if my theory is correct (and i really, really think it is) we'll still have Jack in the alma mater spot. (At least as a treestump, that's also an option.) And maybe something fun and shenanigansy, or at the very least informative, will happen.
> 
> I'll go over rsp's stuff in just a sec
> - h


this is what's nice about being in a hydra where you're mindmelding all the time, I was hustling to post some amount of this and then it was there in the postbox and all I had to do was wait

so yeah, bottom line, we both are reading quetzalhydra positively, and also frankly, I don't care if we get lynched as long as we can find a way to make it not a complete waste of a lynch for town


----------



## Despicable Meme




----------



## feh the owl

both me and sande are v reading despicable meme, btw
one of them _could_ be mafia but as a hydra i think they're town


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> last night, _i _- not our hydra, just me, sande, on my personal/individual account


well that’s something
maybe i should be actually looking at my main sometime before this game ends 
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

rari did specify "you should browse on yr personal account and only post on your hydra"


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> rari did specify "you should browse on yr personal account and only post on your hydra"


i just thought that was for workflow tbh

this is interesting tho
i’m just skimming that post, won’t fully read it until later


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> last night, _i _- not our hydra, just me, sande, on my personal/individual account
> 
> 
> 
> well that’s something
> maybe i should be actually looking at my main sometime before this game ends
> - m
Click to expand...

sande, in our hydra chat on discord: can you prove to me that you're not mafia?
me, who hadn't checked their main account here since the game started: ...what?


----------



## bruh moment

bruh moment said:


> i just thought that was for workflow tbh


ie not instructions to actually monitor that account


----------



## bruh moment

inb4 hmf has a power targeting a single player


----------



## lolfoxes

okay

in response to that wallpost i am willing to reveal that our role PM only explicitly confirms Zori's role and not mine - i am referred to in flavor but not in terms of game mechanics

~mist


----------



## Despicable Meme

sande's megapost is beautiful and all I have to say is a whoop and a hell yeah and an I agree with everything and a brb I'm gonna go check my individual account double quick now-

mf


----------



## feh the owl

was i seriously the only one checking my individual account for this entire game--


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

in flavor i am the only one even AWARE of my role

like stryke went to bed early and i got down to business


----------



## feh the owl

also god you can probably tell i've been writing a lot of essays recently -- sande


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> brb I'm gonna go check my individual account double quick now-


lmfao me too
- m


----------



## lolfoxes

feh the owl said:


> was i seriously the only one checking my individual account for this entire game--


im too lazy to log out of mine on mobile so no

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

actually i think i was roleblocked


----------



## M&F

Despicable Meme said:


> sande's megapost is beautiful and all I have to say is a whoop and a hell yeah and an I agree with everything and a brb I'm gonna go check my individual account double quick now-
> 
> mf


there was a PM but that was just the regular role PM because I requested to receive hydra messages on my individual account as well phew

now what I'm wondering is whether it's good news or not that I don't suddenly have something to report-


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

even though i didn't use my ability there was that flavor of "hide what you're doing the old people are here"


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also hide the art of the M A S S I V E D O N G on the wall


----------



## bruh moment

fwiw our two flavor “characters” have their role, like, jointly/collectively
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if stryke's mafia i'm going to kill him irl


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

no wait i can't say that i'll get banned from twitter


----------



## feh the owl

also i want to say - the reason i listed my assumptions is that i want it to be easier for us to tear the argument apart dshjkgndf. if i'm wrong, i want to know where i was wrong and why. and i kind of want to be wrong lol. -- sande


----------



## feh the owl

flavor-wise, our role also works together; both of us are doing the flavor thing -- sande


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yeah mine says i wait for stryke to go upstairs and then i skulk around


----------



## bruh moment

i will say that while i don’t doubt there’s some per-user elements at play i’m going to be depressed if this is actually a normal non-hydra game in disguise 
-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> still trying to figure out if the elderly couple who brought us cake last night was just rari fucking around or if it was actually mechanical





Redstrykephoenix said:


> say what is everyone's flavor. rari made us a couple whom are college dropouts. then stryke and i made up a bunch of dubiously canon flavor on our own





Redstrykephoenix said:


> yo yo yo it'sa him mario
> 
> so in-flavor stryke and i live in like an apartment with a crt tv and a painting of an erect penis on the wall (not joking)
> 
> however i only move while stryke is asleep. or at least while he says he is asleep idk he could climb out the window or some shit, but our combined role has me and only me carrying out the action
> 
> anyone else like this





Redstrykephoenix said:


> + neither of you have confirmed whether or not you're a couple which i still think has something to do with the setup tbh





Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'm voting mater specifically because they haven't put much info forward
> 
> honestly around this point i'd like them to at LEAST say whether they're a couple if not reveal their role entirely





Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'ma be honest i only really skimmed the iso but i stand by it tbh
> 
> -stryke lmao



Here's some posts I picked out that make me like RSP. I think at the least they are not being deceitful/hiding things. Flavor is explicitly relevant in this game, and RSP talking about this stuff is therefore game-relevant (there's gotta be something going on with the cake, talking about the romantic couple flavor helped town, and offering up that he has a one-head-action is also helpful for town to figure this stuff out.) The last three quotes, even though Alma Mater did in fact specify being a romantic couple (so they were pressing alma mater on false info), read like two idiot townies who only skimmed alma maters iso (literally) and missed where they mentioned being a romantic couple. I have to assume that actual mafia!them would do their due diligence and not make such an obvious error twice when it could be fixed by double checking. That's a very soft assumption though cause rsp is a wild card and who knows what they'd do - but come on, wouldn't stryke at least try to keep the story straight? 




Redstrykephoenix said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> in flavor i am the only one even AWARE of my role
> 
> like stryke went to bed early and i got down to business


This too, which got posted as i was typing. I really don't think that mafia would just offer up allllllll this info so freely. Plus with how it fits with the owl's post, makes me really like both of them.



feh the owl said:


> was i seriously the only one checking my individual account for this entire game--


i was too, i thought that was the norm - y'all really just don't log onto your personals through the duration of a hydra game? i have memes to make on there, i can't lose productivity


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

or don't considering i didn't ability last night.

if you're the old couple with the cake you're required to tell me


----------



## Despicable Meme

- Herbe ofc


----------



## feh the owl

"if you're the old couple with the cake you're required to tell me" -- herbe ofc


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> or don't considering i didn't ability last night.
> 
> if you're the old couple with the cake you're required to tell me


MF and I are literally just a straight marriage, no frills


----------



## Despicable Meme

feh the owl said:


> "if you're the old couple with the cake you're required to tell me" -- herbe ofc


yes that is what i meant exactly


----------



## Despicable Meme

i am just so shite at remembering to sign my post, or to quote a post into the box before signing it when i forget

-h


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also i asked rari to clarify the "is this just my role or is it both of our roles" thing and she said "sorry i'm only answering questions in the hydra chat" and then she didn't explicitly tell me any answers even in hydra chat, just posted more flavor


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yeah i'm getting more and more suspicious of the setup

still voting for eifie and only eifie

like, think about it. in flavor, right. rari's not a fan of the "my love died so i too must die" trope iirc

i can't imagine this would kill jack too


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i mean i can imagine it but i don't think it'd happen


----------



## Despicable Meme

Despicable Meme said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> or don't considering i didn't ability last night.
> 
> if you're the old couple with the cake you're required to tell me
> 
> 
> 
> MF and I are literally just a straight marriage, no frills
Click to expand...

fun fact, I found that one minion meme from earlier by searching for "minion straight"

that search was astonishing because it never directly got me what I was looking for but indirectly, it was everywhere


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if you're reading this, hi zm


----------



## feh the owl

Despicable Meme said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "if you're the old couple with the cake you're required to tell me" -- herbe ofc
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is what i meant exactly
Click to expand...

sorry i had to meme a little i am very stressed after longpost

despite my townread on R_N_P of RSP, right now i'm a tiny bit inclined to vote for stryke (it's possible that the reason RSP doesn't have a flavor for stryke is that stryke goes and fucking murders people while r_n_p is skulking around somewhere else). if this fails and we end up killing r_n_p along with stryke, then i really fucked up, and i'd have voted to waste one of the only ~two Days where we get to sniff out mafia in a non-double, seven-player classic hydra game. that's why i'm not actually bolding a vote for stryke. i agree with the respectable Despicable Meme in that RNP volunteering information feels very towny. 

re: other reads, i feel really good about Despicable Meem, because they were pushing to examine individual behavior independently of each other, which i don't feel like mafia-individuals would want to do. similarly, i feel pretty good about qenya (solvy re: mera). i feel decently good about zori (leaving so much commentary on others' behavior leaves us a lot to examine if they flip wolf). 

i'm a tiny bit suspicious about mewt, but mostly i think that was just her arguing in favor of something she really didn't want us to waste time on, so i'm trying to dismiss that and look for other things.

if you're not listed here i have no thoughts about you lol

ok i am going to go play animal crossing for a bit 

-- sande


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

straight marriage as in just a regular marriage or straight marriage as in hetero


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> straight marriage as in just a regular marriage or straight marriage as in hetero


pure undiluted hetero


----------



## lolfoxes

ok you know what i am going to assume since i am not in a mafia chat that i am not mafia even though i technically do not have a town role pm

or i just dont exist mechanically and im just a part of the flavor

actually that second idea makes more sense

~mist


----------



## lolfoxes

ha imagine being straight couldnt be me

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm having thoughts

i think i'll know tomorrow


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Despicable Meme said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> straight marriage as in just a regular marriage or straight marriage as in hetero
> 
> 
> 
> pure undiluted hetero
Click to expand...

lame


----------



## Despicable Meme

lolfoxes said:


> ok you know what i am going to assume since i am not in a mafia chat that i am not mafia even though i technically do not have a town role pm


huh???


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> straight marriage as in just a regular marriage or straight marriage as in hetero
> 
> 
> 
> pure undiluted hetero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lame
Click to expand...

deliberately and extremely, yes


----------



## Despicable Meme

well, ours in particular is at least haha


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> i'm a tiny bit suspicious about mewt, but mostly i think that was just her arguing in favor of something she really didn't want us to waste time on, so i'm trying to dismiss that and look for other things.


curious, why me and not skylar?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Well now this is an interesting idea, thank you sande

Thank you especially for the information that actions definitely _can_ target only one head of a hydra

Don't have time to issue thoughts in full now, but, full disclosure: My and VM's role is flavoured as him carrying out the action. However I did explicitly check with rari and can confirm that, mechanically, either of us is allowed to be the one to perform it

-qenya


----------



## Despicable Meme

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Thank you especially for the information that actions definitely _can_ target only one head of a hydra


yes this! this makes me think that the votes can definitely target only one head of a hydra as well


----------



## Despicable Meme

-sherbert


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a tiny bit suspicious about mewt, but mostly i think that was just her arguing in favor of something she really didn't want us to waste time on, so i'm trying to dismiss that and look for other things.
> 
> 
> 
> curious, why me and not skylar?
Click to expand...

in large part because i remember you posting more in response to H&M&F and also in smaller part because i thinking you were more likely to be the person who opened private communication with me (and therefore lying when you said that communications only went through the hydra account). i was also thinking it's entirely possible for skylar to be that person but in that case i don't have very many ideas


----------



## lolfoxes

we were allowed to submit on a full hydra and i was allowed to submit zori's action for her but i'm not sure if it like

actually worked or anything??

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> meh. i don’t really like this. i kinda doubt that individual members of a hydra have different alignments, so being able to kill individuals would mean that you just like... have an extra guy hanging out whose alignment you know. that seems pretty weird and not terribly likely to me. it’s a thought but i feel like it’ll just be a waste of time and would rather try to solve the game.
> 
> also our vote wasn’t random fwiw. staying there.
> -q


 i definitely thought this was kind of suspicious though. but again, it could just be someone arguing that we shouldn't waste our time, not a maf being worried that they'll be found out.



feh the owl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a tiny bit suspicious about mewt, but mostly i think that was just her arguing in favor of something she really didn't want us to waste time on, so i'm trying to dismiss that and look for other things.
> 
> 
> 
> curious, why me and not skylar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in large part because i remember you posting more in response to H&M&F and also in smaller part because i thinking you were more likely to be the person who opened private communication with me (and therefore lying when you said that **you think that* communications only went through the hydra account). i was also thinking it's entirely possible for skylar to be that person but in that case i don't have very many ideas
Click to expand...

 (bolded to clarify)

-- sande


----------



## feh the owl

-ephe


----------



## bruh moment

gotcha
yeah if there's confirmation that actions can target specific hydra heads then i'm a bit less less >:( about the theory, it's just that our rolecard kinda made it sound like a normal hydra where both people just constituted. one normal slot. so i wasn't thinking outside of that really tbh
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke is here


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

he's leaving coyly worded drafts


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Threadstalk the thread for a night and nobody post

Leave thread for couple hours and 10 new pages


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i had a brainwave, right

so you've been saying that for sure there's abilities that can target one head of a hydra

but if the old people with the cake was indeed a roleblock as i theorize, it appears as if that ability targetted both me and stryke since we were both distracted by cake


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hey stryke let's assume for a minute that you are not mafia

you got a pm on your personal account, didn't you


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> but if the old people with the cake was indeed a roleblock as i theorize


do you have some reason to think you were roleblocked beyond "people always block RNP N0 for memes"

from what you said earlier i was assuming the cake was, like, fruit vendor or something

-qenya


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

ok without quoting or revealing my role, i had the tools in my hands for what my action theoretically would be, and then the cake people knocked on the door and i had to hide everything and stryke came downstairs to also get cake


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if it WASN'T a roleblock then that gives me a ton of information

if nobody targetted me at all then i'm pretty sure i solved the game


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

us i mean


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i would highly appreciate it to know if anyone targetted us with any ability at all last night


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> i definitely thought this was kind of suspicious though. but again, it could just be someone arguing that we shouldn't waste our time, not a maf being worried that they'll be found out.


 yeah at that point in time there was no reason for me to believe that players could operate individually of their hydra aside from someone having said “what if...?”—given that until your longpost it was nothing more than an imagined idea, i don’t really feel any better now about the fact that hmf was insisting on it than i did at the time unless they reveal they had some actual evidence they were withholding

that said in the light of the power that targeted you i think it’s probably worth voting for an individual to test the boundaries there, although imo jack is a better vote than eif
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> hey stryke let's assume for a minute that you are not mafia
> 
> you got a pm on your personal account, didn't you


Not even a little bit


----------



## lolfoxes

i also did not get any individual notifications despite zori being the one who actively does our actions

i also get the vague feeling that we weren't supposed to figure this out d1

~mist


----------



## bruh moment

just spent 30 seconds trying to thumbs up "my own" post before realizing i am on a hydra
- m


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey stryke let's assume for a minute that you are not mafia
> 
> you got a pm on your personal account, didn't you
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a little bit
Click to expand...

you can have a little'a pm, as a treat
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

when is day end. like three hours


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> when is day end. like three hours


2 i think


----------



## rari_teh

holy shit twenty-three pages

the dm played herself and overslept. currently in the process of counting votes, will also respond to any questions posted if any.


----------



## feh the owl

i use this bc i'm in pst








						World Clock & Time Converter
					

Quickly convert Pacific Standard Time (PST) to Universal Time (UTC) with this easy-to-use, modern time zone converter.




					www.worldtimebuddy.com


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

rari_teh said:


> holy shit twenty-three pages
> 
> the dm played herself and overslept. currently in the process of counting votes, will also respond to any questions posted if any.


rari i know for a fact you just sleep whenever you feel like it. you just say "overslept" when you missed something


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit twenty-three pages
> 
> the dm played herself and overslept. currently in the process of counting votes, will also respond to any questions posted if any.
> 
> 
> 
> rari i know for a fact you just sleep whenever you feel like it. you just say "overslept" when you missed something
Click to expand...

LOL facts


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> i don’t really feel any better now about the fact that hmf was insisting on it than i did at the time unless they reveal they had some actual evidence they were withholding


I do (and MF didn't even know about it till I told her in hydragram just now) but it would be stupid of me to go into specifics day 1. She just happened to have a hunch (single head tomfoolery) that lined up with my info (i have a single head role) so I backed her up on it/came to similar conclusions.


----------



## Despicable Meme

I really didn't expect the Sandepost to come out of nowhere and confirm single-head roles are a thing though, so I was keeping it to myself. I was also keeping my single-head role to myself cause I was afraid that MF also had a single-head role that could double cross me if I told her about mine, somehow. But when she uh, publicly and privately confirmed she didn't get anything, i figured i could spill the beans to her


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

giving me ideas for whatever game comes after blaseball tbh


----------



## feh the owl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> ok without quoting or revealing my role, i had the tools in my hands for what my action theoretically would be, and then the cake people knocked on the door and i had to hide everything and stryke came downstairs to also get cake





Redstrykephoenix said:


> if it WASN'T a roleblock then that gives me a ton of information
> 
> if nobody targetted me at all then i'm pretty sure i solved the game


imo that's probably a rb since it wasn't your action (right?) that stopped you from theoretically acting, it was some other people


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i expressly don't trust stryke rn but i'd rather not pull the trigger until i get the evidence i'm waiting on


----------



## Despicable Meme

Me having a single head role and MF not having a single head role (if she's telling the truth - i do think she is) makes me feel like Stryke doesn't have anything in particular to him either. I don't think there are inno-mafia hydra pairs, I don't think that's the gimmick (or maybe not more than like, one in the game)

Or, fuck it, maybe stryke and mf both are secret mafia. RNP wanna go eat some conspiracy cake with me? You must have some left over that we can like, put conspiracy sprinkles on or something


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

none left. it was 4 people with one single cake for the whole night. so i'm assuming it's one of the joint actioneers


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

gonna be pissed if nobody speaks up with this and then at game end it says n0 - rsp roleblocked by [hydra]


----------



## feh the owl

tucker i saw that


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

who's tucker33


----------



## lolfoxes

:?

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

that's the acct that privately communicated w me last night; i don't know who they were bc they were anonymized through that acct -- sande


----------



## feh the owl

(for anyone backreading, tucker33 accidentally left a sad react on rsp's cake for four ppl post, which apparently both i and rnp saw before it was removed)


----------



## bruh moment

wtf i've been making fun of that account for so long, i saw it like months ago and thought it was just a lil cute spambot
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*tucker33*
intj, 36, 5'11''


----------



## rari_teh

*votecount*​
2 – eifie (despicable meme, redstrykephoenix)
1 – alma mater (bruh moment)
1 – despicable meme (quetzalcoatl)
1 – stryke (lolfoxes)

about one hour and a half left to eod.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i expressly don't trust stryke rn


When have you ever


----------



## feh the owl

in the communication they were SUPER dedicated to the Bit that they're from alabama


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> i expressly don't trust stryke rn
> 
> 
> 
> When have you ever
Click to expand...

i trust you to be an idiot all the time


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> that's the acct that privately communicated w me last night; i don't know who they were bc they were anonymized through that acct -- sande


oh my GOD you are SHITTING me


----------



## feh the owl

IT WAS REALLY FUNNY BUT I STILL DIDN'T KNOW IF I COULD TRUST EPHEMERA SO I WAS SCREAMLAUGHING IN TELEGRAM DMS WITH RARI ABOUT WHAT THEY WERE SAYING BC I COULDN'T TALK ABOUT THE GAME TO ANYONE ELSE


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the acct that privately communicated w me last night; i don't know who they were bc they were anonymized through that acct -- sande
> 
> 
> 
> oh my GOD you are SHITTING me
Click to expand...

I was talking about it with rari like two days ago and we spitballed a bit about whether or not it was a spambot

-qenya


----------



## lolfoxes

hmm yes

i see

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

(dw rari didn't tell me anything abt the game setup i was just. sending quotes of what tucker sent)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the acct that privately communicated w me last night; i don't know who they were bc they were anonymized through that acct -- sande
> 
> 
> 
> oh my GOD you are SHITTING me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about it with rari like two days ago and we spitballed a bit about whether or not it was a spambot
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

@rari_teh fuck you


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

most unsettling thing abt having a hydra acct is seeing yr notifs disappear randomly


----------



## feh the owl

thinks abt the baking pouder and loses it all over again


----------



## tucker33

Howdy

I do imagine Rari'll hit me with the ol' Walker Texas Ranger roundhouse kick if I go on and on about somn I shouldn't but I'm havin a mighty fun time watchin you guys, keep it up good fellas


----------



## feh the owl

HELLO? HELLO????? TUCKER???? HELLO??????


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

that's stryke. i can tell


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the acct that privately communicated w me last night; i don't know who they were bc they were anonymized through that acct -- sande
> 
> 
> 
> oh my GOD you are SHITTING me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about it with rari like two days ago and we spitballed a bit about whether or not it was a spambot
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

bastard element of this game: rari lying to qenya about tucker being a spambot


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

this is why i need to know if the CAKE was a ROLEBLOCK


----------



## bruh moment

i definitely saw tucker33 a week ago and i’m 75% sure i made a joke to rari about it. bruh moment
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if the cake was a roleblock then that can only be someone mimicking stryke's favourite fake accent perfectly


----------



## bruh moment

stop posting and being interesting, i'm trying to do my linguistics reading >:(
i finally went to close out the tab and then saw t*cker arise
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if the cake wasn't a roleblock then that's stryke


----------



## Despicable Meme

rari_teh said:


> holy shit twenty-three pages
> 
> the dm played herself and overslept. currently in the process of counting votes, will also respond to any questions posted if any.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hey do reports go to forum admins or to xenforo higher-ups


----------



## feh the owl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> that's stryke. i can tell


 if you're not memeing and you're right, this means both of you didn't get roleblocked OR tucker is run by multiple people, because i was definitely contacted last night


----------



## Despicable Meme

I saw a tucker react to an in-game post first page but i was not mentally prepared for tucker's grand entrance


----------



## alma mater

alma cliffhanger is what I call it when


rari_teh said:


> *votecount*​
> 2 – eifie (despicable meme, redstrykephoenix)
> 1 – alma mater (bruh moment)
> 1 – despicable meme (quetzalcoatl)
> 1 – stryke (lolfoxes)
> 
> about one hour and a half left to eod.


alma haters is what I call this votecount


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

feh the owl said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's stryke. i can tell
> 
> 
> 
> if you're not memeing and you're right, this means both of you didn't get roleblocked OR tucker is run by multiple people, because i was definitely contacted last night
Click to expand...

i don't KNOW it SOUNDS LIKE HIM


----------



## feh the owl

that does assume that you're right about it being stryke tho. i was convinced it was mewt or skylar -- sande


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's stryke. i can tell
> 
> 
> 
> if you're not memeing and you're right, this means both of you didn't get roleblocked OR tucker is run by multiple people, because i was definitely contacted last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't KNOW it SOUNDS LIKE HIM
Click to expand...

I'm from the Midwest!


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> stop posting and being interesting, i'm trying to do my linguistics reading >:(
> i finally went to close out the tab and then saw t*cker arise
> - m


omg linguistics buds

we live in a post-tucker era now


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

fuck off stryke i'm changing the hydra password


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

@rari_teh are we allowed to vote for tucker33

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> that does assume that you're right about it being stryke tho. i was convinced it was mewt or skylar -- sande


this is actually hilarious as fuck thank you
- m


----------



## lolfoxes

i may have lied i do not see i have no clue what's going on

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

Despicable Meme said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop posting and being interesting, i'm trying to do my linguistics reading >:(
> i finally went to close out the tab and then saw t*cker arise
> - m
> 
> 
> 
> omg linguistics buds
> 
> we live in a post-tucker era now
Click to expand...

!!!!!!! i am!!!!! linguistics person too!!!!!!!!!!!!! -- sande


----------



## rari_teh

Quetzalcoatl said:


> @rari_teh are we allowed to vote for tucker33
> 
> -qenya


try and find out!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

you are comically infuriating in an unfunny way


----------



## tucker33

Quetzalcoatl said:


> @rari_teh are we allowed to vote for tucker33
> 
> -qenya


Hey now, that ain't so kind of ya, what've I ever done to you?

Yknow now that I gets to thinkin about it I really didn't mean to go ahead an leave another react on a post here. An I'm especially attention shy now I've got called out for it and theres a whole big hullaballoo goin on. First one was an accident too - swear on my momma. 

Go out there and treat each other right, ya hear? I'll be makin my leave right about now, catch ya later alligaters


----------



## lolfoxes

*tucker33*

ok if no one else wants to

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke was arguing with me in dm's around the time tucker posted that


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

that doesn't TELL me anything because stryke could just be posting from both accounts at once


----------



## bruh moment

i want tucker to make it to game end. i will sacrifice myself for tucker
- m


----------



## tucker33

Actually - and looks like I've made a liar out of myself, but after this i'm gone for real - Sande darlin, feel free to show everybody my cool hat if ya wish


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

...who here is on mobile.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

I'm on this account too, do you think I'm running 3 accounts simultaneously


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> ...who here is on mobile.


your mom


----------



## lolfoxes

*unvote*

@rari_teh 

can you tell me if that worked now

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

you were on yr personal acct in dm's and expressly not using rsp


----------



## lolfoxes

also why did tucker address sande specifically

what

~mist


----------



## feh the owl

they sent me th


----------



## bruh moment

lolfoxes said:


> also why did tucker address sande specifically
> 
> what
> 
> ~mist


remember that sande got targeted by that communication ability
-m


----------



## feh the owl

(last night i mean. not rn) -- sande


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

feh the owl said:


> View attachment 937
> they sent me th


this is a skylar joke but it could just be someone impersonating skylar


----------



## Despicable Meme

feh the owl said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop posting and being interesting, i'm trying to do my linguistics reading >:(
> i finally went to close out the tab and then saw t*cker arise
> - m
> 
> 
> 
> omg linguistics buds
> 
> we live in a post-tucker era now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!! i am!!!!! linguistics person too!!!!!!!!!!!!! -- sande
Click to expand...

linguistics buds!!! come nerd with me about linguistics sometime ;-; - herbe


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

skylar hasn't posted on bruh moment since tucker started being more vocal


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> skylar hasn't posted on bruh moment since tucker started being more vocal


oho... well spotted -q


----------



## lolfoxes

so whats the point of speculating on who tucker is out of curiosity

~mist


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> skylar hasn't posted on bruh moment since tucker started being more vocal
> 
> 
> 
> oho... well spotted -q
Click to expand...

but, hmm. mewt said her and skylar's action was shared between them

-qenya


----------



## Despicable Meme

how has So Much happened during D1 dear lord

i love all of it (tucker is a dreamboat) but its a Lot -h


----------



## feh the owl

hrrm... and we do have from RNP that stryke's not included in their rolecard


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

I hate Rari openly and without regret


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> skylar hasn't posted on bruh moment since tucker started being more vocal


idk if it's Allowed (or even matters) but ftr i can corroborate this thing that skylar mentioned, because i was literally in the group chat where it occurred hahaha


bruh moment said:


> i definitely saw tucker33 a week ago and i’m 75% sure i made a joke to rari about it. bruh moment
> -q





lolfoxes said:


> so whats the point of speculating on who tucker is out of curiosity
> 
> ~mist


great q
i guess just who knew/didn't know about single-user actions idk
-m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

lolfoxes said:


> so whats the point of speculating on who tucker is out of curiosity
> 
> ~mist


i don't KNoOw


----------



## Despicable Meme

i hate to say it but i don't think the world is ready for tucker quite yet - and tuckerspec probably won't get us anywhere useful on d1

he sure is somethin tho isn't he


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> idk if it's Allowed (or even matters) but ftr i can corroborate this thing that skylar mentioned, because i was literally in the group chat where it occurred hahaha


was it a group chat any of the rest of us are in, that we could verify?

(no offence intended, i stopped trusting everyone after sande's post tbqh)

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> skylar hasn't posted on bruh moment since tucker started being more vocal
> 
> 
> 
> oho... well spotted -q
Click to expand...

 talk about someone impersonating me. “-q.” smh
-q


----------



## feh the owl

i feel morally obligated to point out that i could be a mafia member who has just derailed the thread very, very, very effectively; qenya there's no reason for you to trust _me _unless you really do believe in some of the things i said


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk if it's Allowed (or even matters) but ftr i can corroborate this thing that skylar mentioned, because i was literally in the group chat where it occurred hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> was it a group chat any of the rest of us are in, that we could verify?
> 
> (no offence intended, i stopped trusting everyone after sande's post tbqh)
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

no it's a group chat with just us three sadly
i can briefly recount it as skylar posting a screenshot of that reaction tucker left on one of the early GM posts in this thread, going "wtf," and rari keysmashing

- m


----------



## feh the owl

@rari_teh are we allowed to use this as evidence that skylar isn't tucker or should we pretend it isn't there


----------



## bruh moment

bruh moment said:


> one of the early GM posts in this thread


ok it was post #3.


----------



## rari_teh

one hour to eod. votecount is still the same except lolfoxes unvoted.


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> @rari_teh are we allowed to use this as evidence that skylar isn't tucker or should we pretend it isn't there


i mean i could totally be lying ftr


----------



## feh the owl

YOU COULD LOL


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> i feel morally obligated to point out that i could be a mafia member who has just derailed the thread very, very, very effectively; qenya there's no reason for you to trust _me _unless you really do believe in some of the things i said


I mean, I feel like it would be kind of a risky think to fake? tucker33 would have to be controlled by the mafia as well, and it would eventually come out if nobody else ever again experienced receiving a single-target action.

But I'll keep it in mind lmao

-qenya


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

you know what? fuck it

i don't trust stryke. i don't trust that he isn't going to hijack my ability somehow.

i'm a vigilante. i was planning on killing zori n1 for the jokes


----------



## rari_teh

feh the owl said:


> @rari_teh are we allowed to use this as evidence that skylar isn't tucker or should we pretend it isn't there


ideally it wouldn’t have been brought up but shrug.


----------



## feh the owl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> you know what? fuck it
> 
> i don't trust stryke. i don't trust that he isn't going to hijack my ability somehow.
> 
> i'm a vigilante. i was planning on killing zori n1 for the jokes


 what happens if you vig stryke. do you die


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm thinking the mafia might work based on hijacking their partner's abilities.


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i feel morally obligated to point out that i could be a mafia member who has just derailed the thread very, very, very effectively; qenya there's no reason for you to trust _me _unless you really do believe in some of the things i said
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I feel like it would be kind of a risky think to fake? tucker33 would have to be controlled by the mafia as well, and it would eventually come out if nobody else ever again experienced receiving a single-target action.
> 
> But I'll keep it in mind lmao
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

mostly i bring stuff like this up bc i'm paranoid that i'm completely wrong and then i fucked up the game for the entire town (esp with things like "now we can't even trust our own hydra heads" sorts of things) dhdsdkgjsd -- sande


----------



## Despicable Meme

feh the owl said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what? fuck it
> 
> i don't trust stryke. i don't trust that he isn't going to hijack my ability somehow.
> 
> i'm a vigilante. i was planning on killing zori n1 for the jokes
> 
> 
> 
> what happens if you vig stryke. do you die
Click to expand...

what happens *when he vigs stryke, at this rate


----------



## feh the owl

what if i just signed posts with keysmashes... i would be so hard to impersonate.... hsdjkghsjkdgnf...


----------



## lolfoxes

*stryke*

if you're going to shoot our hydra for the memes at least shoot the one without a +EV action (that being me)

~mist


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

no i'm going to abstain from shooting anyone


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

might even ask a roleblocker to block us if they didn't already.


----------



## feh the owl

i posted about this earlier, and i do want to vote out stryke, but as before the reason i haven't yet is because i don't want to be wrong and have RNP go down with him, _especially _if the way voting out individuals works is that the one with the role dies regardless and the survivor inherits an action


----------



## feh the owl

-- sande


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

rari has assured me rigorously that this vigilante action can only be submitted through the exact thread in which i was given the information. if stryke tries to snipe someone, i will know


----------



## feh the owl

i mean like i was thinking voting for stryke could get youkilled because voting out an individual in a hydra might work like, it only kills the partner with a flavored action and leaves the other person alive who inherits their role -- that's starting to sound very paranoid. it probably doesn't work that way huh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

so thusly if he doesn't try to shoot anyone and then no kills happen, i figure he's mafia. if he tries to shoot someone, he's mafia.

i am not going to kill anyone tonight. if someone dies by the hand of rsp it is stryke's doing and i will have him lynched.


----------



## bruh moment

i’m 90% sure tucker is herbe and it’s sort of making me waffle on sande’s theory—doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> i’m 90% sure tucker is herbe and it’s sort of making me waffle on sande’s theory—doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
> -q


out of curiosity, does your theory change your town/scum lean on us?


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it


what about rnp's secret vig thing where he sneaks out and stryke doesn't know about it


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i still think we should vote *eifie*. my theory is very easy to fool and it would help if we could see the effects of voting for one hydra head


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
> 
> 
> 
> what about rnp's secret vig thing where he sneaks out and stryke doesn't know about it
Click to expand...

 that seems like it’s probably just a flavor detail? he just said the action is submitted through the pm to the hydra and is suggesting stryke can submit it too
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Despicable Meme said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
> 
> 
> 
> what about rnp's secret vig thing where he sneaks out and stryke doesn't know about it
Click to expand...

btw he does know about it irl. his character just goes up to bed at night. his character could prolly know about it faik but he is definitely not part of it


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> i’m 90% sure tucker is herbe and it’s sort of making me waffle on sande’s theory—doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
> -q


me earlier: i want to be wrong pls discuss how i'm wrong
me now: skylar disagrees with me and skylar is sus

okay but seriously - if it's given that herbe is tucker and that accounts for herbe's single-headed action, why would herbe be nervous that _that _action would be something MF could double-cross? wouldn't it be good to share "hey i can talk to one person, let's get info out of them together, what do you think about how they said this, etc etc"?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

I am close to being completely lost at this point but I'm at the very least gonna *unvote Despicable Meme* cause at this point the sus on them seems unfair

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> i’m 90% sure tucker is herbe and it’s sort of making me waffle on sande’s theory—doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
> -q
> 
> 
> 
> me earlier: i want to be wrong pls discuss how i'm wrong
> me now: skylar disagrees with me and skylar is sus
> 
> okay but seriously - if it's given that herbe is tucker and that accounts for herbe's single-headed action, why would herbe be nervous that _that _action would be something MF could double-cross? wouldn't it be good to share "hey i can talk to one person, let's get info out of them together, what do you think about how they said this, etc etc"?
Click to expand...

 idk...? i just know that tucker is in all likelihood herbe, which he’s not denying and is asking me about how it impacts my read. and i don’t think that has to have implications for everyone in the game
-q


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> idk...? i just know that tucker is in all likelihood herbe, which he’s not denying and is asking me about how it impacts my read. and i don’t think that has to have implications for everyone in the game
> -q


hmm, okay. mostly what i'm thinking is - if herbe isn't tucker, that confirms more than one single-headed action in the game, which i think does have implications for everyone in the game, so it's somewhat important to me that we figure that out at some point. but also there's less than an hour left until EOD and i don't think now is the time for that


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i feel morally obligated to point out that i could be a mafia member who has just derailed the thread very, very, very effectively; qenya there's no reason for you to trust _me _unless you really do believe in some of the things i said
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I feel like it would be kind of a risky think to fake? tucker33 would have to be controlled by the mafia as well, and it would eventually come out if nobody else ever again experienced receiving a single-target action.
> 
> But I'll keep it in mind lmao
> 
> -qenya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mostly i bring stuff like this up bc i'm paranoid that i'm completely wrong and then i fucked up the game for the entire town (esp with things like "now we can't even trust our own hydra heads" sorts of things) dhdsdkgjsd -- sande
Click to expand...

don't worry, i'm like 90% sure you're right
after all, i didn't get anything from tucker



feh the owl said:


> what if i just signed posts with keysmashes... i would be so hard to impersonate.... hsdjkghsjkdgnf...


asfdkjlasfdljkasfdlk


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> i’m 90% sure tucker is herbe and it’s sort of making me waffle on sande’s theory—doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
> -q
> 
> 
> 
> me earlier: i want to be wrong pls discuss how i'm wrong
> me now: skylar disagrees with me and skylar is sus
> 
> okay but seriously - if it's given that herbe is tucker and that accounts for herbe's single-headed action, why would herbe be nervous that _that _action would be something MF could double-cross? wouldn't it be good to share "hey i can talk to one person, let's get info out of them together, what do you think about how they said this, etc etc"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk...? i just know that tucker is in all likelihood herbe, which he’s not denying and is asking me about how it impacts my read. and i don’t think that has to have implications for everyone in the game
> -q
Click to expand...

real talk, if i have a one head role that's dangerous/risky/made me afraid that sharing it with mf could get me in trouble, i wouldn't confirm or deny a damn thing about it, especially on day one amongst so much chaos. what if i just go full tuckercover though and really commit to it though


----------



## rari_teh

*votecount*​2 – eifie (despicable meme, redstrykephoenix)
1 – alma mater (bruh moment)
1 – stryke (lolfoxes)

40 min to eod.


----------



## Despicable Meme

if i'm tucker n1: sande


----------



## feh the owl

also having this active of a game makes me happy
PB is so dead we have 96/48 day phases and we still barely hit 500 posts throughout a game
and like a third of those are me

it just
makes me happy

(MU levels of activity don't make me as happy tbh lol)


----------



## Despicable Meme

yeehaw


----------



## feh the owl

Despicable Meme said:


> yeehaw


yeehaw


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hell's pb


----------



## Mawile

feh the owl said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> yeehaw
Click to expand...

yeehaw


----------



## feh the owl

pokebeach, where i (ephemera) am from


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk...? i just know that tucker is in all likelihood herbe, which he’s not denying and is asking me about how it impacts my read. and i don’t think that has to have implications for everyone in the game
> -q
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, okay. mostly what i'm thinking is - if herbe isn't tucker, that confirms more than one single-headed action in the game, which i think does have implications for everyone in the game, so it's somewhat important to me that we figure that out at some point. but also there's less than an hour left until EOD and i don't think now is the time for that
Click to expand...

 well yeah, if there are multiple one-headed roles then that does have implications, and if that's the case then i guess we can cross that bridge but i sorta doubt it.  herbe really came in like "hoho!  that tucker fella sure is a riot, isn't he!  but let us not speak of him for now..." and is now asking me if him theoretically being tucker impacts my read... and also we know that herbe has a single-headed action.  idk.  it seems like a pretty safe conclusion to draw and it makes a lot fewer assumptions than applying this to everybody



Despicable Meme said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> i’m 90% sure tucker is herbe and it’s sort of making me waffle on sande’s theory—doesn’t seem too unlikely that his power is one of a kind? like the possibility is distinct enough that i’m hesitant to draw conclusions about the entire game from it... the main proponents of the theory (hmf and feh) have been basing it on the same single piece of evidence, i’m really curious if anyone else has info to support it
> -q
> 
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, does your theory change your town/scum lean on us?
Click to expand...

 and meh not really. if the role is just opening up communications with someone then that's pretty NAI.  sure do have some memories of wrongly concluding otherwise.
-q


----------



## bruh moment

bruh moment said:


> if the role is just opening up communications with someone then that's pretty NAI. sure do have some memories of wrongly concluding otherwise.


*IM SORRY*


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> and meh not really. if the role is just opening up communications with someone then that's pretty NAI.  sure do have some memories of wrongly concluding otherwise.
> -q


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL -- sande


----------



## alma mater

oh shit oh shit oh shit I forgot to check thread today



bruh moment said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This all assumes we want to yeet someone today at all tbh
> 
> 
> 
> also yeah usually idrc about this but the small game size makes me slightly afraid
> though then again my pro-lynch logic probably still holds even now? idk ... if it’s 7 total then i assume. 2 wolves (28%)? maybe 3 (43%)?
Click to expand...

my gut thought is that 2/7 wolves is most likely, since 3/7 would be immediate LYLO at the start of D1. but otoh I have reason to suspect some people have separate roles from their hydra partner? we don't (or at least I don't; who knows if eif is keeping a secret from me) but our role gave us a flavor tip-off that seemed like it might indicate that at least one person has a separate role

I have only read up through page 11 but since it's 35 minutes to day end, I will post this real quick now before I read the rest of thread

be back soon

-jack


----------



## bruh moment

"gone."
what mewtini says when she leaves the hydra out of shame


----------



## feh the owl

have fun jack!


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> "gone."
> what mewtini says when she leaves the hydra out of shame


SCREAMLAUGHING


----------



## bruh moment

alma mater said:


> but otoh I have reason to suspect some people have separate roles from their hydra partner?


lol
- m


----------



## bruh moment

alma mater said:


> oh shit oh shit oh shit I forgot to check thread today
> 
> 
> 
> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This all assumes we want to yeet someone today at all tbh
> 
> 
> 
> also yeah usually idrc about this but the small game size makes me slightly afraid
> though then again my pro-lynch logic probably still holds even now? idk ... if it’s 7 total then i assume. 2 wolves (28%)? maybe 3 (43%)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my gut thought is that 2/7 wolves is most likely, since 3/7 would be immediate LYLO at the start of D1. but otoh I have reason to suspect some people have separate roles from their hydra partner? we don't (or at least I don't; who knows if eif is keeping a secret from me) but our role gave us a flavor tip-off that seemed like it might indicate that at least one person has a separate role
> 
> I have only read up through page 11 but since it's 35 minutes to day end, I will post this real quick now before I read the rest of thread
> 
> be back soon
> 
> -jack
Click to expand...

alma sympathies is what i call it when you write that message and i have knowledge of what you're about to read
-q


----------



## Eifie

i'm pissed that i fell for my own cliffhanger draft joke and jack DIDN'T


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

roleblock stryke tbh. if not stryke then me and stryke


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> but otoh I have reason to suspect some people have separate roles from their hydra partner?
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> - m
Click to expand...

given that jack said this while claiming to have not read the thread yet (which i am inclined to believe) then i do think there's good basis for at least assuming individually functioning actions exist, if not making the leap to alignments, which i will agree is a shakier thing to believe -- sande


----------



## lolfoxes

should I bother to backread

~zori


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

blaseball mafia was originally intended to be a small game while waiting for knives alley and now it's gonna hafta jump the shark


----------



## lolfoxes

I have like
3 other things I'm doing at the same time
rip this EoD

~zori


----------



## feh the owl

at risk of also losing our vig i am going to vote *stryke* because i'm also scared i'm going to forget to vote -- sande


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

rari said this pfp was very fitting and now i'm thinking it's cuz the two creatures are enemies


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

feh the owl said:


> at risk of also losing our vig i am going to vote *stryke* because i'm also scared i'm going to forget to vote -- sande


can you not i'm running an experiment on him tonight


----------



## alma mater

Despicable Meme said:


> for what it's worth, my PM -- and not necessarily all of y'alls, as has been stated -- says that a town win requires that all mafia players be dead.


quick confirm that our PM also says this (but phrased as "mafia-aligned" not just "mafia" if anyone cares about that distinction)



Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'm voting mater specifically because they haven't put much info forward
> 
> honestly around this point i'd like them to at LEAST say whether they're a couple if not reveal their role entirely


lol were we not the first person after you to reveal we were a couple?

up through the end of page 16 now


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

alma mater said:


> (but phrased as "mafia-aligned" not just "mafia" if anyone cares about that distinction)


can confirm that my and VM's PM also makes this distinction

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> rari said this pfp was very fitting and now i'm thinking it's cuz the two creatures are enemies


i think it is because you guys have a mushroom on your wall



feh the owl said:


> given that jack said this while claiming to have not read the thread yet (which i am inclined to believe) then i do think there's good basis for at least assuming individually functioning actions exist, if not making the leap to alignments, which i will agree is a shakier thing to believe -- sande


 hmmm... i'm not sure anyone's disputing that at least one individually functioning action exists, i'm just questioning whether that necessarily means there are multiple.  very curious about the specifics of jack's pm.



feh the owl said:


> at risk of also losing our vig i am going to vote *stryke* because i'm also scared i'm going to forget to vote -- sande


 do not like this tbh.  i think rnp's weirdness about stryke is 100% based on this unconfirmed idea that he _might_ be secretly mafia or something and am not really big on shooting him on that basis right now
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

feh the owl said:


> at risk of also losing our vig i am going to vote *stryke* because i'm also scared i'm going to forget to vote -- sande


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

So can I just confirm that the theory we have going here is that Herbe has a secret role hidden from M&F (although he told her about it), that allows him to anonymously post and neighbourise one person (one half of a hydra) each night, and he targeted sande on N0?

Is that an accurate summary?

-qenya


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Redstrykephoenix said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> at risk of also losing our vig i am going to vote *stryke* because i'm also scared i'm going to forget to vote -- sande
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 938
Click to expand...

i hate you on a deeply personal level


----------



## alma mater

alma facepalm is what I call it when apparently everyone forgets there are no deaths allowed on n0


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> So can I just confirm that the theory we have going here is that Herbe has a secret role hidden from M&F (although he told her about it), that allows him to anonymously post and neighbourise one person (one half of a hydra) each night, and he targeted sande on N0?
> 
> Is that an accurate summary?
> 
> -qenya


 i don't think mf knows the full details of herbe's role except for that it's single-headed—he's not confirming/denying whether he's the neighborizer rn because it's "risky" for mf to have knowledge of it somehow (possibly bc he suspects mf might be mafia or something? idrk).  but otherwise yes
-q


----------



## sanderidge

Quetzalcoatl said:


> So can I just confirm that the theory we have going here is that Herbe has a secret role hidden from M&F (although he told her about it), that allows him to anonymously post and neighbourise one person (one half of a hydra) each night, and he targeted sande on N0?
> 
> Is that an accurate summary?
> 
> -qenya


i think that's what's accurate for what skylar thinks; i think there's a decent chance that the neighborizer is not herbe and that herbe has a different one-head action, because i don't think that neighborizing is so sensitive that herbe wouldn't want MF to know that's what he had (herbe also specified that he was worried MF was going to double-cross him with the knowledge of his role, and i have no idea how you could mess up neighborizing if you knew about it??)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hence why i didn't try to use my ability, jack.


----------



## alma mater

bruh moment said:


> fwiw our two flavor “characters” have their role, like, jointly/collectively
> - m


same here



lolfoxes said:


> ok you know what i am going to assume since i am not in a mafia chat that i am not mafia even though i technically do not have a town role pm
> 
> or i just dont exist mechanically and im just a part of the flavor
> 
> actually that second idea makes more sense
> 
> ~mist


uhhhhhhhhhhh I'm super suspicious of this

I'm caught up to the bottom of page 22

-jack


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> "hoho! that tucker fella sure is a riot, isn't he! but let us not speak of him for now..."


im not thread caught up with but im angy cause this is such a good caricature of my idiot self


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

alma mater said:


> I'm caught up to the bottom of page 22
> 
> -jack


Would this be what they call "alma ketchup"?


----------



## feh the owl

alma mater said:


> alma facepalm is what I call it when apparently everyone forgets there are no deaths allowed on n0


in case it hasn't been clear, i don't think the roleblock on RSP has anything to do with mafia  - i did remember that there are no deaths on N0, it was factored into the "town can't get past ~d3" things i was thinking about. all my suspicion on stryke is founded purely on "rnp has reason to think they're not the same alignment" - honestly i'm not too suspicious of stryke himself, but i do also think he's the most flavorwise likely to be mafia if there _are _hydras where alignments are different between pairs, and that's why i'm voting him


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

eod is in 17 mins and i dont see rari online lmao


----------



## lolfoxes

aaaaand i have dinner anyways
rip bye since I sort of have to go immediately

~zori


----------



## bruh moment

alma mater said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhh I'm super suspicious of this


aiui it just had to do with the way their pm is flavored:


lolfoxes said:


> okay
> 
> in response to that wallpost i am willing to reveal that our role PM only explicitly confirms Zori's role and not mine - i am referred to in flavor but not in terms of game mechanics
> 
> ~mist


(i think that mist later said their role mechanically functions normally, ie she can also submit actions. but in flavor she isn't the focus)
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

vote for eifie before you leave tbh


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> vote for eifie before you leave tbh


but why

-qenya


----------



## Despicable Meme

ah shit eod's already 15 minutes away?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also note how i said i was gonna kill zori n1 not n0

and that i have decided not to in hopes of performing an experiment on my partner


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> vote for eifie before you leave tbh
> 
> 
> 
> but why
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

i have an EXPERIMENT to run


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> vote for eifie before you leave tbh
> 
> 
> 
> but why
> 
> -qenya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have an EXPERIMENT to run
Click to expand...

ngl i was sort of hoping you would say "i already explained this, check the last few posts of my iso"

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

if you're going to vig stryke anyway, i'll move my vote off him, but i genuinely don't know who else i would vote for; no one else is jumping out at me except skylar, and i want more time to see what she thinks before i go with my paranoia


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i still don't know if things function like i think and i want to know if they do


----------



## Despicable Meme

rsp i love fucking around and finding out as much as the next guy - and i started this post with the intent to talk you out of shooting yourself in your other head but honestly i talked myself into supporting your experiment by the end of the first sentence here


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> vote for eifie before you leave tbh
> 
> 
> 
> but why
> 
> -qenya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have an EXPERIMENT to run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ngl i was sort of hoping you would say "i already explained this, check the last few posts of my iso"
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

you were hoping for something i have never done and never plan to do. your broken hopes are your own fault


----------



## Despicable Meme

my basis for trying to talk you out of it was "stryke is probably just the vanilla half" but alas 
-h


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

isn't RNP's experiment to *refrain* from sending in a vigkill and see if someone dies anyway?

-qenya


----------



## alma mater

ok I'm caught up 



bruh moment said:


> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhh I'm super suspicious of this
> 
> 
> 
> aiui it just had to do with the way their pm is flavored:
> 
> 
> lolfoxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay
> 
> in response to that wallpost i am willing to reveal that our role PM only explicitly confirms Zori's role and not mine - i am referred to in flavor but not in terms of game mechanics
> 
> ~mist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (i think that mist later said their role mechanically functions normally, ie she can also submit actions. but in flavor she isn't the focus)
> - m
Click to expand...

that still makes me suspicious bc our role PM specifically has us both simultaneously doing all the flavor together. idk


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> no one else is jumping out at me except skylar,


did this change between this quoted post and now


feh the owl said:


> i'm a tiny bit suspicious about mewt, but mostly i think that was just her arguing in favor of something she really didn't want us to waste time on, so i'm trying to dismiss that and look for other things.


i.e.


bruh moment said:


> curious, why me and not skylar? skylar and not me?


- m


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> alma facepalm is what I call it when apparently everyone forgets there are no deaths allowed on n0
> 
> 
> 
> in case it hasn't been clear, i don't think the roleblock on RSP has anything to do with mafia  - i did remember that there are no deaths on N0, it was factored into the "town can't get past ~d3" things i was thinking about. all my suspicion on stryke is founded purely on "rnp has reason to think they're not the same alignment" - honestly i'm not too suspicious of stryke himself, but i do also think he's the most flavorwise likely to be mafia if there _are _hydras where alignments are different between pairs, and that's why i'm voting him
Click to expand...

 i really feel like this is wildly assumptive.  for stryke to make sense as a vote here you are assuming:

herbe is not tucker (which runs contrary to the stuff herbe has said in the thread)
therefore there are probably _more_ single-headed roles
therefore it's likely that some hydras have secret split alignments
therefore based on the _flavor text_ of rsp's role pm, stryke is likely mafia
i just really feel like this is not a sound basis for a vote.  like... it's not that i don't get where you're coming from but it's built on so many layers of largely unconfirmed/unfounded assumptions that it seems really unwise to risk taking a player (and a power role no less) out of the game over it
-q


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> vote for eifie before you leave tbh
> 
> 
> 
> but why
> 
> -qenya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have an EXPERIMENT to run
Click to expand...


----------



## bruh moment

alma mater said:


> that still makes me suspicious bc our role PM specifically has us both simultaneously doing all the flavor together. idk


ours does too but not everyone's seems to, i think rsp also performs actions separately in flavor
i'm kinda like shrug lol. it's flavor
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

why does everyone think i'm going to shoot stryke

i'm planning on shooting nobody and seein' if my hydra tries to kill someone anyways


----------



## alma mater

anyway I don't want to risk that an eif yeet could also kill me (or turn me mafia? ) so I'm going to park my vote on *tucker* bc I don't understand what's going on there after speed-reading 500ish posts


----------



## Despicable Meme

Bluwiikoon said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> vote for eifie before you leave tbh
> 
> 
> 
> but why
> 
> -qenya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have an EXPERIMENT to run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 939
Click to expand...

that's _almost _a minion meme :O


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

there's prolly a mafia on my wagon tbh

keep that in mind if i bite the big one


----------



## feh the owl

bruh moment said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one else is jumping out at me except skylar,
> 
> 
> 
> did this change between this quoted post and now
> 
> 
> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a tiny bit suspicious about mewt, but mostly i think that was just her arguing in favor of something she really didn't want us to waste time on, so i'm trying to dismiss that and look for other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i.e.
> 
> 
> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> curious, why me and not skylar? skylar and not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - m
Click to expand...

yep, it did change



bruh moment said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> alma facepalm is what I call it when apparently everyone forgets there are no deaths allowed on n0
> 
> 
> 
> in case it hasn't been clear, i don't think the roleblock on RSP has anything to do with mafia  - i did remember that there are no deaths on N0, it was factored into the "town can't get past ~d3" things i was thinking about. all my suspicion on stryke is founded purely on "rnp has reason to think they're not the same alignment" - honestly i'm not too suspicious of stryke himself, but i do also think he's the most flavorwise likely to be mafia if there _are _hydras where alignments are different between pairs, and that's why i'm voting him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really feel like this is wildly assumptive.  for stryke to make sense as a vote here you are assuming:
> 
> herbe is not tucker (which runs contrary to the stuff herbe has said in the thread)
> therefore there are probably _more_ single-headed roles
> therefore it's likely that some hydras have secret split alignments
> therefore based on the _flavor text_ of rsp's role pm, stryke is likely mafia
> i just really feel like this is not a sound basis for a vote.  like... it's not that i don't get where you're coming from but it's built on so many layers of largely unconfirmed/unfounded assumptions that it seems really unwise to risk taking a player (and a power role no less) out of the game over it
> -q
Click to expand...

unfortunately this is EXACTLY what i am thinking, i do _not _think that what herbe said runs contrary to what he's said in the thread. would you rather i vote for eifie???


----------



## alma mater

actually if anyone wants to explain tucker to me in less than 8 minutes I'd appreciate it


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

alma mater said:


> actually if anyone wants to explain tucker to me in less than 8 minutes I'd appreciate it


an account made by rari for a player with such a role to anonymously communicate qithout revealing their identity


----------



## bruh moment

alma mater said:


> actually if anyone wants to explain tucker to me in less than 8 minutes I'd appreciate it


sande (like sande's personal account, not the hydra) got neighborized (?) by someone. that Someone is anonymized via the tucker account
- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

alma mater said:


> actually if anyone wants to explain tucker to me in less than 8 minutes I'd appreciate it


somebody has a role allowing them to post as the tucker account. according to sande, they can use it to neighbourise one person (i.e. one head of a hydra) per night, and sande was targeted n0.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

alma explanations is what i call it when-


----------



## alma mater

ok yeah if the neighborizer is anonymized I don't trust it. I remember how much rari loved being scum neighborizer when I ran Cats Mafia

keeping my vote parked on tucker


----------



## rari_teh

five minutes to eod.

2 – eifie (hmf, rsp)
2 – stryke (feh, lolfoxes)
1 – alma (bruh)


----------



## feh the owl

alma mater said:


> actually if anyone wants to explain tucker to me in less than 8 minutes I'd appreciate it


an account called tucker33 neighborized me (sande) last Night, which gives us evidence that at least one action in the game can target players individually. 
herbe has mentioned that he also has a single-headed action that he was keeping secret from MF in case telling her could make her double-cross him ( https://forums.dragonflycave.com/threads/knives-alley-hydra-mafia.18775/post-697926 ) 
skylar thinks herbe is tucker, i do not think herbe is tucker


----------



## alma mater

I keep forgetting to sign posts. -jack


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

rari_teh said:


> five minutes to eod.
> 
> 2 – eifie (hmf, rsp)
> 2 – stryke (feh, lolfoxes)
> 1 – alma (bruh)


hmm... so tucker vote does not count?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hey bruh could you take away the risk of my death pls


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really feel like this is wildly assumptive.  for stryke to make sense as a vote here you are assuming:
> 
> herbe is not tucker (which runs contrary to the stuff herbe has said in the thread)
> therefore there are probably _more_ single-headed roles
> therefore it's likely that some hydras have secret split alignments
> therefore based on the _flavor text_ of rsp's role pm, stryke is likely mafia
> i just really feel like this is not a sound basis for a vote.  like... it's not that i don't get where you're coming from but it's built on so many layers of largely unconfirmed/unfounded assumptions that it seems really unwise to risk taking a player (and a power role no less) out of the game over it
> -q
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately this is EXACTLY what i am thinking, i do _not _think that what herbe said runs contrary to what he's said in the thread. would you rather i vote for eifie???
Click to expand...

 no!  i just like... idk, it's fair enough for you to think that i guess, i'm just getting really tripped up at how you seem to be feeling iffy about me for not agreeing with all those assumptions.  like i'm not trying to change your mind but i do feel like if we're being pragmatic here it's not really safe to base a vote around that heavily constructed world and at the very least i don't really see why you think it reflects negatively on me for feeling that way...?  idk.  weird vibes
-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

looks like this might get randomized


----------



## rari_teh

alma mater said:


> I remember how much rari loved being scum neighborizer when I ran Cats Mafia


excuse you i loved being neighbourizer but definitely hated the scum part


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

i don't know what to do. someone tell me what to do


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> hey bruh could you take away the risk of my death pls


*i shall legally defend stryke*


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> i don't know what to do. someone tell me what to do


 look and be amazed!  hoho!
-q


----------



## feh the owl

no!  i just like... idk, it's fair enough for you to think that i guess, i'm just getting really tripped up at how you seem to be feeling iffy about me for not agreeing with all those assumptions.  like i'm not trying to change your mind but i do feel like if we're being pragmatic here it's not really safe to base a vote around that heavily constructed world and at the very least i don't really see why you think it reflects negatively on me for feeling that way...?  idk.  weird vibes
-q
[/QUOTE]no yeah i think what you're saying makes sense! i think i just very, very strongly believe that the existence of one single-headed action indicates the existence of more, and that the game setup is too small for people for people to not be functioning individually, and that from there it's decently likely that there are hydras whose alignments are split

idk. i just also don't know why you think herbe is tucker bc i thought the tuckercover thing was clearly a joke + i don't understand how mf knowing about that could mess up the action, so that's adding onto my paranoia against you


----------



## rari_teh

bruh moment said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey bruh could you take away the risk of my death pls
> 
> 
> 
> *i shall legally defend stryke*
Click to expand...

action recorded. all votes on stryke are hereby null and void.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

are you fucking around or is this the attorney role rari told me about before the game


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

rari i fucking hate you


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey bruh could you take away the risk of my death pls
> 
> 
> 
> *i shall legally defend stryke*
Click to expand...

*bruh moment*


----------



## feh the owl

*tucker33*


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> are you fucking around or is this the attorney role rari told me about before the game


game setup compromised 
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

bruh moment said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey bruh could you take away the risk of my death pls
> 
> 
> 
> *i shall legally defend stryke*
Click to expand...

you- you coulda just voted for eifie


----------



## Despicable Meme

O_O


----------



## feh the owl

*bruh moment*


----------



## alma mater

*tucker33 *in case rari didn't see me vote earlier


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey bruh could you take away the risk of my death pls
> 
> 
> 
> *i shall legally defend stryke*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *bruh moment*
Click to expand...

thinking emoji
-q


----------



## rari_teh

DAY ENDED. all votes after 11:00:00 UTC shan’t be counted.


----------



## Eifie

shannot!


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

sincerely hate rari rn


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

can't make a meme rn so just imagine it

voting for eifie to protect stryke - drake saying no
revealing an ability to protect stryke drake say yes


----------



## Eifie

no one would dare vote for the queen


----------



## sanderidge

rowlet emoji


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Eifie said:


> no one would dare vote for the queen


this is post 666. i was trying to save that slot for rari. i'm glad you're dying


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

force equals mass times acceleration. this is represented by F=ma. all i can think of when i see this in physics class is Full=metal alchemist


----------



## Stryke

Redstrykephoenix said:


> can't make a meme rn so just imagine it
> 
> voting for eifie to protect stryke - drake saying no
> revealing an ability to protect stryke drake say yes


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

sorry my partner keeps posting massive images and not spoilertagging them


----------



## Eifie

sorry my partner keeps posting terrible jokes-- wait


----------



## Eifie

couldn't y'all have haha reacted like that to my alma haters joke I was waiting _literally_ all game to be able to post it


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

no


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

wondering if rari forgot to post the eod flavor and just logged off


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> wondering if rari forgot to post the eod flavor and just logged off


no i'm repeatedly spamming rari with memes sorry


----------



## Mawile




----------



## Eifie

Mawile said:


> View attachment 941


meanwhile she's not even reading my messages...


----------



## sanderidge

*refreshes page* *refreshes page* *refreshes page* *r


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

improv time


i used to live in a house all alone. everything was fine. i wa


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

s happy until...


----------



## qenya

Eifie said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 941
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile she's not even reading my messages...
Click to expand...

mine either smh

made the effort to say "but it can wait till you've finished votecounting! :)" and she hasn't even read that smfh


----------



## Eifie

KE UP AND OPEN PALM SLAM A VHS INTO THE SLOT. IT


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> KE UP AND OPEN PALM SLAM A VHS INTO THE SLOT. IT


aw man im too late


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

(look. i fatfingered tab and then enter in that order.)


----------



## qenya

Redstrykephoenix said:


> improv time
> 
> 
> i used to live in a house all alone. everything was fine. i wa





Redstrykephoenix said:


> s happy until...


...I woke up and open palm slammed a VHS into the slot. It...


----------



## Ephemera

Eifie said:


> KE UP AND OPEN PALM SLAM A VHS INTO THE SLOT. IT


_y e s_


----------



## Mawile

Eifie said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 941
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile she's not even reading my messages...
Click to expand...


----------



## lolfoxes

Eifie said:


> KE UP AND OPEN PALM SLAM A VHS INTO THE SLOT. IT


A shot in the history of ITA shots that I have ever seen, in my entire life, in 3 y


----------



## Mawile

glad that i can farm reaction score in a game i'm not even in


----------



## Eifie

Mawile said:


> glad that i can farm reaction score in a game i'm not even in


same


----------



## qenya

sanderidge said:


> *refreshes page* *refreshes page* *refreshes page* *r


i'm still doing this btw


----------



## rari_teh

_what is a city if not a living, breathing being made of millions of nodes. bodies and comunities have much in common: a chaotic coördination of amalgamated lives that somehow work together toward a loose goal in common. sometimes, of course, this involves getting rid of nodes that turn bad and become hindrances. bodies aren’t afraid of killing cells. cities aren’t afraid of spilling blood.

the day started peacefully in the alley. such calm, as calm always does, would soon be succeeded by a storm. accusations soon were shot against two alleydwellers: eifie, a telephonist who lived with her husband near the main street, and stryke, who lived in the poorest house of the alley. it all started very playfully, but before anyone could notice, animosities had escalated to a shouting match and it was soon clear that the asphalt was thirsty for blood. at the end of the day, right at the nick of time, a voice emerged from the chaos. someone claimed to defend stryke, legally, and that anyone involved in his death would be sought after. people quickly let the poor man go, who quickly retreated to his house, bruised and scratched. the mob, however, quickly turned against the wannabe attorneys — skylar and mewtini, a young couple — and suddenly they were being lynched together with eifie. however, something almost miraculous happened — as the three were being pummeled into the ground, the telephonist, in a mad laughter, yelled “im tucker btw”. three words were enough to turn the rest of the alley against her, giving mewtini and skylar just the chance to escape. when eifie’s husband went to see what the ruckus was about, it was too late — there, on the ground, laid the lifeless body of his wife._

​
*eifie has died. she was town.*

night one will last until monday, february 8th, at 11 pm UTC. please submit your night actions if any.


----------



## Eifie

alma bait is what I call it when


----------



## qenya

rari_teh said:


> comunities


----------



## Mawile

rari_teh said:


> ö


----------



## rari_teh

*DAY TWO*​_the day broke in the city as every day does. people are born and people die every day — the system doesn’t care as long as it can be maintained. the endless cycle of incoming and outgoing nodes is for it nothing more than a symptom of breathing. in small communities, however, one’s death can represent a significant blow in the workings. eifie was dead. jack was dead inside. and now, under the shining light of the morning sun, blood dripped from under zori and mist’s door. their lives were cut short in that night; the sanctity of their home violated by an unknown figure, seeking god knows what, leaving behind only the dead bodies of the couple that shared everything in their lives and now their deaths; their brief, young lives, so full of mutual love and care, now ended in the cold hardwood floor, their blood, mixed as one, dripping out the door, through the sidewalk, onto the asphalt, satisfying its incessant bloodlust._

*lolfoxes — zori and mistyx — have died. they were both town.*

day two ends wednesday, february 10th, at 11 pm UTC.


----------



## rari_teh

sorry i’m late but i forgot to write flavour lmao


----------



## bruh moment

bruh not one of my TWO townreads
anyway anyone want some cake
- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

...well, shit. no d2 for zori i guess.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

was about to explain why we'd come around to the position of scumreading zori but I Guess Not

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

rari_teh said:


> *they were both town.*


thought upon rereading: the fact that rari felt the need to specify "both" is probably the best evidence we have so far for sande's hypothesis about hydras with opposite alignments being correct

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

anyway @bruh moment you wanna explain why you thought it would be a good idea to fiddle with the results of the vote right before EoD?

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *they were both town.*
> 
> 
> 
> thought upon rereading: the fact that rari felt the need to specify "both" is probably the best evidence we have so far for sande's hypothesis about hydras with opposite alignments being correct
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

 well, maybe; i think it would be sort of weird _not_ to do this after having yeeted an individual yesterday regardless of whether split alignments are a thing or not, so i don't think it's any stronger evidence than that was



Quetzalcoatl said:


> anyway @bruh moment you wanna explain why you thought it would be a good idea to fiddle with the results of the vote right before EoD?
> 
> -qenya


 sure, the stryke vote sucked and we had the power to cancel it.
-q


----------



## rari_teh

Spoiler: pings that i forgot AGAIN



**~pings~**
alma mater (@JackPK and Eifie)
@bruh moment (kyeugh and mewtini)
@Despicable Meme (Herbe and @M&F)
@feh the owl (@sanderidge and Ephemera)
lolfoxes (Mistyx and Zori)
@Quetzalcoatl (@qenya and Vipera Magnifica)
@Redstrykephoenix (RedneckPhoenix and Stryke)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyway @bruh moment you wanna explain why you thought it would be a good idea to fiddle with the results of the vote right before EoD?
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> sure, the stryke vote sucked and we had the power to cancel it.
> -q
Click to expand...

but why not simply switch your vote from alma mater to eifie!?

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> but why not simply switch your vote from alma mater to eifie!?





Spoiler: cool answer



it was more dramatic to use an Action





Spoiler: real answer



we'd been conflating our existing alma vote with the eifie one and didn't really process that they might count differently if the theory did hold any water, so in the EoD Rush we were like oh fuck. This is Our Only Option. yes we're stupid


- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

bruh moment said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyway @bruh moment you wanna explain why you thought it would be a good idea to fiddle with the results of the vote right before EoD?
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> sure, the stryke vote sucked and we had the power to cancel it.
> -q
Click to expand...


----------



## Despicable Meme

i am an idiot
-herbe


----------



## feh the owl

sande probably has a better grasp on the gamestate than i do
i'm just here to do mech analysis before i have to do other things

given that we are hydras but we can also eliminate individuals, and it's probable that members of a hydra can have different alignments, we can check the ratio, and see that in a 14p game, we likely have 3-4 mafia players.

the mafia can kill 2 players at night, if the hydra is both town

we are 11 people right now, 5 and a half hydras.
we're not in danger of reaching scum maj yet, so that's good
idk if it's mechanically better to eliminate a pair or not
will think about this more and continue in another post


----------



## Despicable Meme

Despicable Meme said:


> i am an idiot
> -herbe


i told you breh
-mf


----------



## alma mater

rari_teh said:


> *lolfoxes — zori and mistyx — have died. they were both town.*


!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!

!!!

I am a watcher/motion detector who camps out at my binoculars and watches who goes in and out of my target's house each night.

last night I watched lolfoxes and saw zori exit, then return, then qenya enter.

*qenya*


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> given that we are hydras but we can also eliminate individuals, and it's probable that members of a hydra can have different alignments,





feh the owl said:


> idk if it's mechanically better to eliminate a pair or not


 well,,,,,,,,,

if it's true that alignments can be split, then of course it would be better to eliminate individuals so that we're not cutting down townies in the crossfire.  but the problem is that it's not actually "probable," it's just _possible_—and if it's not the case, then taking mafia out one at a time means it'll take twice as long for us to win, which essentially means we lose.
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

stryke didn't try anything with the vigkill but i'm still wary


----------



## alma mater

(I chose to watch lolfoxes n1 because n0, we had arbitrarily/randomly decided to watch bruh moment, who was visited by zori alone, which I found suspicious.)


----------



## feh the owl

on second thought 4 maf in a 14 player game is a bit much
so i'm going to operate under the assumption that there are 3 maf

...huh
*qenya*

back to the analysis, we're 8-3
if we eliminate 1, maf nks 2, we're either 5-3 or 6-2
if we eliminate 2, maf nks 2, we're either 4-3, 5-2, or 6-1

_mechanically, _eliminating a whole hydra might be better?
but i'll take the watch we have lol


----------



## bruh moment

alma mater said:


> (I chose to watch lolfoxes n1 because n0, we had arbitrarily/randomly decided to watch bruh moment, who was visited by zori alone, which I found suspicious.)


 did you see anything else?
-q


----------



## alma mater

bruh moment said:


> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I chose to watch lolfoxes n1 because n0, we had arbitrarily/randomly decided to watch bruh moment, who was visited by zori alone, which I found suspicious.)
> 
> 
> 
> did you see anything else?
> -q
Click to expand...

after zori visited you n0 and then left, the both of you together left your house. that's all I saw that night.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

alma mater said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alma mater said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I chose to watch lolfoxes n1 because n0, we had arbitrarily/randomly decided to watch bruh moment, who was visited by zori alone, which I found suspicious.)
> 
> 
> 
> did you see anything else?
> -q
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after zori visited you n0 and then left, the both of you together left your house. that's all I saw that night.
Click to expand...

hmmmmm. what would zori have done to bruh. and what would bruh have done together


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

bruh moment said:


> bruh not one of my TWO townreads
> anyway anyone want some cake
> - m


am i to assume this is a claim


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also i'm sorry for putting the idea in their head zori. 

i mean i'm MORE sorry that i didn't get to do it myself but


----------



## bruh moment

fwiw we were not aware of being visited n0.  can confirm that we left together that night, though, and visited quetzal.



Redstrykephoenix said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> bruh not one of my TWO townreads
> anyway anyone want some cake
> - m
> 
> 
> 
> am i to assume this is a claim
Click to expand...

 no, we were roleblocked last night.
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hmmmmmmmmmmmm. well, can't imagine you're (both) mafia since you got to make a move n0


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

still. i'm feeling sentimental.

*explode bruh moment*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

just like old times huh


----------



## alma mater

bruh


----------



## Despicable Meme

*qenya*

so, about that mechspec, huh-


----------



## rari_teh

Redstrykephoenix said:


> still. i'm feeling sentimental.
> 
> *explode bruh moment*


action registered.

_a large booming noise is heard in the alley. suddenly, —_

nah jk he’s not a terrorist lmao


----------



## bruh moment

rari_teh said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> still. i'm feeling sentimental.
> 
> *explode bruh moment*
> 
> 
> 
> action registered.
> 
> _a large booming noise is heard in the alley. suddenly, —_
> 
> nah jk he’s not a terrorist lmao
Click to expand...

I WAS GOING TO FUCKING SAY
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

lmao


----------



## Redstrykephoenix




----------



## bruh moment

kind of funny.  3/10 laffs


Despicable Meme said:


> *qenya*
> 
> so, about that mechspec, huh-


 i don't think qenya's take on the mechspec, which was essentially "this isn't a voting strategy," was particularly outlandish tbh.  0/10 laffs
-q


----------



## bruh moment

(still interested in seeing what e has to say in eir defense though)
- m


----------



## Mawile

oh no i missed start of day


anyway here's my Meme of the Day please upvote and like and subscribe for more


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*mawile*


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> *qenya*
> 
> so, about that mechspec, huh-
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think qenya's take on the mechspec, which was essentially "this isn't a voting strategy," was particularly outlandish tbh.  0/10 laffs
> -q
Click to expand...

intent of the joke was more like "sounds like we might not have anything else to talk about toDay other than the mechspec from earlier"

and now that I had to explain it, yeah, 0/10 laffs

(for the record I also intend to hear out and discuss eir defense if any, but offhand, I do not think this is particularly likely to be a fakeclaim on jack's part)

-mf


----------



## feh the owl

very sneeby owl with no braincells and a lot of homework is wondering how stryke knew what bruh moment action was and would like an explanation -- sande


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

feh the owl said:


> very sneeby owl with no braincells and a lot of homework is wondering how stryke knew what bruh moment action was and would like an explanation -- sande


someone i forget who tbh had a motion detector on bruh n0


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

or do you mean what specific action bc i dunno


----------



## feh the owl

either some slots do be frozen or i'm in a timezone where no one posts
it's probably the latter but i'll behave like it's the former or i'll get lonely T_T


----------



## feh the owl

... lonely T_T


----------



## Mawile

may i offer a gift to lonely owl


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

no


----------



## Mawile




----------



## Eifie

feh the owl said:


> ... lonely T_T


alma lonesome is what I call it when--


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

http://imgur.com/cMWalaa


-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

As far as the watch result goes, I'm afraid I can't explain it. VM and I don't have a night action at all, as I'll go into shortly, so I don't know what Jack saw. My best guess is that either he's lying (which possibly doesn't match up well with him correctly identifying bruh moment's action on N0? need to think about that a bit more) or that someone else is interfering with his results. But I accept that neither of those probably seem likely to the rest of you, I figure in your shoes it would make more sense to be suspicious of me than him.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> My best guess is that either he's lying (which possibly doesn't match up well with him correctly identifying bruh moment's action on N0? need to think about that a bit more) or that someone else is interfering with his results.


(I should also say that I hadn't been scumreading him at all to this point, so the latter is seeming more likely to me atm)

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

I guess I should clear up a little bit of our thinking wrt bruh moment. So, I think like half of y'all know this already, so it's not giving much away: our role is "attorney", which is like governor except as a day action (and oneshot). It's literally exactly what bruh moment did yesterDay: we can pick a target during the day and make them unyeetable. It even has exactly the same trigger phrase. We instantly panicked as soon as that happened because we didn't think it made much sense for the same faction to have the same role twice, especially when it seemed inherently more useful to mafia than to town.

tucker33 contacted us last night - the hydra, that is, not either one of us individually, which is interesting - to basically say he was feeling the same way about them. (Since he hasn't revealed his identity yet I shan't either.) He also gave us a bunch of association reads that he said were making him suspect kyeugh and Zori were scumbuddies, although obviously that turned out not to be the case. So we were coming into this Day pretty confident in our conclusion and ready to push on bruh moment and/or lolfoxes. (I agree with... was that Ephemera? that voting out a hydra is probably more +EV than a single player, all other things being equal. A higher proportion of town-directed kills vs. mafia-directed ones is good.)

But now this is more interesting:


bruh moment said:


> fwiw we were not aware of being visited n0. can confirm that we left together that night, though, and visited quetzal.


To my knowledge, aside from this claim that you have a night action as well as yesterday's day action, no hydra so far has had or claimed to have multiple roles (please by all means correct me if I'm wrong there). So the immediate hypothesis that jumps to mind here is that _your_ role is actually some kind of role thief, and you learned our role on N0 with the ability to use it on D1. And that's why you burned your apparent oneshot on D1 - you knew you weren't going to get to save it for a later day. Am I right?

If that's the case it removes basically every mech reason we had to suspect you, and most of the tonal ones too. And leaves us back at square one, except with a confusing investigative result against us. Öööööörgh.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> He also gave us a bunch of association reads that he said were making him suspect kyeugh and Zori were scumbuddies, although obviously that turned out not to be the case.


Uh, for the record, I was already a little bit  about Zori even before Tucker gave us his reads, because I'd asked her a couple of leading questions that she completely ignored - firstly about why she townread Skylar's entrance here as being "solvy", even though she townread the exact opposite in Cats! (2019), and secondly about her thoughts on how big the scumteam was.

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

mawile thank you for your gift ;w;


----------



## feh the owl

the thought that will not leave me alone: do we think there are third alignments? do we think tucker is self-aligned? i don't Think so but it's a possibility maybe.



Quetzalcoatl said:


> Well now this is an interesting idea, thank you sande
> 
> Thank you especially for the information that actions definitely _can_ target only one head of a hydra
> 
> Don't have time to issue thoughts in full now, but, full disclosure: My and VM's role is flavoured as him carrying out the action. However I did explicitly check with rari and can confirm that, mechanically, either of us is allowed to be the one to perform it
> 
> -qenya


 anyway this is very cool that vm is flavored as the one carrying out the action but jack saw qenya do things. so one of you is or has been lying or otherwise fucked up your info at some point

-- sande


----------



## feh the owl

time to reread the whole thread because all of you are getting information that i don't have and either rari really likes neighborizers or i did not actually read most of the thread -- sande


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> either rari really likes neighborizers or i did not actually read most of the thread


i mean, rari certainly does seem to really like neighbourisers; can't speak for how much of the thread you've read-

-qenya


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> To my knowledge, aside from this claim that you have a night action as well as yesterday's day action, no hydra so far has had or claimed to have multiple roles (please by all means correct me if I'm wrong there). So the immediate hypothesis that jumps to mind here is that _your_ role is actually some kind of role thief, and you learned our role on N0 with the ability to use it on D1. And that's why you burned your apparent oneshot on D1 - you knew you weren't going to get to save it for a later day. Am I right?


 yes, you’re right. we spy through a window each night and try to live the lives of the inhabitants the next day. we can confirm that your power is as you say, and also that (to our knowledge) you don’t have any other ones. we asked rari if we’d be able to see single-headed actions and she said we can “watch what we can see through the window,” whatever that means. so we think if you had one that we would have seen it, but can’t really be sure.
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

ok but if yr role is just attorney how were you seen visiting someone last night lmao

like occam's razor you're just a mafioso with an ability 

i imagine that since the mafia, yunno, makes sure there's no witnesses, that one couldn't copy the factional kill

attorney definitely seems like a mafia role to me and that's not just bc i've been watching better call saul


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i am choosing to believe that the tracker who i still can't remember the identity of wasn't fucked with and instead Just Used The Role Correctly


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

however since you are an attorney i say we, uh, we can't really lynch you today because you'd just. defend.


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now this is an interesting idea, thank you sande
> 
> Thank you especially for the information that actions definitely _can_ target only one head of a hydra
> 
> Don't have time to issue thoughts in full now, but, full disclosure: My and VM's role is flavoured as him carrying out the action. *However I did explicitly check with rari and can confirm that, mechanically, either of us is allowed to be the one to perform it*
> 
> -qenya
> 
> 
> 
> anyway this is very cool that vm is flavored as the one carrying out the action but jack saw qenya do things. so one of you is or has been lying or otherwise fucked up your info at some point
> 
> -- sande
Click to expand...

hi everyone in this post we learn i cannot read.


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> do we think there are third alignments?


please no
i don't want to consider it


----------



## feh the owl

well that didn't turn out the way i wanted it to
oh well you can still see the meme

still
_cries in OCD_


----------



## feh the owl

i personally think keeping vote on qenya is probably the best course of action
idk

i feel like if town sees someone claiming to have watched them to the NK while they know well that they didn't do so, the reaction would be to push back, rather than try to explain it as mistaken town


----------



## feh the owl

sande & mera moods: only communicating publicly in thread, hydrachat unused and ignored


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> the thought that will not leave me alone: do we think there are third alignments? do we think tucker is self-aligned? i don't Think so but it's a possibility maybe.


my 2c is that third-party neighborizer seems like ??? to me
- m


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

that's called a cultist guys


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> that's called a cultist guys


if there were a cultist in the game it would be a really short overall runtime
the neighborizer apparently can target entire hydras, not just single heads
- m


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

bruh moment said:


> yes, you’re right. we spy through a window each night and try to live the lives of the inhabitants the next day.


aww... this is either really sweet or really creepy. not sure which. possibly both.

but yes it's good to know i'm thinking along the right lines, haha.



feh the owl said:


> i feel like if town sees someone claiming to have watched them to the NK while they know well that they didn't do so, the reaction would be to push back, rather than try to explain it as mistaken town


i mean, that's not quite what i said. only that that was one of the two possibilities. and even that's assuming there's no other possible explanations i was missing. (one that literally just sprang to mind: what if _lolfoxes_' role interfered with it? like if they have a role that, in flavour, "invites people back to their house"? i don't know what that might do mechanically, but.)

the bit i have trouble with re: jack lying is, what would be his game plan? suppose he successfully gets me yeeted, i flip town, and then it's obvious he lied and presumably our claimed vig kills him immediately, or if that fails for some reason he gets yeeted toMorrow. what's the point?

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

another quick note: not sure if i made this clear in my post earlier but tucker33 did reveal his identity to us last night, and proved it to my satisfaction (and told us sande's role, though i have no evidence that neither they nor he lied). he didn't give us permission to share that bit though so it's staying quiet unless it becomes relevant.

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

how does he know our role i didn't tell him anything???


----------



## feh the owl

OH maybe he does but i intentionally flavorsofted misleadingly.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> how does he know our role i didn't tell him anything???


wait what

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

after Incidents with Mafia Neighborizers i was not inclined towards freely sharing information.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> OH maybe he does but i intentionally flavorsofted misleadingly.


oh, ok, huh.

well, nevertheless, i wasn't treating it as 100% reliable information anyway.

-qenya


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> after Incidents with Mafia Neighborizers i was not inclined towards freely sharing information.


very wise tbh.

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

Quetzalcoatl said:


> feh the owl said:
> 
> 
> 
> i feel like if town sees someone claiming to have watched them to the NK while they know well that they didn't do so, the reaction would be to push back, rather than try to explain it as mistaken town
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, that's not quite what i said. only that that was one of the two possibilities. and even that's assuming there's no other possible explanations i was missing. (one that literally just sprang to mind: what if _lolfoxes_' role interfered with it? like if they have a role that, in flavour, "invites people back to their house"? i don't know what that might do mechanically, but.)
> 
> the bit i have trouble with re: jack lying is, what would be his game plan? suppose he successfully gets me yeeted, i flip town, and then it's obvious he lied and presumably our claimed vig kills him immediately, or if that fails for some reason he gets yeeted toMorrow. what's the point?
> 
> -qenya
Click to expand...

i was also thinking about this and my best guess  - ASIDE from lolfoxes fucking with results - _and if _you are not lying in a desperate attempt to save yourself - is that the mafia are actually a LOT closer to winning than we think they are and they only need one townie down + one nightkill, which aligns with approx. the length of a game with ~7 body slots. so that might be a thing? but rn i'm just tossing out whatever comes into my head in an attempt to be useful -- sande


----------



## feh the owl

(iirc people said you were SUPER hard to read mafia in... either tvt or cats...? so i am wary abt how i was townreading you yesterday. but i also am paranoid abt everyone in this game aside from me, mera, & h&m&f. so. -- sande)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

feh the owl said:


> (iirc people said you were SUPER hard to read mafia in... either tvt or cats...? so i am wary abt how i was townreading you yesterday. but i also am paranoid abt everyone in this game aside from me, mera, & h&m&f. so. -- sande)


that would be tvt! i was quite proud of my performance as scum there, but i did have the benefit of being outgroup. in cats (2019) several people had suspicions about me, although i ended up surviving to the end anyway because rari basically styled all over the town.

one more townie down + one nightkill would bring us to 6 dead players (all townies) out of 14... i guess if there were 4 scum that would bring us to parity? it depends what the mafia wincon is. and they would need to be sure they could counteract the vigkill. hmm.

-qenya


----------



## feh the owl

(ftr i do still mostly think you're lying in a desperate attempt to save yourself dhsdjkgnsdf. -- sande)


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> sande & mera moods: only communicating publicly in thread, hydrachat unused and ignored


_well_
don't expose us like that :U


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

there's an enemy in the new stardew valley update which makes you unable to eat for 2 minutes and this is a problem because i rely on eating every ten seconds because i can't be assed to dodge attacks

this has no bearing on the game i'm just upset


----------



## feh the owl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> there's an enemy in the new stardew valley update which makes you unable to eat for 2 minutes and this is a problem because i rely on eating every ten seconds *because i can't be assed to dodge attacks*
> 
> this has no bearing on the game i'm just upset


god mood


----------



## Despicable Meme

it's amazing what an inforole claim can do. I spent all of yesterday asleep, calling family, listening to someone talk about their breakup, and playing among us, and I did not return a shitbillion unread posts on the following day. it's sublime

anyways I'm staying parked; all this tucker content is interesting but, for one, the roleclaim therein given is NAI at best, and for another, it strikes me as reasonably plausible for qenya to be a lil hydrahead what's looking the other way, being that anything that could contradict the possibility is something we don't quite know of the setup

mf


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I was thinking... who posts every time somebody dies... rari does. therefore, it's safe to say that the most solid guess is 
*rari_teh *


----------



## feh the owl

me, panicking: i forgot to check the thread i have so much to catch up on
the thread: two new posts
me:
me:
me:


----------



## feh the owl

anyway i am in agreement that i am staying on a qenya vote bc i don't want to think about "maybe if we lose a townie and a nightkill happens then we lose anyway". unless we should think about that????? -- sande


----------



## feh the owl

but like, i don't have anyone better to go on, and i'd rather go with jack's claim so we can go "jack you fucking lied what the fuck" tomorrow if necessary than gamble on "maybe we will lose if we don't pick the exact right person right now"


----------



## rari_teh

two hours until eod.

*VOTECOUNT​*3 – qenya (jackpk, feh the owl, despicable meme)
1 – mawile (redstrykephoenix)


----------



## alma mater

mawile (a non-player) is a valid vote but tucker (a disguised player) yesterDay was not?


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> anyway i am in agreement that i am staying on a qenya vote bc i don't want to think about "maybe if we lose a townie and a nightkill happens then we lose anyway". unless we should think about that????? -- sande


fairly sure we don't lose if we miselim here, even if maf kill a whole hydra


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i have a graphics class right

so we needed to make an image where we could put something in the reflection of sunglasses


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i had only one idea


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

not putting it in a spoiler tag even it deserves to be seen by all


----------



## rari_teh

somehow i was expecting tucker in a hat.

six minutes to eod. votes stay the same.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

alma mater said:


> mawile (a non-player) is a valid vote but tucker (a disguised player) yesterDay was not?


Is Rari not a valid vote? Do my votes not count? This isn't democracy! This is meanyness.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

*i shall legally defend qenya*


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Then again, if the game master got voted out, it would be very bad for the game itself. Continue, everyone.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

*JackPK*

(i must wait at least 6 seconds-)


----------



## bruh moment

Quetzalcoatl said:


> *i shall legally defend qenya*


 i do not think this will work...  
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*quetzalcoatl*


----------



## rari_teh

DAY ENDED. all votes after 11:00:00 UTC shan’t be counted.


----------



## feh the owl

tfw you forget about mafia game until eod


----------



## bruh moment

*bornie sander*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

there were none lmao


----------



## feh the owl

whoopsies


----------



## IndigoClaudia

*me*


----------



## rari_teh

_it was quite a short day in the alley. not long had passed since the sun had gone up when jack, in a drunken stupor, grievingly lunged at qenya, yelling about the deaths of mist, zori and his wife. that he had seen em, the night prior, entering the house of those who didn’t wake up to see the day. there was bewilderment and, perhaps the shock of so many recent murders being at blame, there was not much opposition to the lynching that was about to take place. qenya claimed to be an attorney, that e could put them all in trouble, but the collective justice was an unstoppable force. as e laid on the ground, facing certain death, e murmured eir last words: “alma regrets is what i call it when i betray my dear friend.”

at twilight, when the crowd dissipated, a stranger watched from the shadows the outline of a dead body on the asphalt._

*qenya has died. e was mafia.*

night two ends friday, february 12th, at 11 pm utc. please submit your night actions if any.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

now one may defend qenya alone but quetzalcoatl is a separate entity from qenya


----------



## feh the owl

ALMA REGREHGJSKHDKJGHAKLJSHGKJASDHGKJASDHGKJSHGKJDSHGKJSDHGJKSDHGSJKDGHSDKHGJKSDNAKFJASDHGJASKDGNF RAAAAAARI


----------



## IndigoClaudia




----------



## Eifie

oh, now that I'm dead y'all appreciate alma mater jokes, huh?!

hmph!!!


----------



## rari_teh

feh the owl said:


> ALMA REGREHGJSKHDKJGHAKLJSHGKJASDHGKJASDHGKJSHGKJDSHGKJSDHGJKSDHGSJKDGHSDKHGJKSDNAKFJASDHGJASKDGNF RAAAAAARI


CC:
tbf that was actually indeed qenya


----------



## Despicable Meme

Eifie said:


> oh, now that I'm dead y'all appreciate alma mater jokes, huh?!
> 
> hmph!!!


since when do we appreciate all ya mater jokes


----------



## Eifie

Despicable Meme said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, now that I'm dead y'all appreciate alma mater jokes, huh?!
> 
> hmph!!!
> 
> 
> 
> since when do we appreciate all ya mater jokes
Click to expand...

you are excused


----------



## rari_teh

*DAY THREE​*_the light of the day shone upon the still alley. how fast things do change — if days ago, the alley felt crammed with people, with only one vacant house, now three more buildings joined their derelict brother in emptiness. and yet, despite the still airs, despite this night’s feast, the asphalt was nowhere near satiated. as people went for the street, they found jack’s door wide open, his lifeless body slouching over in a pool of his own blood, free from the pain of his loss. as they reached for their phones, they found news of vipera magnifica’s unexpected death, murdered overnight in a motel on the far side of the city. at the door of his now empty house, they found a blank business card taped to the door. someone had the impression of seeing a figure watching from afar, but as they turned to look at them, they were gone._

*jackpk and vipera magnifica died. they were both town.*

night three begins sunday, february 14th, at 11 pm UTC.



Spoiler: pings, now finally in the same post



alma mater (@JackPK and Eifie)
@bruh moment (kyeugh and mewtini)
@Despicable Meme (Herbe and @M&F)
@feh the owl (@sanderidge and Ephemera)
lolfoxes (Mistyx and Zori)
Quetzalcoatl (qenya and @Vipera Magnifica)
@Redstrykephoenix (RedneckPhoenix and Stryke)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm convinced the mafia would not allow a claimed/confirmed vigilante to continue living unless there was something about them that was special

such as their hydra partner being one of the mafia's own

*stryke*


----------



## Despicable Meme

rsp was that you 

- h


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also sorry vm i was trying to confirm a theory


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i literally haven't talked to stryke in days btw


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i'm convinced the mafia would not allow a claimed/confirmed vigilante to continue living unless there was something about them that was special
> 
> such as their hydra partner being one of the mafia's own


one possible reason is that so far the vig has done nothing except i guess as of last night kill a townie
-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> i literally haven't talked to stryke in days btw


honestly i'm with you there and am willing to go with a stryke vote however, i am currently trying to control my impulsive behavior, be a good husband and Attempt to text my wife and discuss things before making like. Choices(tm)  but
boy howdy is it a struggle


----------



## Despicable Meme

in other news i got caked in my big fat mouth last night at like 2 in the morning


----------



## bruh moment

huh
i was theorizing that roleblocker was probably town based on the jack kill; i think killing jack is a little odd if mafia have a rb, given that his Big Contribution was from his (blockable) role.  i guess he was the most strongly confirmed v...?
it seems like no matter what you are an odd target for the roleblocker.  was it you specifically herbe or was it your whole hydra
-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

it was a four person cake, so it was the old roleblocker hydra and both of me and mf. she was sleeping in bed next to me and made my ass go get the door to welcome them in


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

bruh moment said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm convinced the mafia would not allow a claimed/confirmed vigilante to continue living unless there was something about them that was special
> 
> such as their hydra partner being one of the mafia's own
> 
> 
> 
> one possible reason is that so far the vig has done nothing except i guess as of last night kill a townie
> -q
Click to expand...

fine then i guess i'll just shoot every night next game huh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

sorry that was uncalled for i just had a bad day and took it out on you


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

anyways if stryke isn't mafia then idk what to do but i think evidence dictates owls is roleblockers?


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i think every other hydra here has been caked innit

actually if so then that throws more sus on stryke because he and i were only blocked on the no kill night where nothing coulda happened anyways


----------



## Despicable Meme

okay looking back on the gamestate i'm just going to put a gentle/tentative vote on *stryke *
i agree about owls, i really think bruhs are town, and mf is just not a suspect to me - for flavor reasons and otherwise, cause i have been paying attention to the possibility. so a stryke vote feels like gamesolve


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

hey rari if we lynch stryke can i choose the flavor bc i've been wanting to successfully vote stryke for like five games now


----------



## bruh moment

Redstrykephoenix said:


> bruh moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm convinced the mafia would not allow a claimed/confirmed vigilante to continue living unless there was something about them that was special
> 
> such as their hydra partner being one of the mafia's own
> 
> 
> 
> one possible reason is that so far the vig has done nothing except i guess as of last night kill a townie
> -q
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine then i guess i'll just shoot every night next game huh
Click to expand...

 i'm just saying i don't think that really implicates stryke—the mafia don't really have any reason to kill you.  all things considered i'm not actually closed to the idea that he's scum and am not protesting your vote, but i don't think that the fact that you're alive is particularly strong evidence

i will say that, if anything, i do feel that it would be kind of a lot for a member of the mafia to have access to an additional nightly kill power, and based on what you've said it does seem like he has access to it and has just forgone it.  i don't... really know what to make of that, i'm hesitant to make any conclusions about his alignment from setup spec like that, but it is A Thought

where i'm at rn is keith v, herbe v, sande probably v?  eph kind of null, slight v by association with sande.  mf is in the bad zone, i guess stryke kind of is too but idrk why
-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

do you wanna give me your rundown on why she's in the bad zone? would appreciate the additional perspective


----------



## feh the owl

oh hey
just your friendly neighborhood roleblockers, checking in
in other news despicable meme didn't carry the kill last night


----------



## Despicable Meme

owls you cut off my conversation :( couldn't text with cake on my fingers


----------



## bruh moment

Despicable Meme said:


> do you wanna give me your rundown on why she's in the bad zone? would appreciate the additional perspective


 my brain is basically leaking out of my ears about this game right now, so i'm not sure i can give you anything satisfying.  it's very much process of elimination at this point, just vibes/the fact that i don't really have anything working +v for her atm.  i think most of her posting so far could be explained by tmi/conscientious spectacle.  interactions with qenya could have conceivably been distancing.  in general, unlike for most people, i don't see any particularly strong reason to believe she _isn't_ mafia aside from your word (and i am very, very wary of her ability to pocket you)
-q


----------



## Despicable Meme

bruh moment said:


> (and i am very, very wary of her ability to pocket you)


this is objectively entirely valid and irrefutable i do admit


----------



## feh the owl

proud to announce that i was the one who came up with the idea to meme on rsp by blocking them n0 as is traditional


----------



## feh the owl

anyway i remain wildly suspicious of bruh moment emotionally BUT i don't think theyre actually mafia bc the interactions they had with qenya yesterday don't make that much sense if they were all mafia together - if that was theater then it was very awkwardly and weirdly done but maybe that's how theater works but i'm trying to be aware of my paranoia - so that does leave the Despicable Meme or stryke. 

anyway it's nice having confirmation that my paranoid theory was correct. relatedly i felt good abt despicable meme d1 bc they came up with a similar theory to the one i had, and i don't think that mafia who knew that their partners could be made aware of that possibility would want that to be public. i feel sliiiightly better about herbe than mf bc i feel like herbe was more upfront with information and also because i am trying not to be paranoid about skylar's opinions and evaluate them for what they are instead of going "skylar is pushing back on everything anyone is saying and that makes her mafia" (but i guess that could also mean that shes being very villagery bc i don't know how powerwolfy mafia!skylar is????)

i have no thoughts aside from this i spent most of today wanting to nap. -- sande


----------



## Despicable Meme

feh the owl said:


> but i guess that could also mean that shes being very villagery bc i don't know how powerwolfy mafia!skylar is????


mafia!skylar is a force beyond nature and if we're getting played by her we're getting played hard and it's gonna work


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> i am trying not to be paranoid about skylar's opinions and evaluate them for what they are instead of going "skylar is pushing back on everything anyone is saying and that makes her mafia" (but i guess that could also mean that shes being very villagery bc i don't know how powerwolfy mafia!skylar is????)


 i ended up being wrong about the single-headed stuff!  but, it was not about pushing back on everything everyone was saying so much as pushing back against basing votes on unsubstantiated theories, as (to me) they were very much unsubstantiated at the time.  even for you, who had _some_ hard evidence of single-headed actions existing, the theory of single-headed mafiosi depended on a lot of assumptions. i realize how it looks, but from my perspective, seeing someone go "what if we're not actually fully hydras?" when my role card strongly suggested otherwise, then seeing multiple others converge on that world and start casting votes on it was really jarring. i think it would have been a little weirder if i'd just gone along with it, don't you? also putting that aside, i really wanted to believe this was a true hydra game and not a normal game in disguise, heh.
-q


----------



## feh the owl

that makes sense! i'm mostly trying to stay aware of how my Lingering Paranoia is going to affect my actions dhsjkdngdf


----------



## feh the owl

wait wait wait
our rb would be overpowered if it blocked both hydra actions and individual actions
therefore
despicable meme is not that clear


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i shot vm mainly to confirm that alignments within hydras ain't necessarily consistent


----------



## feh the owl

or rather
despicable meme did not carry the kill
but it doesn't mean that herbe or M&F didn't carry the kill


----------



## feh the owl

Despicable Meme said:


> owls you cut off my conversation :( couldn't text with cake on my fingers


 is this formal tuckerclaim


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

tormal fuckerclaim indeed


----------



## bruh moment

feh the owl said:


> Despicable Meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> owls you cut off my conversation :( couldn't text with cake on my fingers
> 
> 
> 
> is this formal tuckerclaim
Click to expand...

 well with that brain-twisting mystery out of the way, ()



feh the owl said:


> wait wait wait
> our rb would be overpowered if it blocked both hydra actions and individual actions
> therefore
> despicable meme is not that clear


 i think the fact that you blocked herbe suggests you would have blocked mf from any potential single-headed actions as well.  plus i trust herbe about the flavor of mf being asleep—my guess is that means mf wasn't going to carry out any actions last night anyway? hm hmm...

i'm very curious, what's your shared power, hmf?  we're 95% out in the open now so now seems as good a time as any to get that out there
-q


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

I'm so popular


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

RNP talked to me once in the past couple days and it was to persuade me to contribute more so I guess now would be the time to do that


vandalizing stryke's drafts don't mind me


----------



## feh the owl

has everyone claimed actions (hydra and indiv) by the way?

i (eph) don't have any indiv actions


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

My action was being eyecandy. It was fulfilled


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

not an action dumbass


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if stryke's town he usually fucks around a lot and i recall a few scum games of his where his strat was "people will forget i exist if i'm quiet enough"


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

I got a solo scum win once by just doing nothing

why do your drafts sit around this long tbh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if you just hit "post reply" i won't have a chance to fuck with them lmao


----------



## feh the owl

confirming that i also do not have any individual actions -- sande


----------



## Despicable Meme

hi yes, herbe wanted to talk to me before tuckerfirming, but I spent all of yesterday either busy or asleep (generally at the opposite of the times you'd expect), thus perfectly LARPing my role of useless deadbeat spouse; anyways, I'll leave all of the deserved spectacle to herbe, but I will summarily confirm that yes, he is one with the power of tucker

(also, we don't have a shared power; our role PM is as vannila as our cold dead marriage)

anyway, solving, right? first, I think there's really nothing quite that unusual about shooting a claimed and practically confirmed inforole. yes, theorically, you could roleblock them, but depending on how much asstrickery the setting holds, persistent roleblocking is a less permanent solution than shooting, and as has been mentioned, besides the confirmed powerrole there was also the all but confirmed townie. plus, there's not many players, and the roleblock we know of affects both shared and solo powers, so I don't think the mob would be out of line for assuming that, even if we had someone protecting jack, pointing the roleblock at a random unclaimed hydra was likelier than not to shut that down. (although this line of thinking does require expecting that whoever the mob was had not pieced together that herbe is tucker, or that they were working under the assumption that I could still have a solo role)

I also do disagree with the idea that the mafia has strong incentive to shoot RNP ahead of other targets, yes, especially when they've only had two kills to play with so far and one of them was dedicated to a role that's potentially quite a bit more dangerous, and empirically became so in the Day prior. like, in any case, vigs are reasonably well known to be a role that escalates a lot depending on the player's individual skill, and if (if) our remaining mob have that in mind, then, well... no offense, but I think you can tell what that means

so anyways, all put together:
-I have the same reasons for believing that the bruhs are town as herbe does; like, it's nothing that obligatorily clears them, but it all does make it supremely unlikely that they're scum. it's a different tune from what we were singing earlier but, tunnelling on skylar is just what the two of us do for a living now, apparently
-I do not follow with the assumption that the fehs are as good as mechanically cleared. that said, they've been towny throughout the game and their use of their power hasn't particularly stuck out to me as being suspicious, so, like, as long as we can avoid such phenomena as sheeping or failing to properly interrogate their actions in future rounds, I think we're good to leave them out of PoE for now
-and I know I'm town, but like, that's exactly what I'd say one way or another, so, whatever, this is exclusively an aspect of my own reasoning
-which leaves the RSPs -- so I guess that'd be stryke from PoE anyway. I also gave some thought as to whether RNP's vig claim is fake, but eh, that would presumably mean that the mob can target two individual players in lieu of a single hydra, and that strikes me as far too much organized killpower to be yielded in a relatively small game

so yeah, I'm keeping us parked on stryke

mf


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

what's weird is stryke hasn't even attempted to fuck with my target (that being odysseus n1 and vm n2)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

if anyone's commenting on my skill in graveyard chat you can go fuck yrself


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

i'm a "trust noone" kind of player so none of yall really have my full clearance but i'd much prefer the removal of this parasite


----------



## Despicable Meme

Redstrykephoenix said:


> what's weird is stryke hasn't even attempted to fuck with my target (that being odysseus n1 and vm n2)


yeah, if I were mafia with a direct line of contact to the town vig, and the town vig were shooting other townies in front of me, my top priority would be to stop them from doing that


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

yeah ok but rari has stated in dm's that we can totally shoot each other


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

also i'm 90% sure we can blast entire hydras at once but i've only shot a single target once


----------



## feh the owl

feel like thread being stagnant isn't a good thing


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

How about if we discuss the philosophical dilemma that is "if you add other ingredients to a grilled cheese can it really still be called a grilled cheese anymore"


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Just kidding RNP would probably beat my ass if the only discussion I incited was something dumb (although I do think about it a lot). Can someone explain to me why we're townreading BM? I've heard it's something like the general way they've played/interacted with other players so far, but I don't really get what you all mean


----------



## feh the owl

panicked noise did i oversleep and day end


----------



## feh the owl

OKAY IT'S TOMORROW IT'S FINE


----------



## feh the owl

Redstrykephoenix said:


> How about if we discuss the philosophical dilemma that is "if you add other ingredients to a grilled cheese can it really still be called a grilled cheese anymore"


 no if you add _anything_ that makes it a melt, not a grilled cheese


Redstrykephoenix said:


> Just kidding RNP would probably beat my ass if the only discussion I incited was something dumb (although I do think about it a lot). Can someone explain to me why we're townreading BM? I've heard it's something like the general way they've played/interacted with other players so far, but I don't really get what you all mean


uhhhh i don't really know because instinctively i still think skylar and Maybe mewt are mafia but i'm now also suspicious of herbe bc (looks at smudged writing on hand) mofia neighmorizie? but i also know that while i'm most inclined to vote for stryke (i'm guessing that's you) rn, i'm mostly running off rnp's thoughts on you, which we all know could be part of the classic rivalry, so. i don't have _strong _feelings on who to vote for but that's bc i'm paranoid abt everyone. i could come up with reasons to vote for everyone except mera and rnp rn honestly. -- sande


----------



## Despicable Meme

oh hey guys its tuckherbe and when i was talking to qenya's hydra their suspicion was on bruh moment as a hydra and then e was Immediately revealed as mafia so imo that's a clear - especially since there was absolutely no way they could have planned around/forseen jack catching qenya w the kill


----------



## Despicable Meme

feh the owl said:


> feel like thread being stagnant isn't a good thing


this is probably partially attributable to there being so few of us


----------



## feh the owl

Despicable Meme said:


> oh hey guys its tuckherbe and when i was talking to qenya's hydra their suspicion was on bruh moment as a hydra and then e was Immediately revealed as mafia so imo that's a clear - especially since there was absolutely no way they could have planned around/forseen jack catching qenya w the kill


sounds pretty good imo
wait
actually do we have proof you used your ability on qenya because if you did i think that's a good look for you
also that means RSP hydra and/or stryke is a good target today


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

e


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

fuck wait


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

e


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Despicable Meme said:


> oh hey guys its tuckherbe and when i was talking to qenya's hydra their suspicion was on bruh moment as a hydra and then e was Immediately revealed as mafia so imo that's a clear - especially since there was absolutely no way they could have planned around/forseen jack catching qenya w the kill


that is pretty solid but i wouldnt discount the fact that there might be an outgroup, esp since i believe this game is supposed to have some bastard aspects


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Oopsie forgot to capitalize that post


----------



## feh the owl

hi what if we cannot, actually, trust this hydra (us) and the reason that the action is double headed is so that neither faction actually has 100% control of the roleblock -- sande


----------



## feh the owl

(paranoia aside i think mera has been very towny? ofc i think i'm town, blah blah, etc, i just. even if stryke is mafia, there has to be at least one other wolf out there, right? there's no way that rari would make this game with just two? and who else does that leave...)


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> hi what if we cannot, actually, trust this hydra (us) and the reason that the action is double headed is so that neither faction actually has 100% control of the roleblock -- sande


noooo sande don't tinfoil on me this late in the game


----------



## feh the owl

IM SORRY I JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE ELSE THE MAFIA COULD BE


----------



## feh the owl

me, clinging to your ankle: promise me... promise me you're not mafia...


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

lookit this fuckin bird



Spoiler


----------



## Despicable Meme

look at this photograph


----------



## feh the owl

feh the owl said:


> me, clinging to your ankle: promise me... promise me you're not mafia...


promise :)

anyhow this might be DADV in which case we are kinda screwed but i feel like it could be a hit?
i don't knowwwww
i think staying the course is _better _here though
anyhow hopefully it's a hit, if it's not we might be dead in the night


----------



## rari_teh

*votecount​*
2 – stryke (redstrykephoenix, despicable meme)

1 hour and 20 minutes to eod.


----------



## Keldeo

Despicable Meme said:


> look at this photograph


----------



## feh the owl

did we not actually vote yet... *stryke* before i forget


----------



## rari_teh

*votecount​*3 – stryke (redstrykephoenix, despicable meme, feh the owl)

five minutes to eod.


----------



## rari_teh

DAY ENDED. all votes after 11:00:00 UTC shan’t be counted.


----------



## rari_teh

_the day had barely started when keith’s voice echoed across the alley. one by one, curious heads peeked out of windows like pigeons in a doocot. some were clattering in fear of the inevitable bloodspill; others pulled up a chair to indulge in the amusement of the drama of life. little by little, they fished words out of the confusion of yells and noises, hoping to piece together whatever could be understood — but it wasn’t until keith dragged stryke out of the house by the collar in a mixture of hatred and indignance that people started realizing what that meant. tears streamed constantly out of stryke’s eyes, begging for forgiveness, for understanding of how he saw himself forced to do what he had to. if people were between fearful and amused, now they were irate. the mob soon formed around stryke, who, overriden by guilt, little did to defend himself. keith pulled himself away, crying silent tears of horror and misanthropy.

the strength of one’s mind, however, is only as powerful as the survival instinct allows.

when the realization of life’s end finally sunk into stryke, he was overridden with despair. in a hopeless frenzy, he flailed, trying and failing to bring himself up. instinctively, he reached for his belt.

the boom of a gunshot echoed. in the matter of a split second, yells turned into screaming and the crowd dispersed, revealing sanderidge’s lifeless body bleeding on the pavement. stryke managed to get up, his face full of fear, gun in hand, helplessly stunned in confusion as if he were poisoned. to everybody’s shock, taking advantage of his lethargy, ephemera approached him from behind and clocked him in the head with a metal rod. his eyes turning, he fell limply on the ground, joining his last victim on their deathbed.

after that horrifying week, peace seemed to be restored on the alley. but despite there not being more killings, is it really peace when everyone’s illusion of safety has been completely shattered? is it really peace when you can’t properly sleep in the night fearing death’s inevitable silent scythe? from the shadows, a figure still lurked in expectation. the grin on their face wasn’t any less toothy.

this being said, the city’s bloodlust is only as vicious as its regeneration is powerful. that same day, keith moved in with ephemera in mutual support. despite the violence, the vacant houses were soon leased to new tenants. despite everything, life marches on, and the city machine keeps on chugging, eating blood and spitting progress._

*sanderidge died. they were town.
stryke died. he was mafia.

game over. town wins!*

all players will be added to the graveyard chat in a few minutes. rolecards and postgame thoughts will be posted soon.
stay tuned for knifes valley 2: electric boogaloo


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Congrats, gamers!! :D YOU DID IT


----------



## IndigoClaudia

You're welcome, everyone, but it wasn't _all_ me who helped town win.
other people contributed, i'm sure.


----------



## Eifie

im tucker btw


----------



## tucker33

Eifie said:


> im tucker btw


no im tucker


----------



## tucker33

tucker33 said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> im tucker btw
> 
> 
> 
> no im tucker
Click to expand...

No you ain't


----------



## feh the owl

THE POUDER


----------



## feh the owl

I CAN FINALLY TELL EVERYONE ABOUT THE POUDER


----------



## tucker33

tucker33 said:


> tucker33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> im tucker btw
> 
> 
> 
> no im tucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you ain't
Click to expand...

if i ain't tucker then how do you explain me postin from this lovely account here


----------



## Zori

ggs


----------



## Novae

i got carried and died n1 so i call this a success


----------



## tucker33

tucker33 said:


> tucker33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tucker33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> im tucker btw
> 
> 
> 
> no im tucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you ain't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i ain't tucker then how do you explain me postin from this lovely account here
Click to expand...

well i think you must done run an stole the password out my head 

i guess there ain't nothin i can do about that now though


----------



## sanderidge

rari i would like so many explanations


----------



## rari_teh

Spoiler: rolecards






Spoiler: bruh moment (copycat)



*COPYCAT*​you are a young couple who moved together into the cheapest apartment you could find. the night is dangerous and full of mysteries, but you don’t mind it at all as long as you have each other. life is an adventure, and what fun is there in living if it isn’t with a little adrenaline?

every night, you choose a house to spy on in the hopes of learning their dwellers’ habits. after the night is over, you set out to live their life for a day or night, depending on the activity. if their life is boring, you might as well choose to not imitate.

in other words, you are a couple of *town copycats*. town wins when all mafia-aligned players are dead.





Spoiler: quetzalcoatl (attorney)



*ATTORNEY*​Vipera Magnifica is an emerging attorney-at-law who divides an apartment with qenya, his roommate since freshman year. he was just admitted into the bar and is eager to take on cases, so much so that he is willing to take one case pro bono to kickstart his career.

one time during the course of the game, Vipera Magnifica can act upon the face of injustice and represent a victim of undue targetting. by posting in bold *i shall legally defend <client>* in the thread, all votes cast in that day against the chosen client will be declared void. choose wisely.

in other words, Vipera Magnifica is a *town attorney*. town wins when all mafia-aligned players are dead.





Spoiler: despicable meme (vanilla town)



you are an average couple living an average life. M&F has an office job and spends all of her free time drinking beer in front of the television. Herbe does all the housework. money is tight, but bearable. it’s been years since you not-so-secretly don’t love each other anymore, but you’re deep in denial and would be aghast at the mere mention of divorce.

you are aligned with the town. town wins when all mafia-aligned players are dead.





Spoiler: herbe (dm slider)



*DM SLIDER*​you live with your wife of many years. everybody thinks that you are a steady couple, but in reality, the wife you fell in love with fifteen years ago has devolved into a pitiful slog. recently, you’ve created an anonymous instagram account to flirt with hot acquaintances after your wife falls asleep. you don’t plan on acting on anything and rationalize it as just having a little fun, but who knows what could happen…

every night, you choose someone to slide into the DMs. for this purpose, you must use a separate anonymous account. revealing yourself is optional.

the anonymous account’s login email address is *[REDACTED]* and the password is *[REDACTED]*. you are allowed to change the account’s username, avatar, bio, usertitle and signature at your own free will.

*you must include me in all private communications you open.* you may only communicate during the night. if your target does not respond in the first 24 hours, you may choose another target.

in technical terms, you are a *town limited anonymous neighbourizer*. you win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.





Spoiler: feh the owl (roleblocker)



*ROLEBLOCKER*​you are a lovely old couple who has just commemorated their 60th anniversary. you have a good relationship with pretty much everybody in the street and sometimes you decide to give somebody a treat. unfortunately, as every good octogenarian, you never phone before visiting.

every night, you may choose to treat somebody to a lovely night of tea, cake and much chatting. during that night, your target won’t be able to do anything else.

in other words, you are a couple of *town roleblockers*. you win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.

your targets will know that they were roleblocked, but they won’t know your identity.





Spoiler: redstrykephoenix (vigilante)



*VIGILANTE*​you are a young couple who’s alone in the world. as dropouts, you would be doomed to work to exhaustion and earn minimum pay for all of the foreseeable future. that’s why you often take some… side jobs. which is also why RedneckPhoenix owns a pistol. and he knows trouble is afoot in the street… and, despite the shadiness, he does not want to see his community at harm. that’s why, when night falls, he takes matters in his own hands.

every night, RedneckPhoenix may choose a target to kill.

in other words, he is a *town vigilante*. town wins when all mafia-aligned players are dead… no matter at what cost.





Spoiler: lolfoxes (doctor)



*DOCTOR*​Zori is an experienced physician. She lives with her wife, Mistyx, an accountant. Zori has lived in this street since her childhood, and as such, she nurtures a special caring towards the local community. that’s why, after coming home from an extenuating day at the hospital, she takes a shower, dines with her wife and then sets to the street to treat those in need.

every night, Zori may choose a target to heal. they will be guaranteed to survive the night.

in other words, she is a *town doctor*. town wins when all mafia-aligned players are dead.





Spoiler: alma mater (watcher + motion detector)



*MOTION DETECTOR*​you are a loving couple who fell in love in high school and are now happily married. you are surer than anything that your love will be everlasting… until death does you part. you do all sorts of things together… but one of your favourite pastimes is to gather near the mounted binoculars you have set by the window and spy on the neighbourhood. i mean, “spy” as well as your binoculars allow. all you can see is people coming in and out of doors.

every night you may choose a target to watch from the binoculars. you will learn who entered or left their house during the night.

in other words, you are a couple of *town watchers and custom motion detectors*. you win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.





Spoiler: stryke (mafia clown)



*MAFIOSO*
_the vigilante’s boyfriend_​you did not want to do this. but what choice is left when you lost your job and you don’t have what it takes to look your sweetheart in the eyes and let him know that you failed, and that because of you you both will be in the streets, homeless, in a matter of weeks? rent is already overdue and you can’t find another job… so you turn into crime. who are you to blame. if he knew, he would lose his mind. he would never admit any harm to the community he protects at the risk of his own life… who even knows if he wouldn’t kill you.

you’re spiraling. life is meaningless when you can’t trust even the person you love the most. life is disgusting when you knowingly endanger your loved one by association purely for survival. you would do anything to save him from the gallows if shit hit the fan. you just don’t care anymore.

you are a *mafia clown*. if you and your boyfriend are set to be lynched at the end of the day, you will take the last voter down with you. your boyfriend will survive. your goal is to kill all town-aligned players but your boyfriend, RedneckPhoenix.

*you are in an antialigned hydra. do not reveal your alignment to your partner.*

godspeed.





Spoiler: qenya (vanilla mafia)



*MAFIOSO*
_the attorney’s roommate_​you’ve just graduated law school but are yet to be accepted by the bar. you’re generally seen as a reserved, friendly person… which is great. because noöne should know the ties you hide. you didn’t choose criminal law by chance or taste. for now you can’t do much to help your associates other than by hopefully manipulating your roommate, though.

you are a vanilla mafioso. you win when all town players are dead.

*you are in an antialigned hydra. do not reveal your alignment to your partner.*





firstly i want to thank everybody for playing and/or cheering on! this was really fun to run and i definitely plan on running more games in the future, hopefully with a better execution than this one lmao

all in all i think i’m satisfied with how this game turned out and i believe it lived up to “not bastard but you’ll call me worse names”



Bluwiikoon said:


> Now that this has Started I would like to ask some hydra questions! ^^ Basically uhhhh how does it work LOL
> 
> Do you have to use the honour system to not just look at each others' PMs?
> 
> If an action targets the hydra, does it target the Entire hydra? (e.g. heals, inspections, kills, jails)
> 
> If one half of your hydra is a different alignment, do you have to yeet yourself?


credit where credit is due, this post from acnh mafia is what inspired me to make knives alley. the details of the setup were planned around october and november, around when i opened tucker’s account. originally the setup was going to have three mafiosi, but i decided to shrink to two when i realized that they could possibly control almost half of the voting power on d1. the third mafia member would be, in that case, mist’s slot — which is why she was described as an accountant in the rolecard and was de jure vanilla town. in hindsight this was probably not a good idea given that the game ended pretty quickly, however it might have ended quite differently hadn’t qenya been caught red-handed by jack. another thing i probably would’ve changed if i were to go back in time would be the wording of the notice about the rolecards’ structure — i think i didn’t communicate it effectively enough given the brief confusion it brought and the fact that some reads ended up being based in rolecard structure anyway.

while i wasn’t expecting people to figure the setup’s secret on the first day — mad props to sande for piecing it together with almost 100% accuracy and to mf for also being extremely close —, i tried to make sure that the town would end up figuring it out at some point or another, be it via suspiciously specific language, through the dm slider’s existence, the watcher’s single-head sightings or even in the event of redstrykephoenix being lynched — while this was unfortunately not triggered at a relevant moment, if the game weren’t to end upon stryke’s death, keith and the other half of the last voter’s hydra would “move in together” into a new hydra, retaining their individual powers if applicable.

i also want to apologize to ephemera for their first game in this forum being this wack ljasklhgkmg it was good to have you as a player and i hope you stick around! :)

once again thank you all so much for making this game possible! :)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

rari you WHORE


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

you fucker. you motherfucker. i hate you. you could have made this the perfect game for me. i'm crying rn

I AM AND HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THE CLOWN


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

i can't even be relieved that this is over because i'm so fucking frustrated rn


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

not about this i'm arguing with my dad about time travel


----------



## Mawile

Redstrykephoenix said:


> you fucker. you motherfucker. i hate you. you could have made this the perfect game for me. i'm crying rn
> 
> I AM AND HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THE CLOWN


i want you to know that i knew about this and thought it was hilarious


----------



## Mawile

also disappointed that nobody commented on the stay tuned thing


----------



## tucker33

Spoiler: the partial Ashley Madison style tuckerleak






tucker33 said:


> craigslist:
> missed connections:
> 
> i saw you walkin by knives alley. dropped a cigarette and bumped into you while kneelin down to fetch it. you looked at me with those concerned, hazel eyes and i can't get you out of my head.
> 
> tell me somethin about yerself sugar. hows your life. hows your love life?
> me im single and itchin to mingle. if u want ill send you a pic in my new hat. its really cool, it says "women want me fish fear me"
> 
> lookin forward to your reply sweetheart
> - tucker





sanderidge said:


> is this r/l4l





sanderidge said:


> tucker i would love to see your hat :( take my upvote good sir *goldaward* *wholesomeaward*





sanderidge said:


> tucker... my sweet love... dont miss MY connection...





sanderidge said:


> (strums ukelele) i had a dream (strum) where i met a guy (strum) don't you wait for me (strum) i'll be on by (soulful strum)





tucker33 said:


> so what do you wanna share about your life with ol tucker here. me, well, this is pretty much all i do. i'm a lonesome lone wolf type of guy so i'm just tryna make connections in life. god says love thy nieghbor. right up there in the nine commandments





sanderidge said:


> *upvote* *upvote* *upvote* op i love your hat *upvote*





sanderidge said:


> you sound like you've missed a lot of connections in life :( me i can't get by without a good party. a good cake. a whole conversation about it. you feel?





sanderidge said:


> op explain the nine commandments





tucker33 said:


> boy i sure do love parties most times. sure is a bummer that alabama has real bad coronavirus lockdowns lately. caint party with no one but my rottweilers. an the last cake i tried to eat was one of those box-add-an-egg ones and i learned that i sure aint no chef that day. so i guess ill get me a good cake next time applebees has indoor dining.





sanderidge said:


> op did you bake the cake after you added the egg





tucker33 said:


> oh the nine commandments? well sure
> 
> you see here God done took Moses up this mountain and he said Moses, write these here down. These are my commandments for all the people down there. God said 1. Don't worship no other gods than me. 2. Don't worship no sticks and stones statue over me. 3. Don't go sayin my name in vain when you don't mean it respectfully. 4. Worship me on Sunday. 5. Respect your father and your mother. 6. Don't go out there and take another man's life. 7. Don't steal. 8. Treats your neighbors how you would want them to treats you. 9. Don't be jealous of nothin. And Moses ran down that mountain and he showed everyone the commandments and it got put right smack dab in the gospel.





tucker33 said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> op did you bake the cake after you added the egg
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, I put the pouder in the pan, i put the egg in there and mixed it up, and added some water to get it all wet in there and stuck it in the oven.
Click to expand...




sanderidge said:


> i don't know enough about the bible or baking to disagree... hmm...





sanderidge said:


> tucker33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> alabama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tucker33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the nine commandments? well sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAIT THE THE FUCKING ALABAMA JOKE IM GOING TO SCREAM I JUST GOT IT IM GOING TO S C REA M
Click to expand...




tucker33 said:


> is this here a yeeeeee haw! scream or an oh no!!!!! scream
> 
> im mighty sorry if i said somethin to shake ya





sanderidge said:


> y-yeeeee haw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mawile

rari_teh said:


> i definitely plan on running more games in the future


one of us one of us


----------



## Herbe

oh hamilton mafia is also ready for signups whenever the timing's right


----------



## Zori

BSR setup has been leaked sadly
maybe I'll make another one


----------



## Zori

I'll consider just posting the BSR setup iyw


----------



## rari_teh

Zori said:


> I'll consider just posting the BSR setup iyw


----------



## Zori

rari_teh said:


>





Spoiler: the chalice of truth



*Rolelist:*

17p:
*LOYAL:*
*Warlock of Nyctos - Alignment Cop (N0 Green Captain)
Avenger of Tychis - Modpeek Inventor | 1-Shot
Archsorcerer - Day Vigilante | 2-Shot, Cleaning : Day Neighbourizer [(A)] | 1-Shot : Neighbourhood Captain [C] : Neighbour [A] | Activated [Self]
Royal Guard | Elder - Jailkeeper | Macho, Mason [D] : Deathmiller [Werewolf Outgroup]
Royal Guard | Younger - Backup Jailkeeper | Macho, Mason [D] : Deathmiller [Werewolf Outgroup]
Omega Wolf - Coroner | 2-Shot : Neighbour [.B] : Deathmiller [Werewolf]
University Mage - Werewolf Detector
Mercenary - Doctor | Conditional [Killer in Hood B, D] (MOD NOTE: Basically Useless)
Whisperer - Messenger [Mafia Chat]
Trapper - Stage JOAT [Bulletproof > Commute > Reflect]
Charlatan - Cycle JOAT [Double Vote | Hidden Vote | Vote Hijack]
Guardian - Potion Master | 1-Shot [Successful]*
*Inventor - Fruit Vendor

MAFIA:*
*Silver Marksman - Werewolf Hunter : Strongman | 1-Shot : Neighbour [A] | Activated [Self]
Acolyte of Darkness - Setup Oracle : Universal Messenger/Crier : Neighbour [A] | Activated [Self]
Alpha Wolf - Roleblocker : Neighbourhood Capitan [B, (D)] : Neighbourizer [.B] | Cycle 1-2 : Deathmiller [Werewolf]
Psychemancer - Rolecop : Neighbourizer [(A)] | 1-Shot : Neighbour [C] : Neighbour [A] | Activated [Self]

MAFIA OUTGROUP:
The Grand Eifie - Hidden Target : Dreaming God JOAT [Disloyal Revive | Global Neighbour {A} Activator | Global De-Neighbourizer {B}] | Compulsory, Cycle 1-2-3*


Parentheses surrounding a Hood in a Neighbourizer ability means that they are not a part of the neighbourhood.

Neighbourhood A - Starts with no members

Neighbourhood B - For non-Royal Guard werewolves
- All players who were ever a part of this hood become Deathmillers [Werewolf].

Neighbourhood C - For Psychemancer and Archsorcerer

Neighbourhood D - For Royal Guards


----------



## rari_teh




----------



## Zori

other notes
eifie approached me about having a special role in the game so they could make jokeposts in the gamethread
that's what that outgroup role is


----------



## Redstrykephoenix




----------



## sanderidge

tucker33 said:


> [the tuckerleak]


the BEST part of this interaction is that ACCORDING TO FLAVOR i was an 80-year-old grandma catfishing you on reddit


----------



## M&F

by the way, it would now be appropriate for me to own myself in front of everyone by admitting to the fact that I thought it really was herbe in the photo of tucker


----------



## qenya

wait what

there _were_ only two mafia after all

rari i am disappoint >:(


----------



## feh the owl

sande carried my ass let's gooooooo


----------



## qenya

anyway good game! town got lucky with jack's watch result but honestly the writing was kind of on the wall when sande figured out the gimmick so soon. well played everyone.


----------



## feh the owl

sande MVP tbqh
that's my hydra partner
i should probably switch back to my main acc but i'm lazy


----------



## Ys_

Good game! This one was interesting.


----------

